#ubuntu+1 2009-12-28
<BUGabundo> smplayer was broken for me in lucid
<billybigrigger_> won't need anything else
<billybigrigger_> smplayer works great here
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, no, gmplayer is an old gui that is no longer maintained
<billybigrigger_> bjsnider, i was going to say, gmplayer sucked
<billybigrigger_> will have to try gnome-mplayer
<yoasif> gnome-mplayer is pretty horrible heh
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger don't
<yoasif> billybigrigger_: maybe you can figure out how to make good bug reports for that app heh
<BUGabundo> totem, vlc, mplauer and smppayer are enoufh
<yoasif> totem has slooooooow startup
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> very fast here
<BUGabundo> faster then vlc
<BUGabundo> mplayer beats all, of course
<yoasif> i just use mplayer-nogui
<Sarvatt> yoasif: try something like mplayer -ao pulse -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau file manually?
<Sarvatt> you can use mplayer -identify -vo vdpau -frames 0 file to dump the info btw
<yoasif> Sarvatt: just tried that, now i get no video, but i hear the audio
<Sarvatt> does it have subtitles?
<Sarvatt> it might be non-comformant and vdpau might not accelerate it
<yoasif> no subs
<bjsnider> yoasif, does it work if you use xv and the normal ffmpeg codecs?
<yoasif> bjsnider: when i try ffmpeg i get Forced video codec: ffmpeg
<yoasif> Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x31637661.
<bjsnider> the codec should be ffh264 i think
<yoasif> bjsnider: yes, it works with ffh264
<bjsnider> without any of those error messages?
<Sarvatt> i had to reencode alot of my old hd rips to get them to work with gpu acceleration, it's made for standardized profiles that come on hd-dvd and blurays and stuff so its easy to encode your own stuff out of spec
<yoasif> bjsnider: yes, without the error messages
<yoasif> Sarvatt: ahh :/
<yoasif> Sarvatt: so i may just be SOL?
<bjsnider> yoasif, are you using the latest vdpau? where did you get it?
<yoasif> bjsnider: i used the vdpau ppa
<yoasif> still using 185 though
<bjsnider> ah, well that could be the issue
<yoasif> i can downgrade to the lucid versions, but those have the same issue
<billybigrigger> yoasif, did you get a sample hosted somewhere for one of us to test?
<yoasif> billybigrigger: still opening it in avidemux heh
<bjsnider> you can upgrade to the 190 or 195 driver which has numerous vdpau fixes since the 185
<yoasif> bjsnider: i had major issues even trying to install those via ppa... ie it didn't work at all :/
<bjsnider> when was this?
<yoasif> and i don't want to install using the nvidia installer
<yoasif> like 4 days ago?
<yoasif> i can try again if you recommend it
<billybigrigger> yoasif, install nvidia-195-glx
<bjsnider> what day is this anyway?
<billybigrigger> sunday
<bjsnider> what year is this?
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, thanks for the nvidia help earlier btw
<billybigrigger> 2009
<bjsnider> what planet am i on?
<billybigrigger> mars
<bjsnider> thought so
<bjsnider> wait, the 185 works in lucid?
<yoasif> bjsnider: yeah
<bjsnider> over time, vdpau has gotten more and more tolerant of badly encoded crap
<yoasif> bjsnider: it's actually the only driver that worked for me, but i will try 195 in a few
<bjsnider> just upload a clip so i can test it
<bjsnider> because i'll tell you what, you could submit it to stephen warren for testing too
<yoasif> yea i will upload a clip as soon as i can get a few second sample
<yoasif> avidemux is still indexing the file heh
<billybigrigger> will vlc play it? i think you can save samples through vlc
<yoasif> billybigrigger: yeah it does play it
<yoasif> how can i do that?
<billybigrigger> i think im full of it
<yoasif> np
<bjsnider> you can do it in mkvmerge
<bjsnider> start a new encode, but stop it after 10 seconds or so
<bjsnider> keep everything default but change the name so it doesn't overwrite the original
<billybigrigger> ffmpeg should be able to aswell
<Sarvatt> yoasif: where did you get the mplayer from? was it compiled against the vdpau in nvidia's 185 driver or libvdpau?
<yoasif> Sarvatt: lemme check
<yoasif> Sarvatt: lucid multiverse
<Sarvatt> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
<yoasif> Installed: 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu12
<bjsnider> what?
<bjsnider> aren't you using the nvidia-vdpau ppa?
<yoasif> bjsnider: i was, and then after i got the nvidia driver working, i downgraded everything because i never actually got it working when using the ppa
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, add yourself to the video group
<Sarvatt> there ya go yeah
<Sarvatt> thats in his log
<bjsnider> yoasif, you downgraded everything except the driver?
<yoasif> bjsnider: lemme check that too...yeah
<yoasif> 185.18.36-0ubuntu10~lucid~nvidiavdpauppa1
<bjsnider> you need libvdpau and the mplayer from the ppa
<bjsnider> libvdpau should already be there
<yoasif> alright -- well it never worked with just plain lucid either
<yoasif> but i should go ahead and switch to the vdpau ppa?
<Sarvatt> yeah mplayer in ubuntu doesnt have vdpau support :D
<bjsnider> yes it does
<yoasif> yeah it does
<yoasif> it has since karmic
<bjsnider> it's just old
<yoasif> heh
<bjsnider> really, really old
<bjsnider> yoasif, you can downgrade if anything bad happens
<Sarvatt> oh vdpau support was added in october, no wonder i missed it
<bjsnider> it's much older than that
<bjsnider> the mplayer pull happened in april
<yoasif> bjsnider: yea ill give it a shot in a few
<bjsnider> probably using even older vdpau code
<bjsnider> yoasif, i was changing the ppa over to new stuff last week, so maybe you got caught during one of the broken packages. but they all work now, as far as i know
<Sarvatt> yeah but it wasnt using  vdpau when I looked last, was just enabled on september 24th   * Enable VDPAU support by including vdpau headers in deb packaging.
<bjsnider> which isn't necessary anymore since the library is built separately from the blob now
<Sarvatt> hmm http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2009-11/msg08681.html
<Sarvatt> looks like its not falling back to another vo if theres a problem with the way its done now, and just doesnt display the video
<htrejh> hi
<htrejh> how can i update to +1 in kubuntu?
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, in mplayer
<htrejh> as update-manager -d doesn't work
<penguin42> htrejh: I did a do-release-upgrade -d
<htrejh> k thanks it was that, couldn't remember
<htrejh> thx bye
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: did you binary copy the mplayer in nvidia-vdpau to lucid or something? its compiled with gcc 4.4.1
<bjsnider> let me check
<bjsnider> i'm trying to remember
<bjsnider> yes i did
<Sarvatt> yoasif: its playing fine here
<Sarvatt> i'm using 195.30 straight from nvidia though
<bjsnider> basically at that point in time the queue times int he build system were so long that it seemed practical
<Sarvatt> no i'm not actually -- nvidia-195-kernel-source                        195.30-0ubuntu1~lucid~nvidiavdpauppa1
<bjsnider> where is the clip?
<Sarvatt> yoasif: http://pastebin.com/dc86508b
<Sarvatt> it's an 8gb "clip" :D
<Sarvatt> did you binary copy nvidia-settings too or something?
<bjsnider> he just needs to update to the packages in the ppa and he'll be fine
<Sarvatt> because that doesnt compile against libxxf86vm-dev anymore
 * bjsnider runs and hides
<bjsnider> i promise the drivers are not binary copied
<Sarvatt> they wouldnt work if they were :D
<bjsnider> no, because they would end up providing the wrong xorg-video package
<bjsnider> which i think is the problem with the one in the current lucid repo
<Sarvatt> dynamic gamma adjusting probably wont work with the binary copied nvidia-settings from karmic though
 * penguin42 wonders what level of open source radeon drivers will ship in Lucid; I'm pretty impressed with the current bleeding edge set
<Sarvatt> i wish it was just that, recompiling 185 doesnt work here
<Sarvatt> penguin42: the ones in lucid now will probably be there for a good chunk of time still, thats the last git checkout that works without updating other major plumbing
<penguin42> Sarvatt: Does it get GL working on most stuff?
<bjsnider> i get the impression major plumbing will be required for gnome-shell to be updated too, since i can't get it to build here
<Sarvatt> next commit made it require libdrm 2.4.16 and current git needs 2.4.17, not to mention mesa needs 2.4.17 to get updated as well
<penguin42> Sarvatt: It might be worth it you know - it's working like a dream
<Sarvatt> gnome-shell builds fine here in jhbuild against lucid? i built it yesterday
<bjsnider> i'm talking about a deb though
<cjohnston> I hope someone knows this... Do md5 hashes normally get posted on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for alpha/beta releases?
<Sarvatt> penguin42: updating libdrm horribly breaks intel for alot of people
<penguin42> Sarvatt: Ah that wouldn't be good
 * Sarvatt raises his hand :D
<Sarvatt> thats whats holding it back
<penguin42> Sarvatt: So I've now got one Intel machine and one Radeon!
<penguin42> curious, synergy from my intrepid box to my karmic box if I type an @ sign I get an Ω
<Sarvatt> what keyboard layout are you using?
<penguin42> UK on both (102 maybe on one, 105 on the other - but that's just the windows keys difference)
<penguin42> the key in question is the same one on both - shift ' - i.e. where " is on US keyboards
<yoasif> any ideas on this error?
<Sarvatt> looks like synergy is pretty broken for everything but US layouts from a quick glance
<yoasif> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-195_195.30-0ubuntu1~lucid~nvidiavdpauppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yoasif>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<yoasif> Errors were encountered while processing:
<yoasif>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-195_195.30-0ubuntu1~lucid~nvidiavdpauppa1_amd64.deb
<yoasif> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<yoasif> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<yoasif> Setting up nvidia-195-kernel-source (195.30-0ubuntu1~lucid~nvidiavdpauppa1) ...
<bjsnider> pastebin the full error msg
<Sarvatt> purge your nvidia stuff besides nvidia-common before ya switch yoasif, one of the downsides of using ppa's for it
<yoasif> is there a log?
<yoasif> ok
<Sarvatt> its has horribly complex packaging and people do it different on ppa's
<yoasif> purging now
<bjsnider> "horribly complex" is putting id mildly
<Sarvatt> i just purge nvidia* then reinstall nvidia-common
<bjsnider> alberto's trying to clean it up
<Sarvatt> yeah I spent a good 2 days trying to fix it up before i gave up, its just too limited how its set up now
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, is tehre a replacement package in lucid for the one you mentioned re: nvidia-settings?
<Sarvatt> yepyep nvidia-graphics-drivers instead of having to changing hundreds of things to switch from a major version bump nvidia does every few months will be NICE
<bjsnider> well, using one or two files with version numbers and then variables for the rest would be helpful
<yoasif> http://pastebin.com/m4dab7aad
<Sarvatt> x headers got split up alot between protos and lib-dev's now so one can have client side and the other have server side things, ya want to add x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev as well to the deps but you need to change one of the source files to point at the new header name too, one sec
<bjsnider> it's a deiversion clash. those diversions are supposed to be REMOVED when you uninstall the previous version
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289744
<yoasif> got rid of the diversion clash i think
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 289744 in Applications "nvidia-settings-190.40 does not compile w/ libXxf86vm-1.1.0 (patch included)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Sarvatt> patch is attached there
<bjsnider> gentoo?
<bjsnider> oh, no. i can't add a gentoo patch
<bjsnider> that's out of the question
<yoasif> http://pastebin.com/m41f6fd5b
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=208926
<Sarvatt> the blob already has a few gentoo patches in it! :D
<yoasif> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-195_195.30-0ubuntu1~lucid~nvidiavdpauppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yoasif> what is the issue there?
<bjsnider> the diversion
<yoasif> what should i do?
<bjsnider> diversions are ont heir way out. it's going to be alternatives instead
<bjsnider> purge all nvidia drivers
<yoasif> did that heh
<yoasif> ill do it again
<bjsnider> try to reinstall the 195 driver
<bjsnider> you might have to purge the mesa stuff too
<yoasif> all of mesa?
<bjsnider> as much as you can get
<Sarvatt> packaging is probably sketchy in the 185 package you used
<Sarvatt> yoasif: sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/diversions
<Sarvatt> err purge the nvidia stuff first
<Sarvatt> then do that, and manually delete all the nvidia stuff
<brian> Hey guys. Where is a good listing of the major features/changes/enhancements to Lucid?
<Sarvatt> i used one of that sevenmachine persons blobs once and got left with a ton of dangling diversions i had to manually delete too
<yoasif> ahh shit
<yoasif> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<yoasif>  unexpected eof reading `/var/lib/dpkg/diversions'
<Sarvatt> go to the last line and hit enter?
<yoasif> tried that
<Sarvatt> there more than one newline at the end?
<Sarvatt> shouldnt be able to go down more than one
<bjsnider> dpkg-divert --remove --rename --package nvidia-glx-185 --divert /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 > /dev/null
<yoasif> just one newline at the end
<bjsnider> that's in the postrm script here
<yoasif> ahh maybe someone should pastebin their diversions file
<yoasif> bjsnider: that script didnnt work
<bjsnider> try running the command i just posted
<Sarvatt> ya should have a diversions-old you can use as a reference
<yoasif> ah great
<yoasif> mving it
<Sarvatt> wouldnt move it, just meant to see what ya screwed up lol
<yoasif> hehe cping
<bjsnider> maybe the diversions file was broken and that's why the script didn't work
<Sarvatt> pastebin your diversions and diversions-old yoasif?
<Sarvatt> or did ya already overwrite it lol
<yoasif> already gone :/
<bjsnider> doesn't matter. he'll just add new diversions when he installs the 195 driver
<Sarvatt> its probably ok, last package that made it write the -old one was the 195 anyway
<yoasif> still getting the old diversion error
<yoasif> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-195' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-185'
<yoasif> after running the command bjsnider told me to try
<bjsnider> no, that's different
<Sarvatt> yah theres more than just libGL
<bjsnider> hold on
<bjsnider> dpkg-divert --remove --rename --package nvidia-glx-185 --divert /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 > /dev/null
<yoasif> after the command, i get
<yoasif> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so to /usr/lib/nvidia/libglx.so.xserver-xorg-core by nvidia-glx-195' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so to /usr/lib/nvidia/libglx.so.xserver-xorg-core by nvidia-glx-185'
<Sarvatt> probably like 5 more
<bjsnider> we're going point by point right down the line
<bjsnider> let me post the script and you can run the commands
<yoasif> sounds good
<Sarvatt> open up your diversions again and replace the filenames :D
<yoasif> id rather run bjsnider's script :p
<yoasif> i screwed it up once already
<Sarvatt> I bet ya just left the 2 lines above the package names at the top
<yoasif> hehe, i don't really understand how the diversions file works otherwise id just do it manually
<bjsnider> http://pastebin.com/d587c02ef
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/d26858ad
<bjsnider> those are the commands you haven't run yet that are in the postrm script
<Sarvatt> wait
<Sarvatt> thats wrong?
<Sarvatt> rm -f /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so.185.53 2> /dev/null
<Sarvatt> looks like you just changed 190.53 to 185.53 there
<yoasif> ooh looks like it worked
<yoasif> should i reboot and see if it worked? lol
<Sarvatt> dont need to reboot
<Sarvatt> err
<Sarvatt> unless you mean to see if 195 works
<Sarvatt> lol
<yoasif> gdm restart?
<yoasif> yeah haha
<Sarvatt> thought ya meant to see if the diversion removal worked sorry
<yoasif> i could do gdm restart right
<yoasif> yeah
<yoasif> that seems to have worked
<yoasif> installed fine as far as i can tell
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, that definitely looks wrong
<Sarvatt> thats what was in the script ya posted
<yoasif> gdm restarting, wish me luck :P
<bjsnider> now i have to update the driver again. thanks a lot
<Sarvatt> evil evil nvidia packaging lol
<bjsnider> at least hardly anybody is using the 185
<Sarvatt> someone was saying they hoped i used sed to replace the hundreds of references to 185 to 190 when i was doing it
<Sarvatt> but i couldnt for that exact reason
<bjsnider> but that's not what his problem was
<bjsnider> i thinkt hat would leave an orphaned file behind but that's all
<Sarvatt> there were other places it would have gotten caught up where it was alot worse than a dangling file getting left behind but i cant remember off the top of my head
<bjsnider> well, the control file for one
<bjsnider> his diversions file must have been unparseable or something
<Sarvatt> i think he left the 2 lines above the first nvidia-185-glx line
<Sarvatt> just my guess :D
<yoasif> took a couple of restarts, but i am now running 195
<yoasif> compiz seems noticably faster
<yoasif> bjsnider: Sarvatt, the file works now! :)
<bjsnider> it's amazing what newer code will do for you
<yoasif> very much so
<bjsnider> check something for me
<yoasif> thanks for the help with the diversions... if it wasnt for that i wouldnt have been able to install the 195 drivr
<bjsnider> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so.185.18.36
<bjsnider> is that file on your system?
<yoasif> bjsnider: no
<bjsnider> hahaha
<bjsnider> whatever
<bjsnider> whatever dude
<Sarvatt> lol
<yoasif> i ran all the commands that you pastebin'd
<yoasif> lol
<yoasif> maybe one of the rms did it?
<yoasif> removed it i mean
<bjsnider> ok, i'm not updating the driver because that line doesn't need to be there
<bjsnider> yoasif, no, the package itself removed it
<yoasif> ah ok
<yoasif> well, that was a crazy issue heh
<bjsnider> i think your diversions file was corrupted and unparseable
<yoasif> also, there is an issue with the nvidia drivers or something because it takes two restarts to activate the driver
<yoasif> on my box anyway
<bjsnider> so the postrm script couldn't do its work
<yoasif> oh, i have one other REALLY nasty issue
<yoasif> maybe you guys will have some ideas
<Sarvatt> it probably deletes libglx.so.* in the preinst for the new driver, but i'm sure it'd leave the file dangling if someone removed 185 to switch to nouveau
<bjsnider> lots of people have told me that it took two restarts to activate the new driver
<yoasif> gdm sometimes lets me into my account without entering a password
<yoasif> i think it goes something like this... logout, click my username, hit cancel, click username again, and im in my account
<yoasif> (my account is set for auto login, but i don't think that is supposed to happen)
<Sarvatt> yeah theres a bug with logins right now since about 12-22
<yoasif> ok, well as long as it is known i guess
<yoasif> i filed one but it got closed as invalid
<Sarvatt> gnome livecd's dont even work :D
<yoasif> but there wasnt much information i guess... probably should have been incomplete
<yoasif> lol...
<bjsnider> !info libxvidcore4
<ubottu> libxvidcore4 (source: xvidcore): An open source MPEG-4 video codec (library). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:1.2.2+debian-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 249 kB, installed size 764 kB
<bjsnider> !info libxvidcore4-dev
<ubottu> libxvidcore4-dev (source: xvidcore): High quality ISO MPEG4 codec library -- development files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:1.1.2-0.1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 257 kB, installed size 856 kB
<bjsnider> version mismatch
<bjsnider> sorry Sarvatt can't rebuild mplayer for lucid right now
<Sarvatt> i have a feeling it wont build, was just about to look up the last time it was built in lucid
<yoasif> bjsnider: so the vdpau ppa is safe to keep on?
<bjsnider> sure is
<yoasif> the new nvidia driver is actually helping my compiz effects a lot
<bjsnider> compiz?
<bjsnider> is that old thing still around?
<Sarvatt> I know its your baby but realistically ya gotta expect there might be problems with the PPA drivers once tseliot updates nvidia in lucid :D
<yoasif> but lucid had regressed in my effects speed over karmic
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, i'll follow his updates
<yoasif> bjsnider: what, are you using gnome shell?
<bjsnider> yes i are
<yoasif> haha
<yoasif> yeah, from my experience it is nice
<yoasif> is there a ppa with newer code?
 * Sarvatt is using just plain mutter
<Sarvatt> all i need is fast gl transparency :D
<bjsnider> i wanted to create one, but i can't get the blasted gnome-shell to build. mutter will though
<yoasif> Sarvatt: mutter is a wm?
<yoasif> or is it like xcompmgr?
<Sarvatt> yeah mutter is metacity with a clutter compositing engine instead of xrender metacity uses pretty much
<yoasif> i like my expo wall too much :P
<yoasif> main reason i switched away from openbox and came back to gnome :/
<yoasif> interesting, i have mutter installed
<yoasif> is mutter the compositing replacement for metacity?
<bjsnider> that's about the size of it
<bjsnider> metacity + clutter
<Sarvatt> metacity can do compositing too but its has a slow xrender based compositing backend, ya can use mutter --replace to try it
<Sarvatt> (try just mutter out I mean, metacity -c --replace would enable metacity compositing)
<bjsnider> so you're just using mutter without gnome-shell?
<bjsnider> wait, ha, you can't do that
<bjsnider> i just remembered
<yoasif> Sarvatt: im guessing it's really fast?
<Sarvatt> depends what you mean fast :)
<yoasif> faster than compiz i guess
<Sarvatt> it slows down other 3D things the same as compiz does
<Sarvatt> nah if anything its a bit slower
<yoasif> ahh
<Sarvatt> i just dont like compiz, cant go a week without it causing a problem when i do use it and this is alot less cpu intensive than metacity compositing :D
<yoasif> ah i see
<Sarvatt> the full gnome-shell is horrible on this netbook i'm on 99% of the time
<bjsnider> it also has lots of stuff that's bling for its own sake
<bjsnider> 99% cpu?
<Sarvatt> meant i'm on a netbook 99% of the time, 8.9" screen :D
<Sarvatt> the menus are horribly huge on this
<bjsnider> horrible in what sense? slow?
<Sarvatt> nah takes up way too much screen space
<bjsnider> in overview mode?
<Sarvatt> cant see enough to be useful in that overview mode either
<Sarvatt> it shows like 3 items in each section
<Sarvatt> i meant like the panel at the top and stuff
<bjsnider> the panel is big?
<Sarvatt> its like 3x as tall as my gnome-panel is
<bjsnider> don't notice it here, but i'm not on a netbook
<Sarvatt> yeah it looks fine on a normal screen but on this tiny 1024x600 one its too much
<bjsnider> in overview, you can scroll-wheel the windows up in size
<Sarvatt> the panel is like 80 pixels tall at the top
<Sarvatt> maybe its just resizing that big because of font settings or something
<bjsnider> dunno. you could go to their irc channel and ask
<Sarvatt> i'm real happy with gnome-panel though, window-picker-applet and maximus make it nice on a tiny screen
<Sarvatt> lets see if mplayer builds on lucid now, changed the nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev build-dep to libvdpau-dev and made it suggest libvdpau1. i dont think it's going to work right with the libxxf86vm-dev/x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev header change
<bjsnider> libxvidcore is the problem
<bjsnider> it should probably build-dep libvdpau1
<bjsnider> although there was a debate about that between mario and a debian guy
<bjsnider> it's quite an amusing read
<bjsnider> should the driver demand libvdpau or should the player?
<crimsun> demand is a bit strong
<crimsun> it should probably Recommend it
<bjsnider> i'm not getting pulled into this
<crimsun> Policy is pretty clear, which is why I'm amused at the smoke n' mirrors
<bjsnider> in my view, the graphics driver should pull in the library, so that the players can use it if it's there
<bjsnider> and i don't know anything about the policy
<bjsnider> and it sounds like a boring argument
<Sarvatt> well it doesnt require libvdpau1 to use mplayer on non nvidia, I *guess* some people could possibly not want to waste the extra 100k having it forcibly installed with the nvidia driver but thats very non-intuitive for non-technical users who might want to use it and not know they should install that
<Sarvatt> 100k in a 120mb package, oh darn :)
<bjsnider> that's exactly what the argument between mario and the debian guy was centered on
<bjsnider> of course mplayer should be built against the libvdpau headers
<bjsnider> and you could argue that the library should then be installed with it
<Sarvatt> the darn mplayer docs take ages to build and it does that first, kind of a pain in the butt for troubleshooting build errors :D
<bjsnider> takes about 15-20 minutes total
<Sarvatt> i'll have to dig through the lists, the arguement i saw was build related because it was trying to pull in headers that were already seperately packed into the mplayer a long time ago
<bjsnider> was mario involved in it?
<Sarvatt> nope
<Sarvatt> the libxvidcore-dev things was fixed in the lucid source package already a few weeks before the one in nvidia-vdpau, guessing you based your svn checkout off karmic's debian/
<bjsnider> not sure what you mean
<bjsnider> it's a version mismatch
<bjsnider> the dev package is a different version
<Sarvatt> they aren't for me, must have worked all that out
<bjsnider> perhaps you haven't updated or something
<bjsnider> but i pinged the bot and it spit back different versions
<bjsnider> !info libxvidcore4
<bjsnider> !info libxvidcore4-dev
<ubottu> libxvidcore4 (source: xvidcore): An open source MPEG-4 video codec (library). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:1.2.2+debian-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 249 kB, installed size 764 kB
<ubottu> libxvidcore4-dev (source: xvidcore): High quality ISO MPEG4 codec library -- development files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:1.1.2-0.1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 257 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Sarvatt> ahh ok i'm blind
<bjsnider> so the ppa build fails because the -dev package tries to pull in the main package but the version is different so splat...it fails
<bjsnider> but why wasn't the dev package updated when the main package was?
<bjsnider> that's strange
<Sarvatt> it built fine in pbuilder
<bjsnider> did you run a pbuilder update first?
<bjsnider> you probably still have the older matching packages
<Sarvatt> i just built the pbuilder environment on that machine
<Sarvatt> it pulled in libxvidcore-dev 1.2.2, requirement in the mplayer deb is libxvidcore4 (>= 1.2.2), installed libxvidcore4 is 2:1.2.2+debian-0ubuntu1
<bjsnider> so it pulled in a newer -dev package than the one in the ppa build system
<bjsnider> wait
<bjsnider> you pulled in libxvidcore-dev? not core4-dev?
<Sarvatt> oh you did libxvidcore4 and libxvidcore4-dev there, i thought you did libxvidcore-dev vs libxvidcore4-dev
<Sarvatt> yeah thats what the build-dep was changed to back in november in lucid
<bjsnider> !info libxvidcore-dev
<ubottu> libxvidcore-dev (source: xvidcore): An open source MPEG-4 video codec (development). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:1.2.2+debian-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 264 kB, installed size 944 kB
<bjsnider> oh. no probem. didn't know about that.
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpeg4ip/+bug/486169
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 486169 in transcode "Replace libxvidcore4-dev with libxvidcore-dev" [Medium,Fix released]
<bjsnider> anything else i should know about?
<Sarvatt> just a patch added relating to subtitles https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu12
<Sarvatt> looks like thats the only one built since karmic, 1ubuntu11 must have failed because of the libxvidcore4-dev thing
<bjsnider> the fontconfig patch?
<bjsnider> i already have that
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> just noticed a calendar bug
<Sarvatt> at least it builds fine against the header change unlike nvidia-settings, thats all i was worried about
<billybigrigger> december 2009 shows the 27th (today) on sunday which is correct
<billybigrigger> nevermind
<Sarvatt> and with the libvdpau changes as well, and vdpau works fine on it
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, the header change doesn't have anything to do with nvidia-settings
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, what was that patch for nvidia-settings?
<Sarvatt> mplayer has a build-dep on libxxf86vm-dev, if it needed that one header explicitly and didnt know about the changes after the split between proto/lib it could break like nvidia-settings did
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=208926
<bjsnider> well that package does exist in lucid
<Sarvatt> what package?
<bjsnider> libxxf86vm-dev'
<Sarvatt> X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h was split into 2 seperate headers instead of all being in xf86vmode.h, if something needed something that was moved to the other header like nvidia-settings does it needs to check for it and build-dep on the proto
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, what are they calling the patch in gentoo?
<Sarvatt> wow, i *just* noticed nvidia-settings didnt build on edgers weeks ago, sheesh
<Sarvatt> the success/fail icons arent on the screen on this tiny thing and i didnt scroll
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289744
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 289744 in Applications "nvidia-settings-190.40 does not compile w/ libXxf86vm-1.1.0 (patch included)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<bjsnider> but this isn't an mplayer patch
<bjsnider> i an include it in future nvidia-settings builds though
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: would you mind if i just copied your nvidia-settings package over to xorg-edgers since binary copies from the older release seems to work fine? only reason I'm even putting nvidia in there is because I'm about to bump the video abi next time xserver is updated
<bjsnider> would i mind? this is gnu/linux we go there
<bjsnider> you can do whatever you want
<bjsnider> but you have to give me an mplayer patch
<Sarvatt> there is no mplayer patch, I was building it to make sure it wouldnt need a patch
<Sarvatt> :D
<bjsnider> i c
<bjsnider> well, the 195 is the latest nvidia-settings but it has a showstopper that i reported to the nvidia corporation
<Sarvatt> thanks, I'm asking because sometimes people REALLY dont know what they are doing and copy packages out of edgers building against different things but the version still has my name in it so I get thrown off on bug reports
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, actually now that i think of it
<bjsnider> you probably should think twice about it
<bjsnider> i sort of synced it to upstream debian
<bjsnider> but i didn't use their rules file because it's based on debleper 7.3 or something
<bjsnider> so my package is kind of a hybrid between old and new
<bjsnider> and i'm not 100% sure it's stable
<bjsnider> pretty sure though
<Sarvatt> yeah I see, I was going to drop the whole -190 thing and make it plain nvidia-settings but getting rid of the dpatch junk is great :D i dont care as long as it works and nvidia-settings 180 has had a nasty xv contrast range bug since 185 was put in ubuntu
<Sarvatt> it works fine, i'm using it on my nvidia lappy because i needed an out from broken nouveau the other day :D
<bjsnider> i did drop the -190 thing, didn't i?
<Sarvatt> nope, had to manually install nvidia-settings-190
<bjsnider> oh. a new version is in the testing-ppa
<bjsnider> i just haven't copied it over yet
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/testing-ppa
<bjsnider> but it built fine
<bjsnider> your netbook has an atom chip?
<Sarvatt> yeah acer aspire one aoa150
<bjsnider> you'd definitely benefit from the very latest vdpau code
<Sarvatt> i'd be eyeing an ion one if this one didnt have 11 hours battery life
<Sarvatt> oh nah this has intel graphics
<Sarvatt> not trying to watch videos on a 9" screen either
<Sarvatt> i've got other laptops with nvidia and ati for testing things on, i dont use linux on my HTPC because vdpau *really* sucks compared to DXVA2
<Sarvatt> got 4TB of subtitled videos, and vdpau doesnt work with subtitles so yeah
<bjsnider> vdpau works with subs
<bjsnider> even works with ssa
<Sarvatt> whoa, really? going to habe to look into that
<bjsnider> you're right that it iddn't at first though
<bjsnider> but they fixed that a long time ago now
<bjsnider> just fire up smplayer and try out ssa subs and you'll see for yourself
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: Hmm, subtitles are *almost* ok using the lucid mplayer I just rebuilt, but its not working at all with yours
<Sarvatt> funny that pulseaudio uses 3x the cpu as mplayer playing back this bluray though :)
<BUGabundo_work> bom dia
<BUGabundo_work> can anyone point me in the direction of Ubuntu website webadmins?
<BUGabundo_work> page aint loading in android browser
<Pici> BUGabundo_work: You could file a bug here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs
<BUGabundo_work> well not sure its a bug
<BUGabundo_work> need to debug it 1st
<BUGabundo_work> but thanks for the link Pici
<BUGabundo_work> inicially though it was the new android browser... but all other tested SSL pages works
<CosmiChaos> hello, how to remove the annoying notify-osd debug-grid (orange) from lucid alpha?
<yofel> CosmiChaos: that is possible, lemme look up hos
<yofel> *how
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, subtitles _almost_ work? they've worked perfectly for a ong time. i'm not sure why they aren't working for you, but what kind of files are you trying to play?
<Sarvatt> darn, didnt I pastebin the info after I said that? i'm not near that machine now and in the middle of bisecting a libdrm problem
<Sarvatt> was a 4Mb h264 high profile L4 video, ass subtitles, mkv container aac audio, 1080p
<Sarvatt> had to bump my cpu speed up, it was stuttering with ondemand
<bjsnider> ondemand?
<Sarvatt> with your 1207 one I couldnt even get it to display anything though
<Sarvatt> darn gotta run, i'll talk to ya later
<bjsnider> i rebuilt mplayer last night as we were talking and copied it over this morning
<yofel> CosmiChaos: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/482661/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 482661 in notify-osd "[lucid] notify-osd has bad rendering" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo_work> hey bjsnider
<om26er_> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_work, hey yo
<BUGabundo_work> [OT] oh joy http://ubunlog.com.ar/blog/tras-una-pelea-richard-stallman-detenido-en-el-aeropuerto-de-miami/
<genii> I have an ExpressCard 34 eSATA adapter which doesn't get detected unless it's in at boot time. Is there some hotplug module (like the old pciehp ) which could force detection?
<shadeslayer_> wow.. even the experts have problems sometimes :P
<shadeslayer_> (yes thats you genii :) )
 * genii slides shadeslayer_ a coffee
 * shadeslayer_ needed one
<shadeslayer_> exams... :P
<shadeslayer_> Shura: sorry for that,bad tab complete
<promet> Hello, I was adding some custom scripts to my /etc/init.d/ dir, and I think I might have messed sumthin up. Some of my other scripts now no longer start automatically. I've checked my rc.* dirs, and can't find anything obviously out of whack. I think this has also prevents my virtual tty's from launching, as they are unresponsive when I try and access them via "ctrl-alt-F1 TO f6"
<promet> Any Thoughts?
<promet> :-D
<yofel> hm.. checked that all symlinks in rc2.d are ok? do you still know which scripts you added?
<promet> Just one actually, it was one I've written to autostart a Shoutcast server. I used the "update-rc.d defaults" command
<promet> I haven't actually checked rc2.d links will do that now though, thanks for the feedback.
<yofel> well, I don't know too much about sysvinit, especially since we now have a upstart/sysvinit mix
<yofel> promet: why don't you convert it to an  upstart script?
<promet> I don't have any experience with upstart, but I'm not against getting into it. Is it installed in Karmic, or do I have to fetch it? Does it coexist with init.d or "replace" it?
<yofel> promet: it's supposed to replace it, we're in the middle of that process, the new scripts are in /etc/init
<yofel> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> promet: and it's used by default on karmic and lucid
<promet> Thanks, I will check that out.
<promet> I appreciate all of your input. Thanks!
<promet> Just a clarification though, the /etc/init.d/ directory is a part of the "system-v init" system?
<yofel> promet: yes, the upstart scripts are being kept in /etc/init/
<promet> Cool, thx.
<elops> how do i update my menu.lst for an updated kernel version?
<elops> is there a way i can get apt-get to just do that once again?
<yofel> elops: 'sudo update-grub' should do that for you
<yofel> elops: any reason why you're using grub-legacy?
<DasEi> elops: if you install a kernel via apt or the update-functions, they get there automated
<elops> i had added a param into the menu.lst, which it detected, and gave me a curses page to choose an option
<elops> looks like it left the old menu.lst there
<elops> ?
<yofel> elops: err...  how did you edit your menu.lst? If  you edit the kernel boot lines by hand you'll get a curses interface and the default is 'do nothing'
<elops> update-grub completed, but didnt change the file - i kept a copy before it, and diffed them
<yofel> elops: can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<elops> yes
<elops> http://pastebin.ca/1729858
<yofel> ok, remembered something
<elops> ive only pasted the end of it, cause the rest is all comments
<elops> i guess it did the do-nothing - how do i now get it to do what it was supposed to do?
<elops> the change i had originally done to it was the maxcpus=1
<yofel> first, rename your menu.lst to menu.lst.bak or something like that, then run update-grub to get a blank one
<yofel> elops: then, can you please paste the WHOLE file again? I need a part of the comments and I don't have a menu.lst myself
<yofel> elops: ping?
<elops> paste the new one, or the old one?
<yofel> elops: doesn't matter, I need the comments
<elops> http://pastebin.ca/1729869
<sebsebseb> hi
<promet> Wow, this whole "Upstart" thing is a major change, I'm glad you guys told me about that, lol!
<elops> ive diffed the newly-created one and the existing - the only changes seem to be in the display strings 'ubuntu 8.04.2' to 'ubuntu 8.04.3'
<elops> and of course, removed my maxcpus=1 option
<promet> I have been floundering around without that information for days now.
<promet> What is the method by which your average user is supposed to become aware of that sort of Dist-change? There ought to be a newsletter or soemthing...
<elops> yofel ?
<elops> http://pastebin.ca/1729876
<promet> Qouth the newsletter: "Oh, and btw, your entire startup script infrastructure is changing in Karmic; get hip quick!"
<yofel> elops: on line 89 you'll see a defoptions= option, please put your maxcpus=1 there
<yofel> elops: and since you seem to be running hardy, let's move this to #ubuntu
<elops> ok sir
<promet> Thanks again, am now rebooting to test out upstart script changes, later!
<elops> this is the diff of the newly-created menu.lst (by update-grub) vs the old one
<acidwash> hi
<acidwash> which future release of ubutnu will be i686 optimized ?
<acidwash> or
<acidwash> is there any ongoing project to launch i686 optimized version of release ? thx
<crimsun> acidwash: there are no current plans, but you can rebuild all the sources packages yourself.
<penguin42> acidwash: The problem is if you do that do you optimise for 686, AMD, Core2, i7 or what?
<acidwash> crimsun: i am trying but it seems like it takes for ever
<penguin42> acidwash: You'll get most benefit by recompiling a handful of libraries and the kerne;
<acidwash> using apt-build to do such
<crimsun> acidwash: several years ago, a handful of devs profiled the kernel, libc, openssl, etc., and established that only for a handful of programs is there any discernable speed-up.
<acidwash> hmm
<penguin42> crimsun: I do wonder if that's as true these days; especially with things like ss4.2 having ops for string handling
<acidwash> yeah i read that, i386 is reliable
<crimsun> penguin42: I would venture it isn't too far off the mark, but we certainly could revisit it if an enterprising community member drives it.
<penguin42> crimsun: Hehe, I probably don't have the time at the moment; but my guess is sooner or later it might get worth it; although I know some of the critical kernel routines (e.g. RAID etc) already do special stuff if they have it
<acidwash> crimsun: will apt-build world accomplish my concern
<crimsun> acidwash: it will probably get you some ways toward it
<penguin42> acidwash: I really wouldn't rebuild the whole let - I mean do you really care about the performance of something boring like the hibernate/indicator applet?
<penguin42> ^let^lot
<acidwash> penguin42: well no harm in trying so ?
<maxb> other than taking so long that the entire exercise becomes impractical
<penguin42> acidwash: Well ok if you can wait that long for it to rebuild, but my point is you'll get most of the benefit by some of the main libs and prog you use a lot
<acidwash> oh ok
<foreverubun2> Is Lucid stable-ish? ie not crashing whenever you use the keyboard
<acidwash> penguin42: how about optimizing the base system ? my kernel is already i 686
<penguin42> acidwash: Yeh do the base stuff and you'll get a long way
<acidwash> penguin42: and base packages/modules/libs ... etc are ?
<yoasif> this is all meaningless if you are running a 64bit os right?
<acidwash> nop
<acidwash> its 32
<maxb> foreverubun2: Depends how you define '-ish'
<maxb> Seems to be OK for me, but only after I recompiled the i915 kernel module using the version from karmic, because lucid's was breaking for me
<maxb> i.e. it's not critically broken, but don't expect it to be pain free either
<penguin42> yoasif: ish, the 586-686 difference yes, but for example the difference between optimising for an original Opteron and a current opteron or an i7 may be useful - or might not be
<Mic__hael> can anyone confirm the empathy regression in bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/451568? I just added a note to confirm that I am still seeing this in Lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 451568 in empathy "Empathy don't close with click on notification area icon" [Low,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> boas ninos
<syn-ack> sup BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> nothing much
<acidwash> guten mortgen
<syn-ack> werd
<acidwash> what happen to ubuntu mirrors and archive. i get max 10 to 12 kbb dl
<bjsnider> i'm banging them heavy for a personal project. hope you don't mind
<acidwash> i use to get alot more
<acidwash> *used
<acidwash> bahhh
<acidwash> it dropped to 4 bps
<acidwash> *kbps
<acidwash> bjsnider: how much dl speed u get ?
<bjsnider> all of it
<acidwash> u greedy
<acidwash> leave some for me p
<bjsnider> i'm trying to rebuild all qt packages to use gtk instead
<bjsnider> thus stamping out the scourge that is kde forever
<penguin42> bjsnider: That's erm interesting
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> can't you just set qt to use the gtk theme? or what's the problem?
<bjsnider> no, qt must not exist anymore
<syn-ack> QT and KDE really is evil
<acidwash> i like gnome p
 * kinja-sheep is away: Dogpark!
 * DanaG has actually switched to kde now.
 * ToxinPowe ToxinPowe too
<ToxinPowe> ups xD
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I find gtk just too cartooney for myn taste
<yofel> I have nothing against kde, but I got increasingly annoyed with gnome
<yofel> and kde is really nice since 4.3, and 4.4 is great
<acidwash> so is gnome
<BluesKaj> the panel at the top of the screen is annoying too
<yofel> I don't say gnome is bad, it's nice, I just like kde better
<ToxinPowe> KDE 4.4 is so nice... even for gnome users, like me ;P
<acidwash> kde is buggy
<bjsnider> osx has a top panel. windows has a bottom panel
<bjsnider> kde is more like windows
<yofel> BluesKaj: haha, i actually have my kde panel at the top ^^
<BluesKaj> yofel, well to each his own :p
<Tscheesy> KDE has an OSX-like Panel for the Netbook-Version ;)
<BluesKaj> daughters OSX has bottom panel
<ToxinPowe> don't stop the flame, I would like read another GNOME vs KDE xd
<acidwash> gnome is rock solid
<ToxinPowe> true
<Tscheesy> KDE-Users are just Happy with theire System - they don't need to flame
<yofel> as are gnome users
<ToxinPowe> :o
<Tscheesy> so then - where just fine ;)
<yofel> I had crashes in gnome as I had them in kde
<Tscheesy> *we are
<yofel> which one has more bugs is something I don't want to judge
<ToxinPowe> what do you think about GNOME future?
<acidwash> CHROME p
<yofel> dunno, I have to admit that have never ever tried gnome-shell since it came after I switched to kde
<ToxinPowe> I tried gnome-shell and I don't like, we'll see
<bjsnider> probably everybody will eventually be using gnome-shell
<ToxinPowe> why?
<BUGabundo> 'cause that's the way Gnome is ehading
<BUGabundo> *heading
 * penguin42 admits to not liking the general drag of having to follow the crowd; there are things I really don't like and are now hard to change within either of gnome or kde
<bjsnider> gnome-shell makes it easier for the user to interact with the desktop without sacrificing screen real estate
<Tscheesy> penguin42:  that's the way it is under Linux - otherways - not updating for a longer Period leaves your System in a unusable state
<penguin42> Tscheesy: And as I say, I really don't like it - it used to be that gnome/kde were quite tunable so if you didn't like something you could change it
<Tscheesy> one can't stop development ;)
<penguin42> Tscheesy: I'm just not sure it's better
<Tscheesy> you can use Debian stable - but still this one will update sooner or later
<penguin42> Tscheesy: I know what I can do, I think you're missing my point
<Tscheesy> it's too hard to do all the security backports
<syn-ack> I liked KDE when it was still in the 3.5x series... I just can't stand KDE 4 since it's slow, Bloated, and like I think it was Tscheesy it doesnt seem as "Tweakable"
<syn-ack> And yes, I've seen the mockups of Gnome 3 and I don't like that either. :/
<bjsnider> why did you ike kde 3.5?
<syn-ack> It was faster, and imo more tightly integrated
<syn-ack> you didnt have all this BS with their widgets and stuff like you do now
<syn-ack> again, thats just my personal opinion, not trying to flame
<bjsnider> of course it's your personal opinion
<Tscheesy> syn-ack: SC4.4Beta2 is a big step in performance i think - for Tweaks the GUI's are missing atm
<syn-ack> Tscheesy: hrm
<syn-ack> and I dont know what it is but I never really liked Kubuntu... it didnt seem quite as "refined" as Ubuntu... and I can't put my finger on it
<bjsnider> kde is ok in mandr*whateveritscallednow
<syn-ack> yeah, I didn't mind it in Gentoo either
<Tscheesy> syn-ack: take a look at the KNE when 10.04 is published ;)
<syn-ack> heh
<syn-ack> bjsnider: Then again, I was using KDE 3.5 in Gentoo as well but that really was so many years ago
<bjsnider> i think people typically come to kde from windows because the gui is similar, but then move to gnome as they get more experienced and don't want kde's millions of useless options and lengthy explanations of everything
<bjsnider> that was the case with me, in any event
<syn-ack> meh
<syn-ack> When I started using linux, It was Gnome 1.x anyway. :P
<Tscheesy> bjsnider: i started with Gnome ..then Mandrike ended with Kubuntu :)
<syn-ack> God, I've been using this for far too long
<penguin42> When I started using linux it was fvwm!
<syn-ack> penguin42: hah
<syn-ack> Hell, I remember using Sawfish as my WM in Gnome
<ToxinPowe> fvwm, wmaker, icewm... yeah xD
<penguin42> (although when I started using Unix it was a text terminal)
<syn-ack> Then from there I moved on to CDE for a little bit and I actually liked that. :P
<syn-ack> Its just a shame that CDE isnt open
<penguin42> cde on linux? You sick and twisted man
<crimsun> people do move between KDE and GNOME fairly fluidly, too
<syn-ack> penguin42: hahahaha
<syn-ack> Red Hat FTW! :P
<penguin42> crimsun: Yeh I bounced between them over the years; never really got on with KDE4 though
<crimsun> KDE 4.3.x is quite nice; 4.4 SC is looking quite good, too
<crimsun> ultimately for me it doesn't matter; I pretty much only use terminal emulators, tmux/byobu, etc.
<ToxinPowe> excuse me, Are you from the past??? /IT CROWD off
<ToxinPowe> xD
<penguin42> crimsun: I don't know if they've changed it more recently; but what got me on 4.x was them making the desktop more dynamic but restricted - i.e. it was now harder just to put arbitrary files and links and stuff on the background - that's been something you've been able to do for a long long time now
<crimsun> ToxinPowe: I don't know if I'd identify with Moss offhand, though
<ToxinPowe> =)
<DanaG> bad punctuation: "wan't new software..."?
<DanaG> =P
<alex_mayorga> is nv still broken?
<bjsnider> crimsun, so for you, the linux gui desktop achieved everything it ever needed in the mid-1990s. is that accurate?
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> all but be rich
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-29
<Spirits-Sight> how do I start the gnome shell and exit safely?
<bjsnider> gnome-shell --replace
<bjsnider> metacity --replace
<Spirits-Sight> thanks
<Spirits-Sight> bjsnider: its saying some thing about Clutter requiring, version none I thought that 10.04 would have that and the user / tester would be able to test it with the command you said?
<alex_mayorga> Is it a known problem like this: I get to the login screen on the live cd, click the default user and the screen flickers blank and I'm back at the login screen
<bjsnider> Spirits-Sight, gnome-shell does not currently work in lucid AFAIK
<Spirits-Sight> bjsnider: thanks
<Spirits-Sight> OK I will have to wait to check out whats new huh? :(
<bjsnider> it works in karmic
<Spirits-Sight> I know, I used it before, I wanted to see if they had changed any thing :-)
<bjsnider> in a couple of weeks it will be refreshed i'm sure
<Spirits-Sight> coool
<Spirits-Sight> thanks
<bjsnider> these are the holidays so developers are out holidaying and whatnot
<Spirits-Sight> true true
<ubnuut> OMG why the hell doesn't Ubuntu come with an IRC client?!??!?!?
<ubnuut> I have to use some silly webchat.
<BUGabundo> ubuntulog: don't be even more stupid....
<ubnuut> BUGabundo: I beg you're pardon?
<BluesKaj> ubnuut, it does ..quassel
<BUGabundo> there are so many IRC apps in the archive
<ubnuut> There are no IRC clients on the ISO.
<bjsnider> pidgin, xchat...
<bjsnider> konversation
<ubnuut> None of those come with Ubuntu.
<bjsnider> irssi
<BUGabundo> ubuntulog: install one
<BUGabundo> so what?
<alex_mayorga> ubnuut: theres empathy I believe
<penguin42> does the pidgin replacement not do irc?
<BUGabundo> it also doenst bring all languages
<BUGabundo> or full OOo
<BUGabundo> or codecs
<BUGabundo> or many games
<BUGabundo> so what's the prob?
<alex_mayorga> empathy can be used as an IRC client
<BUGabundo> install one of your choice
<bjsnider> or any of the restricted extras
<ubnuut> I don't want to install an IRC client on a Live CD.
<ubnuut> It should be there.
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: yes it can
<alex_mayorga> or drivers that work with my video card =S
<penguin42> hmm, there's an argument that if there isn't an obvious irc client on the livecd it's a problem
<ubnuut> A Live CD should include all the basic tools.
<BUGabundo> ubuntulog: I don't want to install Chromium, it should be there ... pfff
<BUGabundo> IRC is NOT a basic tool
<ubnuut> BUGabundo: Ubuntu comes with a web browser.
<ubnuut> penguin42: It seems not to.
<BluesKaj> ubnuut, quassel came with ky install, so dunno what install you used but....
<ubnuut> Empathy SHOULD allow IRC.
<BUGabundo> it does
<BluesKaj> err my
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It's pretty useful if people can get here or to #ubuntu if they're having a problem with an insta;;
<ubnuut> BluesKaj: 9.10
<BUGabundo> penguin42: most NEW users only know about Foruns
<bjsnider> ubnuut, if you're on the livecd, and it does not have irc capability, then how are you in this room?
<BUGabundo> or better, about GOOGLE
<BUGabundo> and google will not point them to IRC
<ubnuut> Does 10.04 alpha 1 bring anything new compared to 9.10?
<ubnuut> bjsnider: Webchat
<bjsnider> well, then i guess it kinda does have irc capability
<BUGabundo> alpha1 is old
<ubnuut> bjsnider: Sure, let's remove OpenOffice and use Google Docs
<BUGabundo> check technical overview wiki page
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Really? I agree not newbie computer users, but possibly newbie linux users; I know plenty of non-linux ircers, and if you are having a problem with an install or the other use of a live cd - a rescue - then irc is very useful
<BUGabundo> ubuntulog: if you don't like , start a blueprint, purpose discussion, and take it to the UDS
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, that's not his alias
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> I better go to bed then
<BUGabundo> I can't read my own screen
<BUGabundo> ubnuut: : if you don't like , start a blueprint, purpose discussion, and take it to the UDS
<ubnuut> Rather than download Alpha 1, what image should I download to test 10.04?
<ubnuut> Daily?
<alex_mayorga> ubnuut: I would think so
<BUGabundo> !daily > ubnuut
<ubottu> ubnuut, please see my private message
<alex_mayorga> as there are no hourly
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: touché
<alex_mayorga> !daily > alex_mayorga
<ubottu> alex_mayorga, please see my private message
<ubnuut> Is 10.04 going to get RGBA transparency glass windows?
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, how do I force VESA on the daily CD?
<ubnuut> alex_mayorga: Safe graphics mode
<alex_mayorga> ubnuut: thanks, I'll try that
<crimsun> bjsnider: stop attempting to put words in my mouth
<BUGabundo> lolol
<bjsnider> crimsun, sorry, i didn't think i was doing that
<ripps> My wacom graphire3 is acting funky. The hover over mouse stops working after I've clicked. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<ripps> Does anybody think installing the xorg-xi2 ppa will help?
<alex_mayorga> can anyone confirm https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/501208
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 501208 in software-center "During download row duplicates itself" [Undecided,New]
<IdleOne> alex_mayorga: confirmed
<alex_mayorga> thanks
<alex_mayorga> other than that and the broken nvidia lucid is rock solid here
 * alex_mayorga knoks on wood
<bjsnider> nvidia is not precisely broken
<bjsnider> all 3 drivers in the nvidia-vdpau ppa work fine
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider I believe my card calls for 195, would it be messy later if I use the ppa for now?
<bjsnider> you mean jockey is recommending the 195?
<alex_mayorga> now, the page manufacturer recommnds
<bjsnider> what?
<alex_mayorga> jockey icon didn't appear after some reboots
<alex_mayorga> let me go in the menu, see what it says
<alex_mayorga> jockey recommends 185
<alex_mayorga> nvidia site says 195
<bjsnider> no, i don't think so
<bjsnider> you're probably looking at the windows site
<alex_mayorga> this card http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gt_230m_us.html
<alex_mayorga> sorry is 190
<alex_mayorga> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.53.html
<bjsnider> that has a purevideo generation 4 chip
<bjsnider> that can do vdpau on practically any video type that you'll run into
<bjsnider> if vdpau is your primary concern, go with the 195. if not, stick with the safe 190 choice
<bjsnider> that chip can accelerate all mpeg4 including vc1/h264 and divx/xvid and also wmv3 and all mpeg2
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, is it a bug that jockey suggests 185?
<bjsnider> have you got an hdmi port on that laptop?
<alex_mayorga> yes
<bjsnider> awesome
<alex_mayorga> 1 HDMI
<bjsnider> so you could connect it to an hdtv and use it as an htpc
<alex_mayorga> now I need a hdmi to rf adapter :)
<bjsnider> no, you need an hdtv
<alex_mayorga> that'd work too
<bjsnider> does is have a bluray drive?
<alex_mayorga> no, I don't think
<alex_mayorga> here's some info http://3wg.blogspot.com/2009/12/either-vaio-vpccw1ffxl-lasts-one-month.html
<bjsnider> well, anyway, add the ppa and update jockey and install the modaliases packages and then it will recommend the 195 driver
<alex_mayorga> I don't support bluray or other encryption drmy stuff
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, I heard that would be on mainline on a couple of days, should I wait?
<bjsnider> well it doesn't appear that you need to worry about that since i guess it doesn't have a bluray drive
<bjsnider> it's up to you, if that's actually the case
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, do you have a win32 background?
<bjsnider> how do you mean?
<alex_mayorga> in the post to my blog there were a couple of problems I initally had with the machine on win7
<alex_mayorga> is it possible wubi caused them?
<bjsnider> i troubleshoot windows machines for a living
<alex_mayorga> had I known that I wouldn't have lost my vacation pics :(
<bjsnider> could wubi have caused the unmountable boot volume? is that the question?
<bjsnider> you can recover deleted data, even data from previous partitions
<alex_mayorga> yes, yes and enlighten me I'd be so happy to recover my pictures
<alex_mayorga> is there a recovery tool I can run from ubuntu itself?
<bjsnider> how soon after you installed wubi did you get the unmountable boot volume error?
<alex_mayorga> 2-3 days
<bjsnider> howo many times did you boot successfully after you installed it?
<alex_mayorga> once, then it got screwed by one bug, let me dig
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/477169
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 477169 in wubi "Wubi/Karmic boot: kernel panic - not synching: VFS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> that's the wubi bug that bit me
<alex_mayorga> then some days after win7 got screwy too
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, is there a tool I can use inside ubuntu to try recover my files?
<bjsnider> nott hat i know of
<bjsnider> do you still have windows 7 on there?
<alex_mayorga> Will lynx ship flash 10.1?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: no I got rid of it and let ubuntu take the whole drive
<bjsnider> ok, well we use a tool called diskinternals to recover data. it will cost you over $100 and you have to install it in windows
<r00t_> Theres no free alternative or at least a torrent with a cracked app? 100$ is alot to spend on a program..
<bjsnider> he still has the windows issue though
<bjsnider> he has to install it there
<bjsnider> plus he altered the nature of the warranty because the warranty guys will need windows there to do testing
<bjsnider> those guys can't test for a live/dead lan card using linux. their decision trees are all using windows
<bjsnider> ...and in all likelihood there was or is a ghost image on a hidden partition for recovery that he may have blown away by installing linux and repartitioning
<alex_mayorga> is no big deal, I've already accepeted the loss
<alex_mayorga> but in reality the files might be still "there"
<alex_mayorga> testdisk maybe?
<bjsnider> the files pretty much certainly are still there. they don't show up because the entries in the master file table, and indeed the entire mft itself is gone. but the ones and zeros on the drive itself are there
<alex_mayorga> some sites suggest testdisk
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo_work, here's one for ya :)
 * cwillu_at_work huggles
<cwillu_at_work> (that wasn't it)
<cwillu_at_work> firefox, open a couple tabs, and kill it.  Reopen it, and open some new tabs in addition to the "restore session" tab, which you should ignore for now.  Kill it again
<cwillu_at_work> Previously, you would get a 'nested' session restore on the next run:  restoring the session brings back the "restore session" tab with the session - 1 tabs.
<cwillu_at_work> This is a good thing.
<cwillu_at_work> Now, it seems to just repeat the outer session's tabs, which is definitely wrong.
<cwillu_at_work> Glitch, or repeatable on machines other than mine?
<cwillu_at_work> also, is there really no clock sync set up by default?
<cwillu_at_work> The problem with upgrading one's main system since warty is that one's main system doesn't get all the new config brokenness :p
<BUGabundo_work> hi cwillu_at_work
<BUGabundo_work> well i dont know
<BUGabundo_work> i dont use FF session manager
<BUGabundo_work> i use tabmixplus
<BUGabundo_work> never manage to get Session Manager stock to work jus ti like it
<cwillu_at_work> tabmixplus is just a frontend on the session manager afaik
 * cwillu_at_work is referring to the crash handler
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., "kill" -> killall -KILL firefox
<BUGabundo_work> cwillu_at_work: TMP has it own handler, and crash recover
<BUGabundo_work> elky: LOLOL
<BUGabundo_work> elky: venting too much?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo_work, intriguing.  I'm tempted to ask if it actually works, but I have a particular usecase in mind for "works"
<cwillu_at_work> specifically, how does it handle 200-300 open tabs across a dozen or so windows?
<cwillu_at_work> (the default just "goes away" for 5-10 seconds each time it saves state, which is less than ideal)
<BUGabundo_work> cwillu_at_work: ?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo_work, typically a crash handler works by maintaining some state while things are working fine, such that it doesn't handle the crash so much as keep good records to allow rebuilding after a crash
<cwillu_at_work> the default firefox one is very costly when you have lots of data to be stored, because it stores the entire state at each checkpoint
<cwillu_at_work> ext3, by comparison, keeps both a full state and a running log, where things that aren't in the state are stored in the log until the full state can be updated (as opposed to completely rewritten)
<cwillu_at_work> and I was curious how tmp handled that
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo_work, and having checked the site, it's just using firefox's crash handler
<cwillu_at_work> which makes me sad :(
<cwillu_at_work> http://tmp.garyr.net/help/#Session_-_Restore
<cwillu_at_work> it's basically like performing a full system backup every ten minutes in case your computer crashes.  Yes, it works, but it's horribly wasteful if you have a big system
 * cwillu_at_work has a big firefox :)
 * BUGabundo_work as a bigger FF and runs 3 3.5 and 2 3.7 profiles
 * BUGabundo_work mouth ducks elky 
<BUGabundo_work> .p
<BUGabundo_work> cwillu_at_work: well dear, start a new profile, install TMP, *set to use its own TMP crash handler*, open 5 wind, 20 tabs, kill it, reopen and watch wonders
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo_work, the word in -offtopic is that the ubuntu ops are getting attacked by some dcc spam or some such
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo_work, citation needed
<cwillu_at_work> I see no evidence that tmp has its own crash handler
<cwillu_at_work> in fact I'm now pretty certain it doesn't
<BUGabundo_work> cwillu_at_work: ok...
<BUGabundo_work> if so, nothing to do
<BUGabundo_work> i never had much trouble with it
<BUGabundo_work> chromium session manager is way suckier
<cwillu_at_work> multiple sessions are about the only way of scaling large firefox sessions, I'm loath to do it though
<cwillu_at_work> ah well
<bbalajirao> Pidgin not able to connect to yahoo chat. any ideas?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<lepr> I see Lucid Lynx is scheduled to freeze about the same time as Squeeze.  Will or might Lucid Lynx incorporate packages based on Squeeze?
<BUGabundo_work> lepr: AFAIK sync already happen , and just happens on request
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo_work, can you check something for me?  In keyboard prefs | layouts | layout options | keys to change layout, select "both alt keys together", and tell me if your right alt key stops working (i.e., right-alt + f in firefox no longer pulls up the file menu, but left-alt + f does)
<BUGabundo_work> cwillu_at_work: i'm at work. debian unstalbe here
 * cwillu_at_work puts BUGabundo_work to work? :p
<zer0x> Can anyone confirm there are problems with the nv driver and Xorg crashes on Alpha 1?
<SwedeMike> zer0x: I haven't tested since the days before christmas, but my nvidia xorg (default conf) hasn't worked since beginning of december
<zer0x> SwedeMike: ah, just to clarify thats the open nv driver, not the closed nvidia driver?
<SwedeMike> zer0x: it's the one you get default without installing "restricted drivers"
<zer0x> SwedeMike: cheers :D
<SwedeMike> I haven't tried to install the nvidia drivers, it's just a lab machine
<zer0x> I'll be testing them soon, I'm hoping rtl8192e wireless is working with 2.6.32+ (just got a nvidia ION enabled netbook to play with :)
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> i may need newer drivers for ION then those in archive
<zer0x> uh oh :)
<zer0x> I read you need to use entire disk with the Alpha 1 install is this also true?
<BUGabundo_work> entire disk !?
<BUGabundo_work> why ??
<BUGabundo_work> plus use dailies builds instead of alpha
<BUGabundo_work> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<zer0x> lol, true! :)
<zer0x> It was just something I read a while back, I thought it sounded a bit odd.. but hey..
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_work, so you agree with me that there should not even _be_ alpha releases
<bjsnider> because people test them when they should be testing the dailies
<zer0x> I had totally forgotten about the daily builds, I usually keep away from the edge!
<bjsnider> we get people coming in here a week after an alpha release reporting bugs that have been fixed already because they went back and installed the alpha, which is now old news
<zer0x> I can imagine that is an annoyance, maybe as an alternative to no alphas there should be a link to the dailys on alpha page of the website?
<ToxinPowe> if people do updates with their alphas no problem at all
<bjsnider> zer0x, but then why offer an alpha at all, if you're just linking to the daily-livecd?
<BUGabundo_work> bjsnider: milestones
<zer0x> I guess, I like the OpenBSD setup, RELEASE, STABLE, CURRENT and SNAPSHOTS :)
<SwedeMike> I'd say the daily livecd isn't guaranteed to boot at all, whereas the alpha1 actually has been a little tested :P
<BUGabundo_work> to have a set point in time where we (not users but devs) know and can point (target) stuff
<BUGabundo_work> "users" are not supposed to "test" until around beta
<bjsnider> oh come on. that'snot true
<BUGabundo_work> bjsnider: it is
<bjsnider> they want more testing to find bugs
<BUGabundo_work> just a bunch of "us" in +1 run the entire dev cycle
<BUGabundo_work> "we" dont care about milestones
<BUGabundo_work> SwedeMike: +1
<bjsnider> i don't know why milestones are so important. just release the stuff when it is done
<SwedeMike> bjsnider: ah, the old debian way, then you get 1 year delays
<SwedeMike> if there is no rush, why not wait another week?
<SwedeMike> milestones are good.
<bjsnider> SwedeMike, if it doesn't boot, i guess you took that into account when you decided to install a development series, didn't you?
<SwedeMike> bjsnider: yes. you're missing my point totally.
<zer0x> Are there still PS3/Cell ports of ubuntu?
<zer0x> oh yes, oops :) I can't believe sony disabled install other os on the new slim models :(
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> but i've read its still possible
<zer0x> I like to think where theres a will theres a way! One day I'll try that cell port of Gnu backgammon! :D
<benste> hi, does so else have no user on the daily live ? - no auto login and no login with user "ubuntu"
<BUGabundo_work> no idea benste
<BUGabundo_work> last time i used it , it worked
<BUGabundo_work> did u check ISO md5?
<benste> BUGabundo_work: no i didn't - I'm using zsync to get it so I persumed that it would be ok
<benste> BUGabundo_work: how can I use md5sum to check ?
<BUGabundo_work> oh ok
<BUGabundo_work> yes zync should take care of that
<BUGabundo_work> unless u try to do like i do, and get both kubuntu and ubuntu images at the same time
<BUGabundo_work> to the same file :S
<BUGabundo_work> benste: download the md5 file, put in the same dir, and $ md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<benste> thx
<benste> BUGabundo_work: by the way do you know when the daily build get build ? midnight CET ?
<BUGabundo_work> no idea
<BUGabundo_work> i may zsync to a previous one and test
<benste> - md5 sum is ok
<benste> may be kind of you if you'd sync the latest daily and try to get into GUI
<BUGabundo_work> not at home
<BUGabundo_work> no mirror here
<zer0x> benste: I just installed the daily-live/current and it works fine for me
<zer0x> now I just need to find that rtl8192e firmware!
<benste> zer0x: did you install from text mode or GUI ?
<benste> (choosing first or 2nd option in grub)
<alex_mayorga> My laptop doesn't like the WPA network this morning, was working just fine last night, ideas?
<BUGabundo_work> anyone whilling to do me a quick test?
<BUGabundo_work> need to verify its not my kernel messing up
<BUGabundo_work> hggdh: bjsnider: around
<benste> alex_mayorga: you're using Lucid A1 ?
<benste> what is stdin erorr0 ?
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: ^^^^
<bjsnider> yeah, what do you need?
<BUGabundo_work> n2n test
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: pong
<BUGabundo_work> it was working up to one week ago
<BUGabundo_work> now it doesnt
<BUGabundo_work> one of you install n2n package
<BUGabundo_work> launch server $ supernode -l 7777
<BUGabundo_work> and client $ sudo /usr/sbin/edge -c f -a 172.10.10.1 -c f -k f -l 127.0.0.1:7777
<BUGabundo_work> see if it works
<BUGabundo_work> my system fails with a c end file message
<BUGabundo_work> in this debian machine works fine
<yofel> ERROR: ioctl() [No such file or directory][2]
<BUGabundo_work> DAMN IT
<BUGabundo_work> what the heck changed last week that could affect that?!?
<alex_mayorga1> benste: appologies, I just loaded the daily CD for today, will let you know if it happens once again
<benste> thx that's nice
<benste> alex_mayorga1 fyi download with zsync takes about 1 min !
<alex_mayorga1> benste: thanks on the tip
<benste> i've learned it some days agi :-) and blogged about it
<alex_mayorga1> odd, I'm trying the 64 bit now and it just stalls after I entered my password on first boot, is that known, normal?
<alex_mayorga1> 32 bit worked just fine
<alex_mayorga1> never mind, is this lousy HD on my christmas laptop
<alex_mayorga1> never buy Sony VAIOs with Toshiba HDs if you can help it
<alex_mayorga1> anyne, clos to the Texas/Mexico border that want to help me make a warranty good?
<alex_mayorga1> the thing is just 3 weeks old
<alex_mayorga1> This is HD issue, firght? "error: {UNC}"
<alex_mayorga1> I thought the installer checked for badblocks, doesn't it?
<zer0x> benste: sorry afk, from GUI, I noticed the stdin error also
<zer0x> alex_mayorga1: that would take it a long time :)
<alex_mayorga1> how do I force a fsck -cc on the reboot?
<benste> alex_mayorga1: wrote you a PM about your other problem
<alex_mayorga1> benste: thanks!
<alex_mayorga1> anyone on how to force fsck to makr badblocks on reboot?
<alex_mayorga1> I seem to have booted, and I'm now in one of the tty, where's the GUI alt+ctrl+?
<zer0x> alex_mayorga1: you can force a normal fsck at reboot with 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<zer0x> alex_mayorga1: but I think you will need to use the badblocks program to do a full check
<alex_mayorga1> zer0x: thanks, do you happen to know how to go about doing it?
<om26er> what kernel version(exactly) 2.6.32-9 is?
<zer0x> alex_mayorga1: I would boot from a livecd and do it on the raw block device, check man badblocks though and make sure you don't do a destructive test! :D
<zer0x> are wifi cards easy to brick?
<guntbert> zer0x: with two bricks - yes ;-)
<zer0x> guntbert: doh :D
<guntbert> zer0x: scnr - but I have no idea at all
<bjsnider> i wouldn't think so
<zer0x> I've been trying to get a rtl8192e to work, there is a driver in staging for 2.6.32, so I installed a daily snapshot, and plugged in firmware from:
<zer0x> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/927872
<zer0x> it loaded on first boot, but still wouldn't link, since first working the firmware no longer loads without error :(
<zer0x> I guess I could try ndiswrapper and see if I can get it working again :/
<zer0x> I really wish I hadn't nuked the win xp recovery partition so I could test it still works! :'(
<genii> Hm. grub-install to an USB stick:  "Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it."
<genii> Then something about blocklists
<zer0x> still I'd rather a brick than an XP machine :DD
 * genii decides to use --force and see what happens
<genii> Well, --force worked, it boots etc. I wonder if the blocklists thing will cause issues later though. Using ext3 not ext4 on there right now
<alex_mayorga> anyone using virtualbox-ose?
<alex_mayorga> I think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/474625 is alive on lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 474625 in virtualbox-ose "[lucid] VirtualBox kernel module fails to build against Linux >= 2.6.32" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> how do I go about asking for virtualbox 3.0.12 to be included on lucid?
<bjsnider> submit a launchpad bug as a packaging request
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: is there a wiki page?
<alex_mayorga> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<alex_mayorga> !request
<Pici> !syncrequest
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<Pici> !newpackage
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bjsnider> it will happen automatically if the version you mention is already in upstream debian
<Pici> bjsnider: It is.
<Pici> But there are Ubuntu changes.
<bjsnider> cool
<alex_mayorga> So do I file a bug or is it already "on its way"?
<bjsnider> nothing bad will happen if you fie a bug
<bjsnider> filing a bug would make sure to bring it to the attention of the maintainer
<bjsnider> but isn't virtualbox up to 3.1 now?
<alex_mayorga> yes, but that's commercial edition or something
<alex_mayorga> sadly I can't seen to find what's the current "OSE" version
<alex_mayorga> anyone on 64 bit having issues to install flash-plugin directly from Firefox?
<guntbert> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 6182 kB, installed size 24292 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<alex_mayorga> that, from the changelog, won't work on 2.6.32 kernels http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog-3.0
<alex_mayorga> According to Launchpad the maintainer for it is MOTU, whatever that means
<DanaG> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<DanaG> =þ
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: hey, thanks! I'm a better human being now :)
<alex_mayorga> it's on their list at http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, that means presumably they would all be notified if you submitted a packaging request
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/498219
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 498219 in virtualbox-ose "Please merge virtualbox-ose 3.1.2-dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<alex_mayorga> guess that's the bug I didn't need to file ;)
<alex_mayorga> What would happen if I nominate it for lucid?
<bjsnider> i guess you_really_ want this thing in there
<alex_mayorga> let's just say I *need* virtualboxes in order to get my paycheck ;)
<alex_mayorga> and I'm a curious guy
<bjsnider> well, you can nominate it for lucid, but it's the responsibility of whoever is packaging it. i'm sure it will handled either way
<alex_mayorga> Karmic was the first release based on 2.6.32?
<bjsnider> 32 didn't exist before karmic
<bjsnider> there are roughly 4 new kernel releases per year
<bjsnider> they're released quarterly at linus's discretion anyhow
<alex_mayorga> asking to know if I should nominate to karmic too
<alex_mayorga> :)
<bjsnider> it probably won't be backported
<bjsnider> too risky and so forth
<alex_mayorga> never really understood the risk part, so it's better to have entirely broken features instead of backporting?
<alex_mayorga> but I'm a daredevil ;)
<bjsnider> if the current version is broken,t hat's a different story
<bjsnider> that's a great candidate for backporting
<bjsnider> what you should do is file a request. it's up to you to convince the maintainers that you're right
<bjsnider> so be prepared to argue and present evidence
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, you never understood the risk part? lots of people updated ffmpeg from the openshot ppa, which then broke everything that uses ffmpeg, such as mplayer and vlc
<alex_mayorga> there are plenty of bugs and duplicates on launchpad, and I've never been really asked to prove my point the times when I've nominated something so far
<bjsnider> there's a huge bug report about it
<alex_mayorga> I don't think much stuff depends on virtualbox as of now, that'd change as virtualization seems to be the buzzword of choice, at least I heard it a lot in 2009
<penguin42> which reminds me, anyone running kvm on Lucid at the moment and have a working bridge setup?
<bjsnider> it builds a kernel module, which means it runs in kernel space, which means if there's something wrong witht hat module it can take down the kernel
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, good point
<alex_mayorga> IIRC I was talking with somebody on wether using the nvidia PPA might cause issues when the packages go into lucid mainline, any ideas?
<bjsnider> the packaging scripts will be all different in the lucid version
<bjsnider> the biggest issue is removing the diversions because the new scripts will use alternatives instead
<alex_mayorga> I guess I'll stay in vesa for now, I don't need acceleration that bad
<bjsnider> but there is a removal script in the ppa driver package so it should be ok
<alex_mayorga> notifications look really funky, though
<DanaG> gaah, stupid flickery wtitwchy flash!
<DanaG> twitchy.
<alex_mayorga> is that funkyness "reporteable"?
<alex_mayorga> I guess notifications should look decent on vesa too, right?
<bjsnider> the notifications thing happens because it's in debug mode or whatever
<bjsnider> it's a known issue
<DanaG> *twitch*
<DanaG> *flicker*
<DanaG> AAAGH, my eyes!
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: what are you trying to watch?
<bjsnider> it's not as bad as looking at the business end of a fiber optic cable while a signal is going through it
<DanaG> http://www.hardocp.com/
<bjsnider> not to say i've done that...
<DanaG> any of the videos here.
<DanaG> ... which are Youtube embeds.
<DanaG> note: I'm using mozilla dailies.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: 3.7?
<DanaG> 3.6.
<DanaG> I try to stay only one major-version ahead, not two.  =þ
<alex_mayorga> I've been on Minefield for quite sometime, very stable IMHO
<Guest39526>  I read that Ubuntu 10.04 should boot in 10 seconds, on my laptop it takes 31 seconds. This is faster than 8.04, but not 10 seconds. Should I open a ticket with my laptop model ?
<DanaG> hmm, what's new in 3.7, versus 3.6?
<Guest39526> I just tried Alpha 1 of Ubuntu 10.04 lynx, I notice that the shutdown menu was moved. You need to make this more obvious cause users upgrading from 8.04 will be lost.
<DanaG> For me, it boots relatively quickly... but then logs in slowly.
<DanaG> And even during boot, there's quite a lot of disk thrashing going on,
<DanaG> .
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: latest tracemonkey I think, FWIW video doesn't flickr at all on FF 3.5 here and now you have to buy me a SE X10 :)
<DanaG> SE X10?
<Guest39526> it boots quickly, but not 10 seconds. So should I open a bug report on launchpad  ?
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: The SonyEricsson Android phone they have on the video :)
<DanaG> hmm, does googlegoggles work with regular-PC webcams?
<bjsnider> Guest39526, there's no harm in doing that
<bjsnider> why are people afraid of filing bugs?
<alex_mayorga> because we're always told that devs are already overwhelmed and we should be grateful with things as good as they are, etc, etc
<Guest39526> I have filde tonnes of reports, it's that I am not sure that this counts as a bug :P
<bjsnider> who told you that?
<bjsnider> Gesterr on the side of assuming that it is a bug
<Guest39526> Which package is running the startup scripts?
<Guest39526> back in the day it was init, but I am not sure now ...
<bjsnider> Guest39526,  err on the side of assuming that it is a bug
<Guest39526> ok
<Guest39526> I filed a report about a kernel panic on a ma401 wireless card back on ubuntu 7.10 ( or 8.04) , that was clearly a bug
<alex_mayorga> I used to report every single thing, that was the idea I got in the end, maybe it's just my broken perception
<bjsnider> it can't be fixed if they don't know about it
<Guest39526> bjsnider That's true
<Guest39526> which package is handling the startup ?
<bjsnider> the kubuntu dev i talked to about kaffeine said the reason they went with the pre-1 version in karmic is that nobody told them it was broken compared to 0.8.8
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: seems like I'll need the X10 first to try the googles :(
<alex_mayorga> I'll clock my next boot and file a bug if it's slow, would be certainly invalid due to my dying HD :D
 * DanaG tries readahead-fedora.
<alex_mayorga> bug 495035 is the funky notifications
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495035 in notify-osd "Display with typography lines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495035
<alex_mayorga> is that video card dependant or you also see it?
<bjsnider> it's happening because the app is running in debug mode
<bjsnider> it's not a bug
<Guest39526> Filed :d
<alex_mayorga> I guess the bug would remind them to turn off debug ;)
<Guest39526> hey, I want to mention that the change to the shutdown menu is sure to cause confusion to users ( confused me, and will definitely confuse my mother in law ) . You should like have a place holder that says it's moved or something.
<alex_mayorga> Guest39526: what change?
<alex_mayorga> you mean is no longer under system menu?
<DanaG> hmm, readahead-fedora does exactly nothing.
<hype_>  
<alex_mayorga> !info readahead-fedora
<ubottu> readahead-fedora (source: readahead-fedora): Fedora's implementation of readahead to preload boot process files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.5.4-4 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Guest39526> Good job on 10.04, so far in the few minutes I have used it, it seems well done
<Guest39526> OpenOffice 3.1 opens 10 times faster on 10.04 compared to Windows XP :d
<alex_mayorga> Guest39526: can you elaborate on the shutdown change?
<Guest39526> Yes, in Ubuntu 8.04 the shutdown button was ni the system menu, now it is an icon at the right on the top bar. This is confusing for using going from 8.04 lts to 10.04 lts
<penguin42> I think that happen in 9.04 or 9.10
<Guest39526> yes
<Guest39526> I think it was 9.04 between alpha 2 and alpha 3
<Guest39526> cause that's when I went back to LTS cause I could not figure out how to turn the computer off
<Guest39526> It would be handy to be able to prioritise tickets. A 30 second boot time, instead of 10, is minor. But a forgotten message advising the user to restart a software should be medium
<Guest24663> I am back :d
<Guest24663> the volume/mute buttons on my ibm t43 do not work out of the box like they did with ubuntu 8.04, is there any special config I gotta do or is it a bug ?
<Guest24663> regression*
<penguin42> get it reported
<Guest24663> ok
<Guest24663> Off to find more bugs :d
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-30
<LuisGMarine> is rhythmbox getting replaced by banshee?
<RAOF> Not at this point in time.
<bjsnider> it seems inevitable in the future though
<LuisGMarine> thank god1
<LuisGMarine> that's all I neeeded to know
<LuisGMarine> lol have a good one
<bjsnider> well, nobody's stopping him from using it...
<penguin42> out of interest what's the benefit of banshee
<bjsnider> i think it works very well. the sqlite db is very fast. novel is paying 2 guys to constantly develop it, so it's not going to get orphaned
<bjsnider> novell i mean
<bjsnider> actually problems with ext4 make the db slower in karmic than it should be
<bjsnider> but that will clear itself up
<penguin42> hmm I should try it, I switched from Rhythmbox->Exaile a while ago
<bjsnider> being a mono app it can be run on any platform too
<penguin42> damn, I'm going to have to learn yet another language to fix bugs
<Tscheesy> bjsnider: mono is such a thing..hrmpf
<bjsnider> Tscheesy, say what?
<Tscheesy> i can not trust in m$
 * penguin42 agrees
<bjsnider> there's a mono channel on this server. you can talk to them about your concerns
<Tscheesy> hehe - it more matters me within ubuntu ;)
<bjsnider> yes but there are lots of ubuntu devs in there
<penguin42> bjsnider: I'm just not sure I believe we're safe from them applying some patents n-years in the future
<Tscheesy> i'm in contact with kubuntu-dev's an there it's no issue.. i just cant understand the ubuntu-dev's.. but yes - not my concern..
<Tscheesy> @bjsnider..
<DanaG> hmm, I'm still wondering about that supposed phonon pulseaudio-device-manager support stuff.
<DanaG> weird... I went to extract a zip file, and it showed me two files:  "archive", owned by "may", and "or", owned by "find"
<DanaG> =þ
<david> Hey
<Guest94494> I found a possible bug in lucid, I want to open a bug report but I do not know what package is responsable for the multimedia buttons on my keyboard
<Guest94494> anyone know which package manages this ?
<Guest94494> btw, swapping between CTRL+ALT+F1 and CTRL+F7 is so fast.....
<MisterN> will lucid contain modemmanager in ubuntu-desktop?
<bjsnider> apparently the nvidia 195.30 driver has accelerated xrender to "lightning" speeds
<MisterN> bjsnider: that sounds nice.
<bjsnider> which should significantly improve kde4 performance
<SwedeMike> so... I tried to update again yesterday, still no working xorg with my nvidia card (default install, no restricted drivers). It's been like this since beginning of december. Does other people have it working and I should do something, or is it known to be broken? my xorg.conf is basically empty.
<cwillu_at_work> SwedeMike, you've tried the usual noabi stuff?
<cwillu_at_work> no idea if that would actually work in this case, but if it doesn't, you're screwed until nvidia releases something for the current xorg snapshot
<crimsun> SwedeMike: it's known. Lucid has an xorg-server with a newer, incompatible ABI. You need to use a newer NVidia driver, 190.42 or newer.
<cwillu_at_work> (what he said :p)
<crimsun> SwedeMike: see the nvidia-vdpau PPA if you're really hard-pressed
<SwedeMike> I'm not hard pressed at all, it's my lab machine. But I'm not using any nvidia drivers, I'm using the default one (which I thought was nv or noveau) ?
<crimsun> look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for your driver
<SwedeMike> it segfaults last I checked.
<SwedeMike> I can check again when I get home.
<alkisg> Hi, I tried the edubuntu daily build 3 days ago, and the autologin feature of the installer was broken, I had to create a user from the console to continue with the installation. Was anything like that reported for the ubuntu daily builds?
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<cwillu_at_work> poek poke
<BUGabundo_work> ola carrie
 * cwillu_at_work doesn't have carrie on highlight :p
<BUGabundo_work> :p
<BUGabundo_work> subtle cwillu_at_work
 * penguin42 yawns
<alkisg> Hi, I tried the edubuntu daily build 3 days ago, and the autologin feature of the installer was broken, I had to create a user from the console to continue with the installation. Was anything like that reported for the ubuntu daily builds?
<BUGabundo_work> alkisg: u are the 2nd one saying so
<BUGabundo_work> but i also saw two others saying its ok
<BUGabundo_work> :S
<BUGabundo_work> go figure
<alkisg> Heh
<alkisg> I also said it some hours back, maybe the other person was me? :D
<BUGabundo_work> yesterday
<alkisg> Well... I'll download another daily and see it if was fixed...
<alkisg> ty
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<penguin42> hi
 * penguin42 wonders whether the code for 4k sectored hard disks will be in lucid - it looks like they might be getting common by release and for an LTS might be critical
<BluesKaj> I hi penguin42 , I'm ssh frustrated,on our laptop trying to login to my home pc remotely from my tutorials etc for set. I can ssh into our linux boxes on Lan with no problems.
<BluesKaj> oops, iscrambled that , not used to the damn touch pad interfering with my typing
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You can get the touch pad to disable itself while you type
<BluesKaj> how penguin42
<penguin42> there's something called syndaemon - I can see a command for it
<BluesKaj> i'm on kde btw..looking input actions but no options there
<IdleOne> !Synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Do you have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed? It should have a /usr/bin/syndaemon
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yup, it's there
<BluesKaj> penguin42, thing is i use a mouse with my laptop , don't ki
<BluesKaj> like the touchpad
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Oh right, so you just want to disable the pad?
<BluesKaj> exactly :)
<penguin42> oh, I'm not sure how to do that, but it sounds doable
<BluesKaj> with option tto re-enable, of course
<BluesKaj> ok , i found a tutorial with config file editing to the synclient
<BluesKaj> brb
<BluesKaj> penguin42, success!
<penguin42> cool
<duffydack> Any plans on fixing support for HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GA11N cd/dvd writer?  I`m not sure if there is a bug placed already or not.  Its a new laptop and I`m a bit gutted it doesnt work in karmic or lucid..
<penguin42> duffydack: What happens to it?
<duffydack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8561569#post8561569
<duffydack> tried k3b, brasero, gnomebaker and imgburn in wine.
<penguin42> does reading work?
<duffydack> yup
<penguin42> do you get the same as Entropy512 does with teh 'cannot write medium' error?
<duffydack> imgburn and brasero burn, after a long time starting up, but only manage like 0.3x and even then I`m not sure its actually burning anything.
<duffydack> I havent tried from shell, but I get write error in k3b.. i`ll try it..  I know the drive/discs work ok in windows.
<penguin42> I'd check for stuff in dmesg
<duffydack> i`lll try the same command as entropy512
<duffydack> do I need sudo for cdrecord?
<penguin42> don't think so if you have the perms
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/m5af635a4
<duffydack> i`ll try sudo as it suggests...
<penguin42> hmm that doesn't look happy
<duffydack> nope, same
<duffydack> how do I check dma is enabled?
<penguin42> is it sata or pata?
<duffydack> good question lol
<duffydack> its a slot loader in my new dell studio 17 i7
<duffydack> the hd is sata
<duffydack> i`ll have a look see if I can find out
<penguin42> I dobut it's a dmaism - but it's possible, hdparm -d /dev/sr0 I think, but I've never done it on a cd in ages
<duffydack> HLDS GA11N 12.7mm SATA Slotload 8X DVDRW
<duffydack> hmm "Using generic SCSI-3/mmc DVD-R(W) driver (mmc_mdvd)."  but it was a dvd+r i was using
<penguin42> i think that's pretty much all the same but I might be wrong
<duffydack> Current: 0x001B (DVD+R)  says that also so should be ok.. either way, ive tried 4 ways now, and all end up the same.
<duffydack> odd, dells site offers A101 firmware 23rd Sep 09 (fix support for win7)  but mine came with A102
<duffydack> well I guess i`ll have to have a spare fat/ntfs drive for burning in windows for now..
<penguin42> duffydack: in the BIOS is there a setting for legacy mode for the sata interface?
<duffydack> not sure..  I`ll look
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> I was about to say make sure it was off
<duffydack> Sata operation : AHCI or ATA , its set to AHCI
<duffydack> I guess thats for the HD as well...hmm
<penguin42> ahci is what i'd expect
<BUGabundo_work> bjsnider: yofel : which one of you confirmed me that n2n didnt work?
<BUGabundo_work> i'm sick of waiting, i'm reporting it and sending upstream
<BUGabundo_work> can you re-paste the error? thanks
<bjsnider> not me
<bjsnider> so by process of elimination it must be...
<BUGabundo_work> ehe
<penguin42> hmm there was a repo somewhere of debug packages - can anyone remember where?
<penguin42> ah ddebs
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: wasn't at home, if you still need it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349149/
<BUGabundo_work> thanks yofel
<dabaR> So how does one upgrade to lucid?
<dabaR> I mean, what is the command
<dabaR> do you still use the upgrade manager or aptitude, or the gui upgrade manager?
<BUGabundo_work> dabaR: update-manager -d
<dabaR> thanks.
<BluesKaj> you can update to lucid by the command line as well,  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<dabaR> Do you happen to know what the difference is with just aptitude dist-upgrade and the update-manager?
<charlie-tca> I think the difference is whether you use the GUI or the command line
<alkisg> dist-upgrade == upgrade packages. update-manager == change the sources.list completely...
<dabaR> Just sources.list?
<alkisg> No, not only that, it does other stuff too, to be able to upgrade to the new version, but I don't know the details.
<dabaR> I wonder what it does, cause say warty->hoary I think everybody still did it manually with dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> don't change the soureces.list and then upgrade , it used to work , but not anymore ...you'll end up with a broken OS
<BUGabundo_work> dabaR: distupgrade is DEBIAN :D
<dabaR> What?
<BUGabundo_work> dabaR: not only packages but also policies
<dabaR> What do you mean?
<BUGabundo_work> BluesKaj: i did sources sed plus dist upgrade to lucid
<BUGabundo_work> but it was on day two of it :)
<BUGabundo_work> karmic had just came out
<dabaR> BUGabundo_work: so update manager takes policies into account and dist-upgrade does not, right?
<dabaR> Like, don't use pidgin, use empathy
<mostafa_> how can I restore grub 1.97? or acticate it when windows 7 boot loader first is active
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo_work, I think you got lucky :)
<dabaR> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<BUGabundo_work> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dabaR> !recoveringgrub
<charlie-tca> I did not think you could do any other upgrade to ubuntu+1 before alpha1
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<BUGabundo_work> dabaR: yes, but i dont think it will remove an app from a previous version, like pidgin
<BUGabundo_work> charlie-tca: how do u think i got into lucid?
<BUGabundo_work> AFAIK update-manager upgrade info is only availble around Alpha1
<charlie-tca> That's what I mean.
<charlie-tca> Before alpha1, you have to change sources.list and upgrade manually
<BUGabundo_work> ah
<dabaR> charlie-tca: what is manually?
<charlie-tca> You manually change sources.list
<dabaR> and what command do you run?
<dabaR> Hah
<dabaR> I guess you were not around when I asked...
<dabaR> Or I asked wrong
<charlie-tca> after alpha1 is out, I use update manager
<charlie-tca> It is normally the easiest upgrade path
<dabaR> charlie-tca: what is the alternative to the update manager?
<charlie-tca> dabaR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%209.10%20or%20Ubuntu%208.04%20LTS
<charlie-tca> lists the supported upgrade methods
<dabaR> boring
<dabaR> But thank you./
<dabaR> Maybe I should explain what I find boring...
<dabaR> Just basically how both methods are the same method except with or without the gui
<dabaR> here goes
<dabaR> This was too easy
<dabaR> I mean, every single thing still works.
<dabaR> Not that I tested every single thing, or anything...
<charlie-tca> That's the idea
<hifi> was it intentional that my partitions were forced from ext3 to ext4 in fstab at some point?
<hifi> or did I do that myself...
<hifi> I just can't remember
<bjsnider> hifi, if you clean installed it would be intentional. if you just keep upgrading it wouldn't be done without your approval
<hifi> yeah, probably screwed it up myself then
<hifi> I tried 2.6.33-rc2 from the kernel team ppa and found out I had ext5 in fstab for both of my partitions and root was still mounted as ext3, but my other partition was mounted as ext4
<hifi> the ext4 driver also crashed, thats when I noticed :)
<penguin42> ext5, that's an interesting forward looking setting
<Tscheesy> penguin42: ^^
<mostafa_> how can I open Pmagic.iso with usb-creator and then write it into the USB Disk?
<benste> hi, - what's the default pswd for the live session user "ubuntu" - gdm didn't list any user and I've created a new user from CLI to enter GUI, but now to install I require the pswd of "ubuntu"
<hifi> uh, ext4
<benste> mostafa_: by simply opening the iso within usb-creator ?
<mostafa_> beleive or not when I open in this way nothing had happened hsss
<benste> did you vertify that the ISO is ok ? - md5sum ?
<benste> -> why do you want pmagic.iso on a flash drive ?
<Tscheesy> mostafa_: for pmagic.iso i used 'unetbootin'
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: when
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: you create the bootable flash and reboot
<Tscheesy> instead ob usbcreator
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: then what happened?
<Tscheesy> *of
<Tscheesy> i do use this distro
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: ok I check both but no use
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: what distro?
<Tscheesy> partedmagic i think your talking about?
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: yeah exactly
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: I have pmagic4.3.iso
<Tscheesy> use the App unetbootin
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: ok then how to create that
<Pici> mostafa_: Was there something wrong with the answers that you got in #ubuntu and #kubuntu ?
<Pici> #ubuntu+1 is for Lucid discussion/questions.
<Tscheesy> mostafa_: you will easyly find it with google
<mostafa_> Pici: yeah I don't get the answer because I test all things that they said
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: I had created the bootable flash with unetbootin
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: but when I reboot to boot from the USB
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: it shows me a white screen that just get Enter
<mostafa_> after that
<Tscheesy> works fine here - often its a BIOS-Lock or an unsuitable USB-Medium
<Tscheesy> or  a damaged Image
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: your words is correct just in the case that it was false and collapsed in windows too?
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: isn't it?
<Tscheesy> mostafa_: sorry i don't get htis - my English is too bad
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: but when I write the same iso in windows with Ultraiso all the thing works fine
<Tscheesy> hm-- also Unetbootin claims to work better under Windows..
<Tscheesy> so - sorry for offtopic in here
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: you mean what I mean? do you have pmagic.iso?
<Pici> mostafa_: What does this have to do with Lucid?
<mostafa_> Pici: excuse me sir I want Tscheesy just to check it for if he has it
<mostafa_> that's all
<Tscheesy> mostafa_: sure - from official source
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: can you check it bro for me with unetbootin?
<Tscheesy> i habe no unetbootin anymore - so no - Distrowatch.com or Google show you the page - you need the Live Version
<mostafa_> Tscheesy: ok thnx bro 4 your response
<mostafa_> ;)
<Tscheesy> np - srry folks
<Guest97245> Hey all
<Guest97245> I read that there exists a profiler which examines boot up time and shows what parts of the boot sequence slow the computer. Anyone know where I can find info on how to ues this ? Thanks
<bjsnider> bootchart
<bjsnider> but i think the boot issues in lucid are due to readahead
<Guest97245> ok
<Guest97245> well, I opened a ticket about boot time, with this it'll be more complete :d
<yofel> !bootchart | Guest97245
<ubottu> Guest97245: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Guest97245> Ok
<Guest97245> I ran apt-get install
<Guest97245> does it automatically update menu.lst ?
<alex_mayorga> how to report a "npviewer.bin[2993]: segfault"?
<yofel> Guest97245: it doesn't need a menu.lst entry
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, ubuntu-bug nspluginwrapper
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, thanks, let me try
<bjsnider> you should not be using that unless you are still using 32 bit ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> I've reinstalled to 64 bit now
<alex_mayorga> other than that and my faulty HD, seems to be going OK
<bjsnider> just grab the native 64 bit adobe flash pugin and ununstall all flash packages
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, straight from Adobe? or is there a package?
<bjsnider> not a debian package, no
<Guest50099> Guest97245 is now known as Guest50099
<Guest50099> I ran bootchart, that works really well. Thanks!
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, would there ever be?
<bjsnider> adobe doesn't let it be redstributed that way
<bjsnider> i think that's the problem
<alex_mayorga> bug 462433 it seems, I even marked a duplicate ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462433 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer segfault on regular basis" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462433
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, how's the 32 bit distributed then?
<Guest50099> When I upload attachments to launchpad, any way to mark the attachment as private ?
<Guest50099> tooo late, already pressed it
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, a script that downloads, unpacks, and installs the plugin is what is packaged, not the plugin itself
<Guest50099> I have issues with multimedia keys on my ibm t43, worked on Ubuntu 8.04. Ticket is #501520. What steps can I do to add the most information ?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, I see, but theres no one for 64 so far?
<bjsnider> gues not. but there are scripts out there for that
<Guest50099> I used the command "xev" and so no events in the output, so I don't know where to go from here
<Guest50099> Guess everyone is gone to eat, if any of you know what debugging steps I need to do for #501520, add it to the ticket. It'll allow me to make a more informed ticket :d
<rrva> can I use the hdmi port on my laptop for input? It's a lenovo N500 notebook with intel g45
<DanaG> Nope, that would take special hardware that essentially NO laptops have.
<rrva> :(
<tgpraveen> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 409 kB, installed size 5788 kB
<tgpraveen> hmm 2.29.4 GNOME isn't in lucid yet?
<kriss3d> how do i upgrade linux from 9.10 koala kubuntu to the new one once its released ?
<yofel> kriss3d: with update-manager, lucid will be released in April 2010
<karma_police> test
<guntbert> karma_police: failed :)
<yofel> there's something more useful than test
<yofel> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<karma_police> ty.. new to this
<yofel> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tscheesy> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 7596 kB, installed size 31392 kB
<karma_police> anyone know how much different 10.04 is gonna be from 0.10?
<karma_police> 9.10*
<kriss3d> yofel:  thanks.. i didnt know i have an update manager.. im still learning the features of kubuntu as it is..
<yofel> karma_police: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx for references
<yofel> kriss3d: I'm a bit new to kubuntu too, iirc kpackagekit should notify you when Lucid is available
<kriss3d> ah yeah ok.. i use pkackagekit too
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<penguin42> hey
<penguin42> which reminds me; what's changed that means Lucid isn't asking me for my password when I try and mount an encryptied partition I've got on the hard drive; it's asking me for the key passphrase, but not for the user password to auth with
<penguin42> sounds like a policykit type of thing?
<BUGabundo> yofel: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/n2n/+bug/501768
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 501768 in n2n "ERROR: ioctl() [No such file or directory][2]" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> can you confirm it please?
<yofel> BUGabundo: done
<BUGabundo> danka
<BUGabundo> also emailed upstream
<bjsnider> what is n2n?
<BUGabundo> since their BTS (trac) requires loing
<BUGabundo> but shows no option to register
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ntop, yes
<BUGabundo> I'm pretty sure the bug is NOT in n2n
<BUGabundo> but some other changed package
<BUGabundo>  anyone has any idea what IOCTL would be ??
<crimsun> as in ioctl(2)?
<crimsun> (apt-get install manpages-dev)
<BUGabundo> crimsun: same thing
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, in that case, an ioctl is just a way of asking for a particular action to occur on a file
<BUGabundo> :(
<crimsun> "same thing"?
<cwillu_at_work> as it happens, the device or file it's trying to poke doesn't exist
<crimsun> the error is pretty straightforward, the file doesn't exist
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, strace or ltrace on the binary should give you the name of the file that's dying, near the end of the trace
<crimsun> strace -f , at least
<BUGabundo> crimsun: was fine 2 weeks ago
<crimsun> that really doesn't mean anything
<crimsun> "two weeks ago the sun was shining"
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> let me trace it
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, the strace is the next thing to do :)
<BUGabundo> prob is, it requires sudo
<penguin42> crimsun: Well possibly, but there again ioctl doesn't normally take a filename, so something else is probably going on
<crimsun> penguin42: could be, I'm not reading the bug report
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, ltrace will probably work too
<penguin42> crimsun: Neither am I :-)
<BUGabundo> open("/usr/lib/locale/en_US.UTF-8/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<BUGabundo> and a bunch of those
<cwillu_at_work> it's the last one that'll matter
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Is that just before the failure, because that's not too unusual ?
<BUGabundo> $ ls /usr/lib/locale/en_US.UTF-8/
<BUGabundo> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/locale/en_US.UTF-8/: No such file or directory
<penguin42> (Anyone used 'perf' in 2.6.33 ?)
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, pastebin the last 50 lines of the trace before it fails
<BUGabundo> write(1, "30/Dec/2009 23:49:28 [     edge."..., 7230/Dec/2009 23:49:28 [     edge.c:1136] Using supernode 88.86.108.50:82
<BUGabundo> ) = 72
<BUGabundo> setuid(0)                               = 0
<BUGabundo> open("/dev/net/tun", O_RDWR)            = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<BUGabundo> write(1, "ERROR: ioctl() [No such file or "..., 46ERROR: ioctl() [No such file or directory][2]
<BUGabundo> got it
<BUGabundo> /dev/net/tun
<cwillu_at_work> you're missing a tun device are you?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> everyone on +1 is
<BUGabundo> just try it yourself
<penguin42> BUGabundo: modprobe tun
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: I've asked yofel to try install it, and he confirmed it
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, yes?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, I know its a bug, you filed it :p
<cwillu_at_work> Probing at its nature
<cwillu_at_work> Does /dev/net/tun exist?  what's the permissions on it?
<BUGabundo> $ sudo modprobe tun
<BUGabundo> $ sudo edge -c f -a 10.10.10.1 -l 88.86.108.50:82 -k f -u 1000 -g 1000
<BUGabundo> 10.10.10.1
<BUGabundo> 30/Dec/2009 23:51:22 [     edge.c:1136] Using supernode 88.86.108.50:82
<BUGabundo> 30/Dec/2009 23:51:22 [tuntap_linux.c:  38] Interface edge0 has MAC E6:28:19:8F:5D:97
<BUGabundo> its working now
<BUGabundo> why the heck did Lucid stop modprobing it ?
<yofel> o.O
<cwillu_at_work> I don't have a /dev/net on my lucid laptop
<penguin42> BUGabundo: No particularly good reason to have it in by default
<penguin42> I lost track, what is supposed to auto load modules these days?
<cwillu_at_work> udev
<BUGabundo> so it's a udev bug :(
<BUGabundo> re-targeting
<BUGabundo> should I add udev
<BUGabundo> or change n2n to udev ?
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, incidently, ssh will also use tun devices, and disabling the tun module _will_ break stuff on upgrades for some people because of that
<yofel> nice, openvpn errors out too...
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> it probably took 53 milliseconds to load at boot :p
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: I'd just have expected it to get loaded as needed
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, how do you tell when its needed though?
<BUGabundo> *should I add udev or change n2n to udev ?*
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Didn't there used to be stuff that triggered module loading when /dev/whatever was opened?
<jcole> hello everyone, i installed ubuntu for a friend on his laptop and am trying to figure out how to sync his itouch music... is there a linux app that is compatible with the itouch/iphone?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, it affects n2n, ssh, openvpn at least
<BUGabundo> adding udev for now
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Oh, silly me - that was triggering on device major/minor wasn't it
<yofel> jcole: which ubuntu version?
<jcole> karmic
<BUGabundo> feel free to coment on the bug and add affected packages, you guys can test
<yofel> jcole: then please ask in #ubuntu, this channel is for Lucid Lynx (10.04) support
<jcole> yofel: im also trying this on lucid
<BUGabundo> jcole: you will need something like exaile or rhytombox
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, what happens if you shut down n2n, and then rmmod tun and delete /dev/net/tun, and then mknod /dev/net/tun c 10 200?
<BUGabundo> both have support for ipod and usbmass storage
<cwillu_at_work> does n2n still work?
<jcole> yofel: i run lucid on *my* laptop since i do ubuntu development
<yofel> jcole: sry, didn't know ;)
<cwillu_at_work> jcole, itouch is still a work in progress requiring at least a jailbroken device afaik
<cwillu_at_work> there's been progress on that front, but nothing production ready afaik
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: testing
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: I wonder, there are ssh clients for itouch aren't there? scp ?
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: $ sudo mknod /dev/net/tun c 10 200 mknod: `/dev/net/tun': No such file or directory
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-31
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, that's how the current sync works fr them
<penguin42> ah ok
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, mkdir /dev/net first
<BUGabundo> worked
<cwillu_at_work> and n2n works?
<BUGabundo> n2n is working too
<cwillu_at_work> lsmod|grep tun show anything?
<BUGabundo> tun                    13316  0
<cwillu_at_work> and you rmmod'd it before right?
 * cwillu_at_work thinks
<BUGabundo> yp
<cwillu_at_work> that doesn't show up on mine after that sequence, although the device exists
<cwillu_at_work> unless it just gets modprobe'd on demand at that point
<BUGabundo> (12:05:56 AM) asac: you can add tun to /etc/modules to ensure its loaded
<cwillu_at_work> shouldn't be necessary though
<penguin42> (anyone using kvm?)
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: so what now?
<BUGabundo> hammer it ?
<BUGabundo> alias it to modprob everytime?
<BUGabundo> lol
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, well, that's what putting tun in /etc/modules would do
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but I need a true solution
<BUGabundo> I'm trying to push this for android
<BUGabundo> would be cool to have n2n Linux (ubuntu) to my Android :)
<cwillu_at_work> that may well end up being the true solution
 * cwillu_at_work notes the existence of lp in /etc/modules
<cwillu_at_work> udev is on that bug report, yes?
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Odd that, again you would have thought in the old conf.modules days you could just add an alias to load lp when the /dev/lp was accessed
<penguin42> oh, but with /dev stuff is only created when it's loaded - yeuch
 * cwillu_at_work shrugs
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: I put udev there, yes
 * BUGabundo stabs exail
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What's it done to you?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: its their highest bug
<BUGabundo> still unfixed
<penguin42> BUGabundo: which one?
<BUGabundo> very hard to fix...
<BUGabundo> gtk popup
<penguin42> ?
<BUGabundo> don't have it from head
<penguin42> what's the symptom?
<BUGabundo> !g exaile bug critical gtk popup
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=scrollbar
 * penguin42 has been helping nail the memory leak in exaile
<BUGabundo> penguin42: ask recon :)
<BUGabundo> he knows all about it
<penguin42> hey exaile is working OK for me
<BUGabundo> even mentioning it, makes him go balistic
<BUGabundo> oh it works sure
<BUGabundo> but on N track changes, you get a popup
 * penguin42 doesn't - but there again I'm running the version from bzr
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> trunk
<BUGabundo> have too.
<BUGabundo> found a bug and helped fixed it last weekend
<penguin42> what does the popup say?
<BUGabundo> with recusive list
<BUGabundo> penguin42: next time it pops up
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I mean I've had it playing for at least 2-3 hours today in a straight run wuth no dialogs
<BUGabundo> let me ask in #exaile
<penguin42> :Q
 * BUGabundo suits armor
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Hmm, how often do you get it would you say (in songs) and are you 32 or 64bit?
<BUGabundo> 64bits
<penguin42> hmm not that then
<BUGabundo> can't find the darn thing in ppa
<BUGabundo> *LP
 * BUGabundo hates LP search
 * BUGabundo hits google
<BUGabundo> penguin42: "Failed to parse stream"
<penguin42> BUGabundo: That sounds like you have a bad file in your library, or one for a format it doesn't understand
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/349328/
 * BUGabundo picks a band haid and patchs kmail 
<BUGabundo> :(
<penguin42> is kmail still as buggy as always?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> just got a crash while deleting a thread
<BUGabundo> I HOPE that darn bug is fixed for good
<BUGabundo> and that his was just a fluke
<yofel> BUGabundo: wow, you can actually use it?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> not sure if you mean kmail
<BUGabundo> or n2n
<BUGabundo> but YES on both counts
<yofel> when I  start kmail it first starts fine, then the akonadi error log shows up, and when I close that kmail crashes
<flootenkerp> Hi, I was told today about an ubuntu upgrade past 9.10 which is 10.4 called lucid, and I was wondering if anyone here who used it would be able to tell me if it is any good or not
<BUGabundo> flootenkerp: good what?
<BUGabundo> as in Stable?
<BUGabundo> NO
<flootenkerp> oh, ok. So it lags and is very buggy?
<BUGabundo> not much
<BUGabundo> but if you need it in production
<BUGabundo> then don't use it
<flootenkerp> Nah, I just use my computer for average things like surfing the web and programs etc. Is there anyway I can directly upgrade from 9.04 without losing all my files? I wanna test it out
<flootenkerp> And if there is, is there a way I can downgrade back to 9.04 if it turns out I don't like it?
<flootenkerp> Keeping my files, that is
<penguin42> downgrading is very hard
<penguin42> near enough impossible
<BUGabundo> we have TWO wines now ?
<flootenkerp> Well, I guess I could use virtualbox ose to test it out
<yofel> BUGabundo: wine is the stable version, 1.2 is the 1.1.X  series
<BUGabundo> yeah I see
<flootenkerp> Which is the iso I should download to test it out on vb ose?
<yofel> flootenkerp: the most up-to-date ones are the dailys
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> daily
<flootenkerp> Alright, thanks
<yofel> flootenkerp: if that fails you can try the alpha1 one, but that's rather old now
<flootenkerp> Alright, thanks for the help guys.
<bjsnider> i have constructed a debian package installer for the native 64-bit flash plugin
<bjsnider> it seems to work
<Ian_Corne> nice bjsnider
<flootenkerp> Hi, I have a question. How do I enable extra repositories for 10.04?
<Flootenkerp> Hi, back. I'm on ubuntu 10.04 right now, using the iso that allows me to test it, I just want to know how I could get the extra repositories working because I can't install anything from terminal at all
<bjsnider> that's not how the livecd works, nor is it the purpose of the livecd
<bjsnider> at least that's what i'm assuming you're talking about
<Flootenkerp> I assumed the package manager would work on the desktop trial like it did with other versions
<bjsnider> trial?
<Flootenkerp> not trial, tst it out before installing
<Flootenkerp> test*
<bjsnider> no, it builds a ramdisk which can't be altered
<Flootenkerp> Ah. So if I install it it'll work?
<bjsnider> you can test the kernel, the drivers, the sound and video system
<bjsnider> that's the real pont, check to make sure your hardware is all working under that kernel
<bjsnider> check your printer, wireless, wired lan, graphics and sound
<Flootenkerp> Oh. Well everything is fine. Flash seems to be working better then 9.04, but I really wanted to test compiz.
<RAOF> bjsnider: You can generally install things, but they won't persist across reboots.
<Flootenkerp> I had troubles using compiz with 9.04, took me a while to get it working
<bjsnider> RAOF, didn't know that
<Flootenkerp> Yeah, how do you think I'm on IRC?
<bjsnider> RAOF, only from main though?
<Flootenkerp> I need to install a pluging for pjirc :P
<RAOF> bjsnider: It's a full system; you could edit /etc/apt/sources.list to your heart's content.
<bjsnider> Flootenkerp, what graphics card do you have?
<Flootenkerp> Not sure
<bjsnider> well you can run lspci from the console and look for the graphics entry
<Flootenkerp> When I tried 9.10, which was really buggy for me, compiz worked immediately
<Flootenkerp> So I wanted to see how it was on 10.04
<bjsnider> RAOF, surely there must be a strict limit on what you can install due to lack of ram
<Flootenkerp> So, is there any way to install compiz just for a test?
<bjsnider> compiz is already installed i think
<bjsnider> you may lack the proper graphics driver though
<Flootenkerp> Nah, works fine on 9.04
<Flootenkerp> I have the cube, skydome and all.
<bjsnider> try enabing desktop effects in preferences/appearance
<RAOF> bjsnider: Yeah, you will eventually run out of ram as you install/edit stuff.
<Flootenkerp> Well, so far it's been much better then 9.04. Can it download and install all the packages karmic and jaunty can?
<bjsnider> look, if you think karmic was buggy, lucid would be exponentially buggier...
<bjsnider> what bugs are there in karmic that you think are showstoppers?
<Flootenkerp> Really? I haven't noticed anything
<Flootenkerp> Well, it was laggy, flickered when opening folders sometimes programs wouldn't open
<grantbourque> I had huge bugs in karmic wubi
<Flootenkerp> I don't like installing wsith wubi. A disc install is much better.
<Flootenkerp> What are some bugs with lucid?
<grantbourque> I haven't tried out lucid actually
<grantbourque> I'm going to dl it right now
<Flootenkerp> Well, lucid looks awesome. I can't wait till' it's stable and ready for its actual release.
<Flootenkerp> Hm, well I'll be switching back to my original ubuntu. Later.
<yoasif> any smart people around?
<yoasif> ;)
<bjsnider> libbluray isn't upstream in debian is it?
<mMezquitale> !is it out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mMezquitale> is it out?
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<cwillu_at_work> poke poke
<cwillu_at_work> you know, I think I may be spending too much time at work
<BUGabundo_work> hey cwillu_at_work
<BUGabundo_work> cwillu_at_work: get into a plane, and come party with us
<BUGabundo_work> got a good looking girlfriends
 * cwillu_at_work considers it
<cwillu_at_work> I _did_ just get paid
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> i got a bonnus
<cwillu_at_work> where are you anyway?
<BUGabundo_work> ...but thats just because i didnt use my holiday days
 * cwillu_at_work has forgotten :p
 * BUGabundo_work slaps carrie memory
<BUGabundo_work> Portugal
<cwillu_at_work> well, then it's just pay that they thought they didn't have to pay you then :p
<cwillu_at_work> that's driving distance :p
<cwillu_at_work> if I leave yesterday
<cwillu_at_work> no, wait :p
<BUGabundo_work> :D
<BUGabundo_work> glad you can make it
 * BUGabundo_work sends sms to reserv another ticket
<BUGabundo_work> cwillu_at_work: here is the flyer http://www.portovivo.com/reveillon_vintage_247858.htm
<cwillu_at_work> \o/
<cwillu_at_work> god I need coffee
<cwillu_at_work> Anyways, I think this is where I'm supposed to say "Hey, do you know Laura?  She's from portugal!"
<cwillu_at_work> although I think she moved to new zealand anyway
<cwillu_at_work> brb, this no coffee thing is killing me
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo_work, which one?
<BUGabundo_work> !?
<BUGabundo_work> <@PSYCHOatwork> su means switch user; it just happens to switch to user 0 (root) with no arguments
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> there's something i learned in 2009 :)
<cwillu_at_work> oh, never mind, google translate put me onto a different page
<cwillu_at_work> ya, people talking about su and sudo and security in general is a common source of rage for me :p
<BUGabundo_work> i'm not joking
<BUGabundo_work> i tough su was "super user"
<cwillu_at_work> well, it's not exactly unreasonable :)
<mostafa_> how can I create an ISO file from the local hard disk files?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_work, r u on amd64 sir?
<\vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo_work> bjsnider: YES sir
 * \vish what all the "formality" is about ;)
<\vish> wonders*
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_work, i managed to phony up a package that installs the flash 10 alpha plugin last night
<bjsnider> based on the one in the repos that installs the 32-bit plugin with nspluginwrapper
<bjsnider> it needs testing. it works here
<BUGabundo_work> well i wont be home until tomorrow night :)
<bjsnider> cool
<BUGabundo_work> i already have flash 64bits .so for Chromium and FF
<bjsnider> what this thing does, it downloads the plugin, hash checks it, unpacks it, puts it in a /usr/share directory and then links every browser plugins directory to it through alternatives
<bjsnider> and also all of that will be undone if you remove it, so you don't have to do that manually anymore
<BUGabundo_work> cool
<BUGabundo_work> ask for a merge D
<BUGabundo_work> talk to asac
<BluesKaj> chromium-browser was failing to load several sites that I rely  on , so i switched to chrome-beta..problem solved
<bjsnider> which sits?
<bjsnider> sites
<BUGabundo_work> i just sent them our chat log :D
<BUGabundo_work>  #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BluesKaj> my igoogle page for one
<bjsnider> uhh
<bjsnider> i didn't want to go that far
<BUGabundo_work> oh cool, webchat autocompletes #s :D
<BUGabundo_work> BluesKaj: daily here, working fine
<BUGabundo_work> well not daily, two days ago or somethng
<BUGabundo_work> forgot to upgrade today
<BluesKaj> chrome beta isn't much different , just better for me
<duffydack> Scale plugin fail.  It cant switch to an app thats on a desktop thats above/below
<BUGabundo_work> duffydack: talk to Amaranth
<Amaranth> eh?
<mac_v> Amaranth: hi... ! how does alacarte manage to show icons on buttons even with the default gnome settings? [no icons on buttons]
<mac_v> what flag does it use?
<Amaranth> mac_v: each button is setup to contain a custom widget then I stick an hbox in with an image and a label
<duffydack> its a limitation in karmic as well...   I have 4 horizontal and 2 vertical, using scale plugin to see all apps running and selecting 1 from thats not on the same horizontal set, it cant..
<Amaranth> mac_v: that's not the proper way though
<mac_v> Amaranth: ah.. so you kinda hacked it... cool :)
<Amaranth> mac_v: that's just how glade forced me to do it long ago
<mac_v> ;)
<natewiebe13> I'm using the ubuntu-desktop ppa with the updated gtk2.0+ and nautilus. for some reason the file browser will not browse through the filesystem (go into a different folder) if i use sudo, it works fine. file browsing through programs works fine.. anyone else experiencing the same problem?
<BUGabundo_work> and me thinking running +1 was crazy enough
<BUGabundo_work> and ppl run +1  plus PPA :)
<natewiebe13> :P
<natewiebe13> yeah.. im thinking i will have to revert
<BUGabundo_work> by guys. see you tomorrow. enjoy your party. i know i will
<Ian_Corne> cya BUGabundo_work
<Ian_Corne>  you too :)
<yofel> hi and bye BUGabundo_work :P
<CarlFK> just installed daily, won't boot into X - the display is switching video modes, I see flashes of text mode text that look like a login prompt and a one line error
<CarlFK> my goal is to see if a gtk bug has been fixed, but I'll dig into this problem if someone will give me some guidance
<penguin42> CarlFK: See if there is anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CarlFK> penguin42: keyboard doesn't seem to be responding - capslock doesn't toggle the light
<penguin42> will ctrl-alt-f2 get you a login prompt?
<CarlFK> guessing I need to reboot into text and walk though the boot scripts
<CarlFK> c-a-f2 - nothign
<CarlFK> display still flipping through video modes
<penguin42> reboot into text mode and see if there is anything useful left in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or any of the other logs
<CarlFK> what's the trick to getting the grub menu?
<penguin42> shift
<penguin42> just after the bios - keep tapping the shift key
<CarlFK> woa... so I picked rescue, got the Recovery Menu, but the keyboard is .. whacked. capslock=nothing, but arrow keys put chars on the screen at the menu cursor overwriting the "Rescue..." text
<CarlFK> c-a-f2 = blank screen
<penguin42> hmm, work through ctrl-alt-f1...f10 see which one is most useful
<CarlFK> oh weird - holding down down-arrow, more garbled chars then cursor moved down
<CarlFK> at a # prompt now
<penguin42> ok, so I'd look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CarlFK> this is like some april-fools prank....
<CarlFK> I type "cat" and see "c", hit enter, see "cat: command not found"
<CarlFK> did it again...
<CarlFK> I type "cat" and see "c", hit enter, see "cGarbled time"
<penguin42> try a rescue disk
<CarlFK> good plan
<CarlFK> c-a-d works
<CarlFK> bingo: [    0.180193] (==) NV(0): DPMS enabled; Backtrace: ... 2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f67c58fa000+0xf190) [0x7f67c5909190]; Segmentation fault at address (nil)  http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/Xorg.0.log
 * penguin42 doesn't know much about the nvidia
<CarlFK> Ill talk to the #xorg
<dabaR> I installed flashplugin package, but my Fx does not recognize it.
<dabaR> Wasn't there a sym link we used to have to do in one of the first versions of Ubuntu? Maybe that is missing
<penguin42> dabaR: In your ~/.mozilla/firefox/funnyname there is a file called pluginreg.dat - quit firefox, delete the pluginreg.dat and restart - see if it fixes it
<dabaR> tx
<dabaR> brb
<CarlFK> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<CarlFK> booted live cd, im trying to apt-get install into the system mounted under /media/sda1
<penguin42> 64bit v 32bit ?
<CarlFK> ah, yep.
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> any easy way around this? (other than booting a 64 bit live
<penguin42> not easily, you can't run 64bit binaries on a  32bit kernel
<CarlFK> oh, and apt-get will .. um.. yeah
<CarlFK> bash is just the first problem
<dabaR> penguin42: nope, deleting that pluginreg did not help
<penguin42> dabaR: Are you 32 or 64 bit?
<dabaR> 32
<penguin42> hmm that should be the easy one
<dabaR> for sure:)
<dabaR> penguin42: Ah!
<dabaR> Heh
<dabaR> I remember I have another fx window open in another workspace
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> kill it, kill them all....
<dabaR> works just fine
<dabaR> thanks
<bjsnider> CarlFK, if you're using the nv driver you'll inevitably have issues
<jetsaredim> question: went to try out empathy on the lucid livecd and there doesn't seem to be any option for setting up irc accounts
<jetsaredim> am i missing something?
<geser> telepathy-idle is installed?
<jetsaredim> geser: you talking to me?
<geser> yes
<jetsaredim> o - in that case - yes it is
<jetsaredim> 0.1.5-1
<geser> then I've no idea
<jetsaredim> just seemed odd in that irc is the main support channel (other than launchpad) and empathy seems to have poor irc support
<sal_> jetsaredim, i still on xchat
<jetsaredim> sal_: i've had to install pidgin on 9.10 to get around empathy
<drabina> What is policy about ppa repos related to kde (kubuntu 10.04 LTS edition). If I enable ppa repo (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main), does it mean I will get updates based on kde  for 4.4.x (let say bug fix updates) or latest version of kde in general (for instance 4.6.x after two years)?
<jetsaredim> i don't see what having a karmic ppa repo enabled would do for you
<jetsaredim> if you are using lucid
<drabina> oh. karmik is just an example
<bjsnider> drabina, it's a question for whomever owns the ppa
<bjsnider> only they know what they'll be putting in there
<yoasif> does anyone have any idea why istanbul recommends installation of cvs and cvsnt?
<bjsnider> at first i thought you were talking about the largest city in turkey
<drabina> Ok. so maybe in other way.. Let say, lucid would be based on gnome 2.30, does it mean I need to enable ppa lucid main for gnome 2.30.x bugfix releases?
<yoasif> bjsnider, haha
<bjsnider> i can't figure out why a turkish city recommends ubuntu packages...
<geser> yoasif: "aptitude why istanbul cvs" -> istanbul depends on gettext which recomments cvs
<yoasif> geser, ha, any particular reason that it depends on gettext? pretty odd requirement, it seems
<yoasif> maybe i'm wrong
<geser> drabina: some selected gnome bugfix release will probably get uploaded to -updates as SRUs
<geser> yoasif: I didn't look in detail yet
<yoasif> geser, no prob :)
<drabina> geser: I have these questions, beacuse I'm really confused. I haven't found informations about what will/won't be included as standard package updates for lucid.
<geser> drabina: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bjsnider> lucid might be different because of the lts factor
<drabina> geser: ok, thanx!
<bjsnider> did they add new versions of gnome and kde to hardy over the past couple of years?
<alex_mayorga> Can anyone on lucid 64 bit do tracert commands?
<genii> bjsnider: Well, hardy was the big kde3-kde4 shift
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Oddly, it didn't seem to be installed by default, but having installed it, it seems to work
<bjsnider> but hardy does not currently have packages for gnome 3.38 does it?
<bjsnider> 2.28 i mean
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: I installed like "sudo aptitude install traceroute" yet when I invoke tracert I get the suggestion to install
<alex_mayorga> weird
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: traceroute not tracert
<alex_mayorga> then this error message is buggy I guess "$ tracert
<alex_mayorga> The program 'tracert' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<alex_mayorga> sudo apt-get install traceroute
<alex_mayorga> tracert: command not found"
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: That's because it's not tracert
<penguin42> oh I see what you mean
<genii> !info gnome hardy
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.20.2.2ubuntu0.1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<alex_mayorga> !info tracert
<ubottu> Package tracert does not exist in lucid
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Yeh that looks like the error is wrong - I'm not sure where that comes from
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: I'm pretty sure tracert existed back in the day
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Hmm, never seen it on unix, it's the windows name for the same thing
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Ooh, you're right, on my karmic box it's there, it's a link
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: But I can't figure out what put it there
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: thanks on confirming I'm not crazy
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Well I can't go that far :-)
<alex_mayorga> :)
<alex_mayorga> I'll chase it when I come back from lunch :D
 * penguin42 yawns
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-01
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: did you figure out where tracert same from?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Nope
<bjsnider> if you just try to apt-get install traceroute it will tell you what package it is in
<penguin42> bjsnider: Except it's not in any package any more
<geser> it was a symlink created by traceroute and got dropped in the version of traceroute in lucid
<bjsnider> it was called tracert in windows at one point
<geser> see http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/traceroute/news/20091107T160943Z.html
<alex_mayorga> this is the funny part
<alex_mayorga> alex-mayorga@VPCCW1FFXL:~$ tracert The program 'tracert' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install traceroute tracert: command not found
<alex_mayorga> have to go again, but I think it's a bug
<alex_mayorga> Happy 2010 everyone!
<penguin42> yeh I agree that is a bug
 * penguin42 doesn't know what database that comes from
<yofel> bjsnider: short question on the nvidia 195 vdpau package: why the heck does glx-195-dev depend on glx-195 (>=195.30) and at the same time conflict with glx-195 (>=195.23) ???
<bjsnider> yofel, let me get back to you on that
<yofel> ok
 * bjsnider runs and hides under a large table
<yofel> lol
<bjsnider> that is a typo. it should conflict with the -dev package marked 195.31 or later
<bjsnider> i'm switching all of this over when the new scripts are done because paying attention to 47 scripts in there isn't feasible
<bjsnider> i mean that is the literal truth. there are 47 files in the debian directory for the nvidia blob
<bjsnider> the nwe way everything is scripted using variables and the only thing that changes from one driver to the next is the changelog
<yofel> sounds interesting
<yofel> well, 190 works well enough
<bjsnider> you meant he 195 won't install?
<yofel> well, 195 will, but -dev not
<yofel> is the -dev package now obsolete or?
 * bjsnider eats the barrel of a shotgun
<yofel> hey, I didn't want to take a few hours to test if it'll work fine or not and just used 190 ;)
<bjsnider> actually all 3 drivers work with lucid
<bjsnider> but if you're unfortunate enough to use kde you should be using the 195
<yofel> ...
 * yofel goes trying 195 after all then
<bjsnider> the 195 has huge xrender performance improvements
<yofel> ok, thanks, I'll remember that
<bjsnider> there's a whole thread about it at the nvforums
<bjsnider> but now i have to upload a new fixed 195 thanks to you
<bjsnider> it's all your fault
 * yofel wonders if imitating marvin would be justified in such a case...
<penguin42> brain the size of a planet, and ...
<penguin42> ?
<yofel> not that part, the depressed one
<Tscheesy> !thx ;)
<Tscheesy> !ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bjsnider> !info flashplugin-nonfree lucid
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<bjsnider> !info flashplugin-installer lucid
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<DanaG> 00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) Thermal Subsystem (rev 03)
<DanaG> interesting, the things you can get by un-disabling ports. =þ
<DanaG> Not that this "Thermal Subsystem" device seems to do ANYthing.
<bjsnider> DanaG, heat sensor?
<DanaG> Not sure... it's a device that I've never seen before, that's disabled normally.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, I still can't get my smbus back, despite it not having been disabled by that register!
<DanaG> HP must've done something really weird to hide the smbus.
<bjsnider> yofel, 195 driver update solves the dependency issue
<yofel> thx, now I just need to figure out why the heck dpkg tells me it conflicts against glx-195 (>=190.31) instead of 195.31 like it's supposed to
<yofel> this doesn't make any sense...
<yofel> hm, debian/upstream_info has 190.31 as NEXTVER
<bjsnider> it's always had one point greater than the current version
<bjsnider> wait, it says 190?
<yofel> yeah, but shouldn't it be 195.31, not 190.31?
<bjsnider> not 195
<yofel> yes
<bjsnider> let me chekc
<yofel> that's why I'm confused
<bjsnider> alright, problem solved. new builds should be starting
<bjsnider> yofel, what do you need the -dev package for?
<yofel> well, for what I need the mesa packages would be sufficient, I just got used to install the nvidia ones instead and I was seriously confused about what dpkg was telling me the whole time
<yofel> and I like to debug things :P
<yofel> thx for taking your time to fix it :)
<bjsnider> well, it shouldn't have been broken in the first place, and nobody sent me any bug reports about it
<bjsnider> but it is difficult to pay attention to 47 files
<yofel> yeah, I looked at the source package myself now, not easy
<bjsnider> alberto's changing it all around so everything is scripted using variables generated from the names of hte nvidia .run packages, so no more screwups after that
<yofel> :D
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: whatever happen to the 64 bit flash plugin installer you've hacked?
<bjsnider> i've got it in a ppa
<bjsnider> i changed it so that it also takes over the 32-bit plugin
<musikgoat> Happy New Year!
<\vish> could someone confirm Bug #498183 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498183 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox menu does not recognize the player state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498183
<crimsun> doen
<crimsun> done *
<\vish> thanks
<Hew> I'm getting random crashes on Lucid when playing Nexuiz and when using gedit. Usually it results in an instant restart, sometimes it just seems to totally break the WM. I managed to save output from dmesg from a virtual terminal this latest time http://paste.ubuntu.com/349837/ . Does anyone know what the problem is, or what bug I should be looking at? Note: running nvidia-glx-195 from PPA.
<cyphase> happy new year to everyone on PST :)
<Bookman> What is the package name for java?
<RAOF> Bookman: Which java?
<RAOF> Bookman: You probably want openjdk-6-jre
<Bookman> RAOF, I need java in Firefox
<RAOF> Oh.  Then go to a site that uses a Java plugin, and firefox will offer to install the Java plugin for you.  At least, I think it should :)
<Bookman> No, it did not :(
<RAOF> Failing that, sun-java6-plugin
<Bookman> giving it a shot now!
<Bookman> Perfectamundo.  Many thanks.
<Bookman> I just wanted to play some old arcade games from Namco.
<Bookman> Works wonderful.
<slacker_nl>  does anyone know in which log i need to look for keyboard errors?
<slacker_nl> i don't have a keyboard anymore on both debian unstable and ubuntu lucid
<slacker_nl> i can login and then no keyboard..
<joaopinto> slacker_nl, can you switch to a VT with ctrl-alt-f1 and type there ?
<slacker_nl> joaopinto: negative
<slacker_nl> no keyboard at all, can try it when I'm not logged in..
<slacker_nl> joaopinto: i have keyboard funcionality when 'm in the kdm greeter (aka, login prompt)
<joaopinto> slacker_nl, ok, so it's something X session related
<joaopinto> slacker_nl, did you check Xorg logs ?
<slacker_nl> joaopinto: i had a quick look bu saw nothing
<joaopinto> :|
<slacker_nl> joaopinto: the plots thinks, i can switch to a vt, but no dice after that
<slacker_nl> i'll try to downgrade xorg packages to karmic see if that resolves anything, and compare both debian/ubuntu packages with eachother
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> does anyone know if the gallium3d i965 driver does support i915?
<penguin42> is anyone seeing any problems with chromium opening windows too tall for the screen recently?
<crimsun> not for a while, purportedly
<crimsun> granted my WM constrains borders, so applications have no such control
<penguin42> crimsun: I'm not sure if it's since I went to Lcuid, since I installed xedger's packages or this cut of chromium - hmm
<rr72> there a known issue about sound not working on laptops?
<crimsun> Installed: 4.0.286.0~svn20091231r35406-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<crimsun> rr72: maybe, depends on your hw
 * rr72 wagves to crimsun :-D HI!
<rr72> *waves
<bjsnider> penguin42, that chromium bug had to do with flash video that was below the visible screen area. it was fixed a few days ago.
<rr72> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<crimsun> rr72: that means nothing
<crimsun> use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<rr72> ok well g2g :( will be back later and will do some reserach :)
<cwillu_at_work> crimsun, I have a laptop, the sound broke when I installed a custom alsa to support an maudio usb device;  you think it's the same bug rr72 is seeing?
<rr72> cwillu_at_work~ i didnt install any custom alsa though
<cwillu_at_work> apparently I should have put a ":p" on the end of that :p
<rr72> alsa is not even in a ps
<penguin42> bjsnider: Ah cool
<rr72> my laptop is not using alsa but pulse i think
<penguin42> rr72: Pulse uses alsa
<rr72> lol shows how much i know rofl, ok will be back later
<crimsun> cwillu_at_work: whether you're joking I don't much care, but yes, all snapshots between 1.0.22's release and Dec 27 were broken.
<crimsun> Takashi and I located the bad commit on the 27th; the 27th snap has it fixed
<crimsun> of course it doesn't really matter now that 1.0.22.1 is out and available for compilation in Lucid
<cwillu_at_work> I was joking, but based on that breakage; convenient to know that it's fixed
<penguin42> hmm
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<BUGabundo> anyone having trouble *renaming* files in nautilus ?!?!?
<BUGabundo> its making me MAD
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It seems to et me do it right click to get the rename option on the menu
<BUGabundo> not even that here penguin42
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Curious
<BUGabundo> what's jbd2/sda2-8 ? and why is it using MASSIVE amounts of IO ?
<penguin42> it's the journalling system
<penguin42> are you doing massive amounts of IO ?
<BUGabundo> zsyncing a few isos
<crimsun> use iotop(1)
<BUGabundo> nothing too much
<crimsun> well, yes, that would do it
<BUGabundo> penguin42: so what's this of journal??
<BUGabundo> its a daemon or something ?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I think it's a kernel thread
<BUGabundo> I better ionice it then
<BUGabundo> $ sudo ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo> crimsun: thanks. iotop is cool
<BUGabundo> CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %
<BUGabundo> mewww
<yofel> anyone an idea how to debug firefox freezing on startup? 3.6 and 3.7 have been like  that for a while  for me, but now even 3.5 doesn't work anymore, and strace is full of:
<yofel> gettimeofday({1262373402, 225628}, NULL) = 0
<yofel> poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=31, events=POLLIN}, {fd=32, events=POLLIN}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN}], 9, 0) = 1 ([{fd=13, revents=POLLHUP}])
<yofel> gettimeofday({1262373402, 225965}, NULL) = 0
<yofel> read(3, 0xb767d058, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<penguin42> yofel: It'll be difficult, if you look in /proc/whatever/fd you'll be able to see what 3 is connected to
<penguin42> yofel: You could try an ltrace, but if I was to bet I'd say a plugin is most likely
<yofel> penguin42: that was an strace of firefox -safe-mode and even the safe mode config window is frozen
<yofel> more like: it seems to be stuck in a loop waiting for a window refresh
<penguin42> yofel: Make sure you're traceing all threads - but it'll be difficult to track down; I'd see if it opens any files just before it fails
<yofel> ok... I guess I'll inspect my 27MB strace output a bit more
<BUGabundo> yofel: $ firefox-3.X -g --safe-mode
<BUGabundo> where X is 5,6,7 :
<penguin42> yofel: You could try ltrace
<rr72> crimsun~ alsa-info errors out but dumps a file, ie i get not found when i try --help as a param
<crimsun> rr72: what command are you using, precisely?
<rr72> sh alsa-info.sh from ~
<BUGabundo> rr72: missed ./ ?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> bash
<BUGabundo> or perm?
<crimsun> it won't run under dash
<BUGabundo> ahh
<crimsun> and, what BUGabundo implied -- you need to provide the correct path to it
<BUGabundo> yofel: $ firefox-3.X -g --safe-mode did it help ?
<BUGabundo> rr72: ubuntu doesn't have . in PATH
<BUGabundo> unlike pretty much every other distro
<BUGabundo> no idea why
<BUGabundo> but its ok with me
<guntbert> BUGabundo: I don't know of any distro where the admin-user (=root) has . in their path - and since the first user is sort of such,...
<BUGabundo> guntbert: I could be wrong, but RH/FC, opensuse, gentoo ?
<rr72> crimsun~ would you like to see my alsa-info file?
<guntbert> BUGabundo: I definitely know about suse - but it is generally regarded as highly risky to have . in root's path
<BUGabundo> guntbert: I know... that's why I said I'm fine with it
<guntbert> BUGabundo: in my time I tested "a few" distros - but I don't remember finding . in root's path - that doesn't mean it is never set
<crimsun> rr72: I need the url
<rr72> http://pastebin.com/f3945630f
<crimsun> rr72: lines 402-403 of your paste
<alphaaquilae> hello, i want to establish a password that forbid other users of my computer to read my emails, the probleme with the master password is that any user can read the messages which are on my conputer, any idea?
<TeLe_ghost> ya, dont let them use it
<guntbert> alphaaquilae: you create a separate account for every use
<guntbert> *user
<rr72> crimsun~ i swera it was not mutied
<rr72> maybe an issue with my hotkeys. wow i feel so stupid, am sorry
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae: and if it is a temp user, use FUSA Guest Session
<alphaaquilae> it doesn't resolve the problem
<alphaaquilae> guntbert: any user can read the e mails that are in my hd
<alphaaquilae> BUGabundo: i need to keep the same session
<guntbert> alphaaquilae: you cannot keep the same session with different users
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae: you can have as many sessions open at once
<alphaaquilae> guntbert: i want to forbid other users who can use my laptop, my room mate for example to read my emails if i go to the toilette for 2 minutes :)
<guntbert> alphaaquilae: then lock your notebook when you leave it (lock screen)
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae: that's called LOCK SCREEN
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> I have mine set to 2 min
<alphaaquilae> BUGabundo: in the same way, i want to lock just thunderbird
<BUGabundo> cause at work, eveyone thinks they  are l33t hackers
<guntbert> BUGabundo: I have mine connected with blueproximity
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae: make/search for a plugin
<BUGabundo> guntbert: yeah that's col
<BUGabundo> *cool
<alphaaquilae> that's what i was looking for but in vain
<guntbert> alphaaquilae: click on the "lock" icon, select "lock screen" you can even assing a key sequence
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae: *make* a plugin
<alphaaquilae> guntbert: i don't want to lock the scree! but just thunderbird
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae: plus try #ubuntu-mozillateam
<alphaaquilae> BUGabundo: i'm afraid i can't
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae: screen lock is the best way
<BUGabundo> and create accounts for other users
<BUGabundo> its easy, and respects UNIX fundamental Stone:
<BUGabundo> KISS
<BUGabundo> !KISS
<guntbert> alphaaquilae: believe me - lock the screen
<BUGabundo> ignorant bot
<alphaaquilae> guntbert : now i can't
<guntbert> alphaaquilae: why not?
<alphaaquilae> guntbert: in the case that my room mate want to use my computer
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae:  create accounts for other users
<BUGabundo> why are you blocking in this ?
<BUGabundo> its SOOOOO easy
<BUGabundo> btw
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae: are you running lucid?
<guntbert> alphaaquilae: If you cannot tell him "no" - there is not much we can do - except you switch to "guest session" in that case
<alphaaquilae> BUGabundo: non kramic
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae: then please go to #ubuntu  :D
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> +1 is meant for support and discussion of devel versions of ubuntu .
<BUGabundo> thanks for choosing [air plane] company
<alphaaquilae> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ok ,sorry ^^
<bjsnider> #ubuntu, the noisiest channel on freenode, i'm guessing
<guntbert> bjsnider: depends on your interpretation for "noisy" :-)
<BUGabundo> I bet bjsnider never went to ##offtopic
<yofel> BUGabundo: back, do you know how to get a backtrace of all threads in gdb?
<BUGabundo> yofel: type bt
<yofel> that will give me a backtrace
<BUGabundo> anyone knows if wget can do parallel downloads, instead of serial?
<BUGabundo> yofel: wasn't that what you asked ?
<yofel> BUGabundo: yeah, but gdb tells me that several threads were launched, bt will give me the backtrace of one
<yofel> but I doubt that gdb will help me much here anyway
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> you want to run it in single thread
<BUGabundo> yofel: better ask micha in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<yofel> ok, I'll do that tomorrow when I have more time
<yofel> thanks
<BUGabundo> I just did
<BUGabundo> lets see if I get a reply
<BUGabundo> great... GPM broken again
<BUGabundo> there I go running it in debug mode again
<BUGabundo> jiza
<BUGabundo> Amaranth_: humm any hints on how can I fix my apps compiz expose plugin?
<BUGabundo> using it just blanks my screen :(
<BUGabundo> Amaranth_: sorry, not apps, desktop
<gnubie> interesting, installed nvidia's 195.30 driver and it works like a champ. For the moment that is ...
<gnubie> of course a reboot on an alpha is like a box of chocolates ...
<BUGabundo> lolol
<gnubie> I used that line on the Windows95 beta and the $MS monitors removed in about 2 mins.
<gnubie> hey, rebooted fine and the nvidia logo had a big red BETA notice
<gnubie> oops, have to reset visual effects to normal to get a decent title bar on a window
<BUGabundo> is there a plugin for Ch or FF to use Desktop CouchDB
<RAOF> I wouldn't think so, no.
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure chromium doesn't expose that depth of functionality to plugins, and I'm not sure that FF does, either.
<BUGabundo> don't be so sure ra
<BUGabundo> RAOF: (11:34:12 PM) seg|ars: BUGabundo: one of the guys at canonical made a firefox plugin called bindwood that uses desktop couchdb to sync bookmarks
<RAOF> Hm, cool.
<RAOF> But that's not actually what I'd want in my FF/couchdb integration; I'd want to sync the awesomebar, history and such.
<crimsun> heh. I keep no history, bookmarks, cache, cookies, etc.
<crimsun> I do wish I could more easily (and "securely") automate the deletion of ~/.macromedia/* , though.
<penguin42> crimsun: shmfs
<BUGabundo> RAOF: I want HISTORY only
<BUGabundo> for firefox + chromium
<BUGabundo> there's weave, buts its FF only
<BUGabundo> and very unstable
<BUGabundo> crimsun: +1 on flash :(
<BUGabundo> crimsun: so you use private browsing *all* the time?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: absolutely.
<BUGabundo> I would *DIE* without my history
<BUGabundo> its what keeps me sane
<BUGabundo> I HATE how Chromium history works
<crimsun> I thought I would do the same, but all my really important history is kept in Google Reader
<BUGabundo> for a company the makes the supposely best search engine
<BUGabundo> they suck at history search
<BUGabundo> FF Awesome bar is trully AWESOME
<BUGabundo> crimsun: you do know greader only store last 5k items and 1 yo , right?
<crimsun> I'm certain that I'm not using its functionality
<penguin42> crimsun: Reader is nice; although why it keeps recommending candian recipeezaa I don't know!
<crimsun> BUGabundo: for my daily RSS, that's more than sufficient
<BUGabundo> I can *never* find anything with GReader search
 * penguin42 finds the key bindings nice
<crimsun> I use zero inbox for everything
<BUGabundo> crimsun: anything usefull you share, I wanna read?
<crimsun> no idea
<BUGabundo> or you want to add mine ?
<BUGabundo> http://feeds.bugabundo.net/bugabundo-sharedfeed
<crimsun> if yours is shared I might have a look next year
<BUGabundo> there you go
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> well I have a comples yet smart meta-tag system
<BUGabundo> all my feeds are in one or more tags
<BUGabundo> and then I have 6 or 7 meta tags, to prioritize then
<BUGabundo> so I start the day by fab, grow from there
<BUGabundo> that assures me I always read what's more important to me
<BUGabundo> and low interess stuff gets its time, when I'm done with more pressing/interessing stuff
<crimsun> I just *had* to pick a frikkin toolkit to merge.
<crimsun> at this rate I'll be able to run piuparts on it in five hours.
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> when will those mergers be more automatic?
<crimsun> some of them are there-ish, see wiki/DistributedDevelopment
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-02
<BUGabundo> crimsun: whenever you can, pasteback your GReader shared
<BUGabundo> DOH
 * BUGabundo faceplams
<BUGabundo> I just replaced my /home/bugabundo/.ssh/id_rsa.pub key :((
<BUGabundo> can I generate it back from prib key ?
<RAOF> That's an interesting question...
<RAOF> I'm moderately sure that the answer is “no", and that generating a public key from a private key is essentially the same as generating a private key from a public key.
<BUGabundo> RAOF: no. pub key is only part of the priv key AFAIK
<RAOF> It's been some time since I did RSA-style public key encryption by hand, but IIRC the keys are pretty much symmetric: the public key can decrypt anything encrypted with the private key, the private key can encrypt anything encrypted with the public key.
<hggdh> BUGabundo: probably not. Better stating, probabilistic not.
<hggdh> two primes are chosen, with a specific relation between them. You would have to find the missing prime...
<pasjr> I need help with grub
<pasjr> Grub in Lucid
<gr4p3s> you should probably state your problem... these guys aren't mind readers
<pasjr> sorry I have a problem the grub menu is showing up I would like to hide it.  Did not have this problem on install
<BUGabundo> pasjr: grub2 is hidden by default
<BUGabundo> unless you mess with /etc/defaults/grub
<pasjr> for some reason it has shown up
<pasjr> I can not find how to hide it again
<pasjr> I have yet to play with Grub in Lucid, I really like the way it was
<bjsnider> i am a mind reader
<bjsnider> i'm just not very good at it
<pasjr> The problem just started after the last set of updates, Grub menu list starts on boot up, I liked it better when it was hidden
<pasjr> I have no clue in lucid how to hide the grub menu again
<pasjr> ok if any one finds an answer please e-mail me at PASJR@Micro2GB.com
<billybigrigger> pasjr, BUGabundo gave you the answer
<pasjr> not the answer to rehide ok well good night
<BUGabundo> ohh but I know the answer
<BUGabundo> but I'm not emailing him
<BUGabundo> DUDE is a moron :D
<david> Totally, huge moron
<BUGabundo> he has now multiple stanzas
<BUGabundo> of course grub is showing up
<Guest80414> unbelievable
<BUGabundo> allowing him to choose
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> why did he go way while I tested it ?
<BUGabundo> bahh
<BUGabundo> I really dislike doing user support
<BUGabundo> they are always so impacient :(
<Guest80414> Hmm, maybe it is you who is impatient
 * BUGabundo goes back to hacking android SSH
<Guest80414> You know what they say ? If everyone around you is impatient, maybe it's you who is impatient :P
<BUGabundo> ohh that is true... I don't like waiting
<Guest80414> me neither
<Guest80414> I worked on a tech support call centre for 4.5 months, I was going crazy at the end
<BUGabundo> but I don't like to make anyone to wait on me either
<BUGabundo> I know the feeling
<BUGabundo> I have several friends that work like that
<Guest80414> It was bad cause it was always the same problem.
<BUGabundo> I do work as a sysadmin / webadmin in a support role
<BUGabundo> Guest80414: ehehe
<BUGabundo> can't you put a nicer nick Guest80414?
<Guest80414> I am mostly a PHP programmer with some support, fortunately I don't do first level any more :d
<Guest80414> I had David, but the chat nick thing renamed me :P
<Guest80414> and I am too lazy to set a new name cause in a month I am going to reinstall this 10.04 with Alpha 2 :d
<Guest80414> Hey, I have serious issue with the moving of the shutdown button from the system menu to the menu at the top right. I know that that will cause a support nightmare. I know when my Mum-in-law changes from 8.04 to 10.04, she is gonna call me "I can't turn my computer" or "I couldn't turn it off, so I unplugged it, now it won't boot!!"
<bjsnider> that's been changed for awhile now
<bjsnider> since jaunty i think
<Guest80414> yea, I remember. I stayed on Hardy cause of it :P
<bjsnider> and it was changed because it didn't make sense where it was
<Guest80414> I think it would be a very good idea to have a button in the system menu for the LTS that tells the user where it is now.
<Guest80414> I just think of the support nightmare of LTS users upgrading, it scares me :P
<ChogyDan> isnt it going to change again?  I heard there is going to be a social networking widget or something
<Guest80414> Or maybe an easy to read upgrade guide that displays when the user starts the computer that explains some of these changes
<bjsnider> the me menu
<Guest80414> btw, I really like the 10.04 Alpha, but I am going to continue to complain about the shutdown button until I know my mother-in-law won't call after the upgrade in April :D
<Guest80414> I can't wait till 10 second boot time, that's gonna be pretty awesome
<bjsnider> it will be for people who stop and start it a lot
<bjsnider> not for those who run their systems for weeks continuously
<Guest80414> Yes, well for my laptop it's gonna be great
<Guest80414> hey, when my computer resumes from suspend, it takes up to 10 seconds for the mouse and keyboard to respond
<bjsnider> exactly, laptop/netbook users
<Guest80414> how do I find out if it's a ubuntu bug or a hardware bug ?
<bjsnider> sine when has suspend/resume ever worked on linux
<Guest80414> It works well on my ibm t43  + Ubuntu 10.04, it just takes 10 seconds between when the screen comes on and when I can use the keyboard
<Guest80414> ok, guess your comment means that it'll never work, so I won't open a ticket :P
<bjsnider> i hear a lot of people complain about it all the time, so i suppose it isn't very good, but i don't use it so i can't say for sure
<BUGabundo> Guest80414: your resume works?
<BUGabundo> lucky
<BUGabundo> mine fails on something, and does a regular boot :(
<BUGabundo> I guess its bitching at me, for I saying boot was faster then resume
<Guest80414> The resume works, it just freezes the mouse for 5-10 seconds
<Guest80414> But, yes. It works :)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, maybe it only fails for blob users
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> some KMS issue
<Guest80414> I don't know what KMS is
<bjsnider> does it use kms for that?
<bjsnider> i didn't know that
<bjsnider> makes sense i suppose
<bjsnider> but it's safe to say there will never be a proprietary kms driver
<Guest80414> What's KMS ?
<billybigrigger> kernel mode setting
<billybigrigger> basically kms = pretty boot graphics
<billybigrigger> it's a bit more complicated, but that's the jist of it
<Guest80414> NIce
<Guest80414> I remember when I was back on Gentoo I tried to get the splash going for boot, never got it working. But I did spend a week compiling stuff for it
<Guest80414> When I get an instant message with empathy, there is a cute notification box, but clicking it does not open empathy's windows.. Is this a feature or a bug ?
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> man you have been LONG gone
<BUGabundo> that's a 9.04 change
<BUGabundo> when we got notify osd
<bjsnider> this is what happens when you use hardy for two years
<BUGabundo> LOL
<bjsnider> i mean come on, be more bleeding edge will you please?
<Guest80414> I am an LTS user
<bjsnider> there's a new distro every six months
<Guest80414> I use to be bleeding edge, I used to run gentoo for pete's sake,
<BUGabundo> who's pete ? :p
<Guest80414> I had the unstable version, I was compiling my O/S about once a week. But I was bleeding edge, but I have come to appreciate stability. I got 8.04 on all my computers and servers :D
<bjsnider> i expected most lts users to be businesses or organizations, not individuals
<Guest80414> I use my computers for work, so I guess I am a hybrid user
<bjsnider> well, lucid is going to be one heck of a big change then
<Guest80414> actually I tried 8.10 alpha 2, and it worked very poorly with my computer, so I stayed on 8.04
<bjsnider> it would have been really funny if gnome-shell had been the default in ubuntu
<Guest80414> Apparently support for my video card was dropped in 8.10
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: as was  the change to 8.04
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i can't remember that far back
<BUGabundo> from 6.06.3
<Guest80414> actually I have 2 servers running 7.04, I gotta upgrade them.
<bjsnider> breezy?
<Guest80414> I am waiting for 10.04 this summer than I migrate all my servers
<BUGabundo> dude that's EOL
<bjsnider> i don't believe that
<Guest80414> no that was EOL last year
<Guest80414> this year it's aincient history ;)
<BUGabundo> ahahaahaha
<Guest80414> the guy who was responsable for the servers before I got here was not very good
<BUGabundo> well I have servers running hpux 11 (circa 1994)
<bjsnider> are you plainning on switching to ext4?
<Guest80414> he had a PRI in a gentoo machine that had no updates installed for like 2.5 years and several utilities had broken libraries and wouldn't run
<BUGabundo> why would he?
<BUGabundo> ext4 is "edgy"
<bjsnider> it's faster and has quicker fsck
<Guest80414> I liked reisferfs better than ext3/4, unfortunately the guy who wrote it turned out to be a killer :(
<bjsnider> he doesn't have the keep the system down an hour to do a fsck
<Guest80414> I think I'll probably switch to ext4 with 10.04
<Guest80414> When did ext4 become the default FS in ubuntu ?
<BUGabundo> 9.10 I think
<BUGabundo> 9.04 was experimental
<Guest80414> oh, so it's still pretty new
<BUGabundo> needed kernel .30+ to fix most bugs
<Guest80414> ok
<BUGabundo> both ubuntu and FC bring it as default now
<BUGabundo> no, its not that new
<BUGabundo> been around for 2 years or so
<bjsnider> all 5 people using fedora had it a bit earlier than ubuntu offered it
<Guest80414> I know it's not *that* new, but a filesystem is a pretty darned important piece of the system
<BUGabundo> but there where a couple of nasty bugs in kernel ,27 and 28
<BUGabundo> like the io truncate
<BUGabundo> and the most severe one, delete files over 1GB or very dispersed
<Guest80414> um.. delete files over 1gb. That sounds good
<Guest80414> my most important server has a 47 gig file on it
<BUGabundo> so ppl running 9.04 with .28 kernel are screwed if they try ext4
<BUGabundo> well if you have it, I don't think you are planning to delete it
<Guest80414> wait
<Guest80414> "and the most severe one, delete files over 1GB or very dispersed" => deleting files over 1gb is difficult or they just randomly delete ?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i think fixes were backported to the jaunty kernel, were they not?
<Guest80414> I notice that 10.04 contains thunderbird 2 and not thunderbird 3, I wonder why ?
<Guest80414> They included firefox 3 beta in the initial 8.04 release, I wonder why not for thunderbird
<RAOF> Because we don't use thunderbird by default.
<Guest80414> Ok
<Amaranth> Guest80414: Because Thunderbird 3 was just released and the mozilla guys are all on holiday?
<Guest80414> Hehehehe, that's a good reason Amaranth
<Amaranth> RAOF: Not using it is actually a good reason to upgrade it
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I tried to install it
<BUGabundo> found a bug the moment I run account setup
<Amaranth> RAOF: If no one is caring for it particularly in Ubuntu the latest version is going to have the most fixes/support (unless it's a rewrite or something)
<BUGabundo> reported it upstream
<BUGabundo> they said to open a new one, I did, was closed with can't reproduce
<BUGabundo> I uninstaled it :D
<bjsnider> why are people still using mail clients...
<RAOF> Amaranth: Well, but it makes it less of a priority to pull what will be a supported release into Ubuntu before it's a real release.
<BUGabundo> back to kmail :DD
<RAOF> bjsnider: Because gmail sucks at mailing lists.
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: both Firefox and TB are officially supported by Ubuntu Mozilla Team
<bjsnider> does it really?
<Amaranth> gmail is awesome at mailing lists, what are you on about?
<BUGabundo> and backported too
<Guest80414> any reason why you guys use firefox, over gnome's browser, but you use evolution not thunderbird ?
<bjsnider> i use chromium
<BUGabundo> chromium here
<bjsnider> or whatever it's called
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: but we do special things to firefox (so far as mozilla will let us) to make it work better with our desktop
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> its called ubufox
<RAOF> Guest80414: Because firefox is much better for many people than Epiphany, whereas thunderbird isn't significantly better than evolution (and doesn't cover as much functionality, and is worse integrated, and...)
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> and yes, gmail SUCKs a MLs
<Guest80414> ah ok.
<BUGabundo> ohhh he didn't... he used an "and ..."
 * BUGabundo ducks
<Guest80414> Hey, any of you people use Gentoo ?
<bjsnider> *deafening silence*
<Amaranth> stupid nautilus and it's stupid DnD grab
<Amaranth> luckily it was just a pointer grab so I could still vt switch and kill it from a tty
<RAOF> My main interaction with Gentoo is them failing at Mono packaging causing people to file incorrect bugs on Do.
<Guest80414> anyway, I mention it cause one of the options that they have over in the Gentoo camp is you set all the options such as mysql support and stuff. So if you install PHP, mysql support is added, you install postfix mysql support is added.
<BUGabundo> RAOF: the WARNING at the bug page isn't large enough
<bjsnider> RAOF, you're kidding me. they failed to properly package mono?
<BUGabundo> put some pink flashing letters too
<BUGabundo> do bugs |= do-plugins
<Amaranth> RAOF, BUGabundo: How does gmail suck at mailing lists? It has automated filters for stuffing them in labels, conversation view, and reply to all by default (it's an option, look it up)
<Guest80414> If you ignore the hours of compiling, it was a really handy option. It'd be fun to have something like that for ubuntu, I could say this machine uses "postgres" and any time I install a software that has a postgres plugin, aptitude would propose the plugin
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: no proper thread, can't break threads, stimulates users to user the bottom reply, instead of replying to the proper person...
<RAOF> Amaranth: I like the conversation view, but it breaks threading, and I like threading.
<BUGabundo> RAOF: I LOVE THREADING
<Amaranth> threads get far too nested and I lose track of what is going on anyway
<BUGabundo> heck I filed 6 separete bugs to kmail
<RAOF> Amaranth: Also, I don't like the way it handles quotes.
<Amaranth> the autohide bit?
<BUGabundo> when they migrated to 4.x all on threadign accoung
<BUGabundo> RAOF: ehe android gmail app is worth
<BUGabundo> you can't fw it, you can't inline comment, or bottom posting
<BUGabundo> it makes me MADDDDDDDDD
<BUGabundo> ohh Amaranth join one more: TOP POSTING
<BUGabundo> although bettergmail addon makes it do bottom posting
<Amaranth> ok so it sucks that stupid people use it and don't move the cursor :P
<BUGabundo> ahhh no digitally SIGNed emails or gpg check
<Amaranth> that's going to be true of all web-based email but that's what firegpg is for
<bjsnider> isn't firegpg broken with gmail?
<Guest80414> I think I am going to try to raise elephants with my ubuntu 10.04 alpha 1
<Amaranth> it was right after gmail changed but it worked last time I cared to try it
<david> The elephants have risen
 * Guest52648 was once know as Guest80414
<Guest52648> known*
<Guest52648> Raising elephants works well with 10.04
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> that was fast
<Guest52648> Yes, Ubuntu 10.04 boots really fast
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> the fact you got kicked by nickserv
<Guest52648> oh yea
<Guest52648> that's fun
<BUGabundo> well its late
<BUGabundo> I went to bed late last night too
<Guest52648> Late ?
<BUGabundo> can't even read my screen anymore
<Guest52648> It's only 9:45
<BUGabundo> 2am Guest52648
<BUGabundo> almos 3am
<BUGabundo> 20100102 :D
<Guest52648> Where are you guys ?
<BUGabundo> its a palindrome!
<BUGabundo> Portugal
<BUGabundo> GMT TZ
<Guest52648> hehehe
<Guest52648> I am in GMT-5:00 I think
<BUGabundo> you are worse then me
<BUGabundo> you don't even know where you are
<BUGabundo> ahah
<Guest52648> wait
<Guest52648> no
<Guest52648> EST :P
<BUGabundo> well I'm gone
<Guest52648> How do I change my username in xirc
<BUGabundo> see you tomorrow
<BUGabundo> Guest52648: same as in all
<BUGabundo> with /nick
<dlublink> There we go
<dlublink> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~dlublink
<yofel> hm, bed, good idea...
<dlublink> Good night everyone
<bjsnider> yofel, new 195 blob. let me know at some point if it doesn't work
<yofel> bjsnider: will do
<karma_police> anyone know if 10.4 is going to have a better flash alternative?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, in Karmic if the wifi is disconnected the new notification system shows it as disconnect, all fine but if it connects it takes a while for the new notification to show up because the ither one is still up, will this be fixed in lucid
<jamieleshaw> other*
<Some_Person> Has anyone built a transmission beta 3 package?
<bjsnider> there would have to be a compelling reasons to do so
<Some_Person> crashing?
<Some_Person> someone already reported it as a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/502197
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 502197 in transmission "Lucid's Transmission beta is outdated -- latest version is 1.80 beta 3 (dup-of: 496503)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 496503 in transmission "Update transmission to 1.80b3" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<bjsnider> they'll get around to it. no rush
<Hew> The bash process is currently running at 100% cpu. Is there any way to find out what is causing this?
<umask001> Hew: you could use strace -p <pid> to watch what the process is doing.  It may or may not give you something useful
<Hew> umask001, thanks for that, unfortunately there's no output though. I'll keep watching it.
<Hew> umask001, actually it looks like it's produced 19 lines of this: --- SIGQUIT (Quit) @ 0 (0) --- . Any idea what that is?
<Hew> the 100% cpu usage just stopped, here is the output from strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/350316/ , should I file a bug about this, and if so what should I file it against?
<fractalis> r600_dri.so does not seem to be included in the libgl1-mesa-dri package in Karmic. Will ATI r600 be supported in Lucid?
<om26er> i think it should be as the kernel in lucid will have KMS for ati..
<fractalis> That was the impression I was getting, wanted to make sure. Figure I'd upgrade to the 10.04 alpha and give it a shot.
<fractalis> Thanks om26er
<om26er> fractalis, or don't upgrade and try the live cd to check?
<fractalis> That probably would have been the smart thing to do, but if worse comes to worse I'll just re-install Karmic. Not too concerned about losing anything as its still a fresh install.
<umask001> Hew: the paste doesn't look particularly revealing.  Did you do anything random like insert a usb drive, or could it be a daily cron job gone wrong?  If you're still looking into it, check "dmesg | tail" to see if the kernel was doing anything weird
<Hew> nothing in dmesg since boot
<Hew> I didn't insert a USB drive. I was just doing normal desktop activities like switching between windows.
<umask001> Hew: no idea what you could file it against then.  I'd say ignore it unless it happens again :)
<Hew> ok, thanks for your help umask001
<floating> trying to install lubuntu lucid alpha1. first on cd-rom, getting bunch of IO-errors and eventually kernel panic. After this I tried to use unetbootin to install it from hard disk. when I boot this entry and after loading something, I get kernel panic. Now somethingl ike this occurs before the kernel påanic on hd install: W: skipping nonexistent file /cdrom/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages
<floating> also W: skipping.. lucid/restricted/binary-i386..packages
<floating> "alot of entries were discarded, something may be wrong"
<om26er> floating, unetbootin did not work for lubuntu for me either. i used usb-creator and it worked fine
<floating> scanning disk for indexes, found 2 packages, and then that happens
<om26er> !md5 | floating
<ubottu> floating: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<floating> how do I know what is the correct hash value for this iso
<floating> i checked the isos hash, but in the iso, I find readme txt that has a hash for individual files
<floating> and where i downloaded this iso, there was no md5sum file provided, well I didn't check the root
<floating> dir
<floating> http://arebentisch.wordpress.com/2010/01/01/lubuntu-lucid-alpha1-preview-release/
<om26er> floating, i got an email from the mailing list for that matter
<om26er> floating, seems to me that there is no md5 hash for that image
<om26er> floating, try downloading again or try virual machine first to see if it boots?
<floating> i just found it here http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/md5sum.txt
<om26er> floating, sure
<floating> the hashes match
<floating> or a hash.
<om26er> floating, try the same image in virtualbox first
<floating> it is p2 400mhz, and I don't know if it is any use to try it on this different pc
<om26er> floating, does it boot from usb?
<floating> the bios boot order selector doesn't have usb option at all
<floating> cd-rom c, a, f ,d.. maybe it is too old :I I don't know if there is a newer bios available for that
<om26er> floating, i have only tried usb boot for this image so who knows if it works from cd or not ..
<floating> is it possible to install this lubuntu by installing a CLI and then installing the package lubuntu-desktop, like few months ago i could do that
<om26er> floating, don't know that either
<om26er> floating, this is just an alpha image still way to go
<Hew> does anyone know why mumble 1.2.0-1 is taking so long to sync?
<Hew> !info mumble lucid
<ubottu> mumble (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0~beta1-1build1 (lucid), package size 1837 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
 * penguin42 yawns
 * \vish yawns too
<\vish> damn those are contagious even over irc ;)
<penguin42> nod
<david__> I didn't yaw
<david__> yawn
<david__> I was just vacinnated against yawning
 * david__ just woke up after 11 hours of sleep, great vaccine against yawning
<alkisg> Is there any place with changelogs for the daily-build CDs? E.g. "autologon not working => fixed" ?
<floating> grrh. trying the ubuntu lucid iso boot from hard disk with unetboot, choose command-line install, then comes the language select screen, but it freezes
<om26er_> floating: first lubuntu and now ubuntu .. both with a problem
<om26er_> ?
<floating> different problem now
<floating> i'm gonna try ubuntu 9.10 cli install next, then upgrade if it works
<om26er_> ok
<alkisg> floating: why unetbootin? You don't have a dvd drive?
<penguin42> ever hit a bug that's simultaneously annoying and useful?
<floating> i have a cd drive, tried the lubuntu lucid with that too which gave input output errors. I could try this too with cd but I don't know, just have cd-r not rw, and actually only 2 r's left
<floating> most likely wouldnt work anyway
<alkisg> (just curious) and why did you try with 10.04 instead of the stable 9.10?
<floating> p2 400mhz where i want to try out the lubuntu, which has no version for 9.10
<alkisg> I meant that: "(05:13:06 μμ) floating: grrh. trying the ubuntu lucid iso"
<floating> yeah, i just use that to install the cli, where upon i plan to install the lubuntu
<om26er_> can i install ubuntu on btrfs by some way?
<Crashbit> uh oh! rhythmbox don't show notify icon
<floating> got bypass the problem i had by choosing the expert command-line install. now as i go through these steps iencounter this: download installer components: i choose here http and proxy and so on, but then "no kernel modules were found, ...possible due to mismatch with kernel version u have and available in archive.then it says that the install will probably fail if i continue without
<Crashbit> and when i start rhythmbox minimized, i can not use
<bjsnider> do people still use rhythmbox?
<om26er_> yes
<bjsnider> crikey
<om26er_> Crashbit: rhythmbox is shown in the indicator-applet
<om26er_> (indicator-application)
<Crashbit> om26er_: not in my computer, rhythmbox does not display anywhere
<Crashbit> bjsnider: witch do you use ?
<bjsnider> no, i don't use witches
<om26er_> well wel
<om26er_> Crashbit: rhythmbox is there without an appropriate icon
<om26er_> why was rhythmbox not replaced with banshee?
<om26er_> there was an ongoing talk at mailing list then poof
<bjsnider> good question
<bjsnider> i thoguth it was going to be
<bjsnider> it is certainly inevitable
<om26er_> and now they are gonna implement music store in rhythmbox so we are really stuck with it even after lucid i think
<bjsnider> well, no one is putting a gun to your head forcing you to use it
 * om26er_ uses what comes out of box
<om26er_> (even empathy)
<bjsnider> that's your own fault
<bjsnider> you've placed that limit on yourself, no one else has
<om26er_> when i said "we" i spoke for so many people who hate rhythmbox
<om26er> like one software management solution(software center) ubuntu should also aim for one media player for both videos and audios
<penguin42> om26er: I don't think so, I use audio and video in very different ways
<penguin42> om26er: With audio most of the time it's something going in the background without much interaction; on the PC for video I select each things I want to watch, I don't have the PC choose what to watch - now that might change, but certainly the thing I find important on an audio player is for it to do a good random
<bjsnider> banshee could do video/audio well if gstreamer was significantly improved
<om26er> netbook launcher is giving segfault and this bug is a month old with 'critical' mark and still not fixed
<Crashbit> mm
<Crashbit> rhythmbox reproduce correctly http://crashbit.homelinux.com:8000/playlist.ogg , but banshee stops after every song
<Crashbit> s/reproduce/play
<\vish> om26er: banshee didnt roll out a release in time for karmic and it supposedly has some a11y issues
<\vish> which would only be addressed by Lucid+1 or +2
<om26er> ok
<om26er> Crashbit: if you add indicator-applet before starting rhythmbox then is there any icon for it?
<om26er> is there any possibility that default fonts might change to something else in lucid?
<\vish> iirc there was a session related to default fonts in the UDS
<om26er_> can any suggest a way to install ubuntu on a btrfs ?
 * om26er_ got DC
<om26er_> which kernel version lucid is using at the moment? 2.6.32.x ?
<SwedeMike> om26er_: I've never been able to get an answer from anyone as to how the ubuntu kernel relates to the stable rebuilds, if you find out, please share.
<penguin42> om26er: Seems to be a 2.6.32
<om26er_> ok
<bjsnider> !find linux-image lucid
<bjsnider> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> Found: linux-image, linux-image-2.6.32-300-ec2, linux-image-2.6.32-7-virtual, linux-image-2.6.32-8-386, linux-image-2.6.32-8-generic (and 14 others)
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.9.9 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
 * penguin42 is actually running a hand built 2.6.33rc2
<bjsnider> .32.9
<bjsnider> penguin42, well roll me up a kernel too, will you please?
<penguin42> bjsnider: Do it yourself!
<bjsnider> penguin42, that is an interesting point
<penguin42> annoyingly Lucid seems to require initramfs for plymouth
<om26er_> why is plymouth still not uploaded to lucid by default?
<om26er> is it because it adds to the boot time?
<penguin42> are you sure it isn't? When I ran without an initramfs mountall complained it couldn't speak to plymouth
<crimsun> om26er: what? It's certainly in Lucid.
<om26er> crimsun: you have to install it yourself..
<crimsun> it may not work for your hardware, it may not be enabled, etc.
<penguin42> crimsun: Why would plymouth be hw dependent?
<crimsun> om26er: messing with boot isn't for the faint of heart. Scott has an uneviable task.
<om26er> KMS
<crimsun> penguin42: what om26er said
<penguin42> it rquires KMS?
<om26er> yes
 * penguin42 has thought it would just use VESA stuff for boot things
 * om26er think plymouth won't work for some people in lucid at all
<om26er> my brother use fedora and when he install the properietry nvidia driver plymouth don't work
<penguin42> om26er: It's been used in Fedora for a while
<crimsun> the proprietary NVidia driver doesn't use KMS
<om26er> so same case with ubuntu then?
<crimsun> you'll need to look to nouveau
<penguin42> still, as I say why doesn't it just fall back to VESA - why do you need KMS?
<om26er> nouveau don't work with compiz stuff so..
<om26er> penguin42: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/plymouth
<om26er> scott james remnant reply real quick
<bjsnider> om26er, the nvidia blob does not provide a kms driver and will not ever be providing one probably
<bjsnider> but in plymouth a failsafe driver is supplied if no kms driver is present
<om26er> lets hope for nouveau to get better (as it is getting better)
<bjsnider> so it doesn't stop the boot process
<alkisg> Is nouveuau in the kernel tree now? Or it still needs dkms?
<penguin42> with nouveu can you run with nouveau up until the point you load the nvidia driver?
<penguin42> alkisg: It's just got forcibly pushed in
<alkisg> Nice!
<alkisg> Is it used right now in Lucid? Or it'll be included at a later alpha/beta?
<bjsnider> penguin42, no, they are mutually exclusive
<om26er> alkisg: it will be used in lucid
<bjsnider> linus bullied nouveau into the .33 kernel
<alkisg> Ah, /me downloads it... ;)
<joaopinto> bjsnider, doesn't plymouth just uses text mode when KMS is not available ?
<joaopinto> text mode is not a failsafe driver :)
<bjsnider> joaopinto, i don't recall exactly. i asked the question in here and somebody responded.. the point is it doesn't stop the boot process
<joaopinto> bjsnider, but you still don't get the advantage of using a graphical boot, which would be the point of using VESA :)
<joaopinto> for a lot of people it will be a choice between a graphical boot and 3D support
<penguin42> if you've switched mode using VESA during boot why can't you go 3D later?
<joaopinto> penguin42, I am talking about the current status
<joaopinto> which is, KMS or text
<bjsnider> i don't really care, to be honest. i have no dog in that race. if boot time is 10 seconds it doesn't matter a hill of beans
<penguin42> bjsnider: Same here, Radeon works good for me -and to be honest I think my machine is already at 10s
<penguin42> (my old machine is ages from it, but my new machine is great)
<joaopinto> BIOS+10s of running text looks ugly
<penguin42> true; I should turn the splash back on in this, I've got it off at the moment
<penguin42> it's just a shame you don't see that row of adorable boot penguins any more
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ping
<BUGabundo> crimsun: i'm on a friend laptop
<BUGabundo> and his virtual Vista machine as very choppy sound
<BUGabundo> crimsun: i'm installing ~ubuntu-audio-dev PPA to see if it helps
<BUGabundo> its a HP dv9870
<BUGabundo> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<BUGabundo> well, rebooting and test PPA
<floating> few questiosn about partitions and ubuntu
<floating> i have a ntfs windows partition in begin of hard disk. then I formatted 1,1gb of ext4 after this where i installed ubuntu 9.10.. now i tried to do dist-upgrade, but there is 27mb of too little space, and apt-get clean doesn't clean me that space. i have only installed ubuntu 9.10 CLI install but still
<floating> then there is 350mb swap after this
<floating> after that is 2gb ntfs partition
<floating> can i  go to windows side for example and make the windows C: a little shorter, and so extend this ext4 that is after it from windows side
<floating> or is the starting blocks and what not hardcoded or whatever, so that if it starts from a wrong place, it messes things up ?
<guntbert> floating: nothing indicates you have a special lucid problem - so you will get better help in #ubuntu
<floating> sure, ts so  floody, and i wanted to write so much, but I'll go there then
<guntbert> !enter | floating:
<ubottu> floating:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> floating: thats for #ubuntu too :)
<floating> sorry. well my first line was so long that I wanted to press enter, because my irc client doesn't indicate how much i can write in one entry
<guntbert> floating: its no problem in aquiet channel :) I wanted to give you a warning
<TeLe_ghost> would anyone describe lucid as good to test on?
<TeLe_ghost> as opposed to debian experimental
<Tscheesy> TeLe_ghost: ist alpha-sw - so you have to be able to help yourself
<guntbert> TeLe_ghost: in a VM - always - in a production system - no
<TeLe_ghost> yes i expect things to go wrong...
<TeLe_ghost> i more worried about experimental filesystem changes
<Tscheesy> no existing fs is goinig to be changed
<TeLe_ghost> would it be ok to use lucid repos on 9.10?
<pasjr> How do I use my Ralink 2870 usb with 10.04, it sees my router but fails to connect
<guntbert> TeLe_ghost: unlikely
<TeLe_ghost> ok well i might just wake 2 weeks for the 2nd build
<woo> I've found a hilarious bug, but I'm not sure how to collect information for reporting it
<woo> namely, my mouse is controlled by the gravity sensor in my laptop
<woo> so to move it, I have to tilt my laptop lol
<penguin42> oh that is kind of funny
<yofel> wtf?
<woo> anyone have any ideas?
<penguin42> woo: It sounds like your accelerometer is showing up as an input device and the X server is seeing that input device just like any other
<woo> I'm running a macbook, and I tried modprobe -r appletouch
<woo> (appletouch is the touchpad driver)
<woo> that segfaulted
<penguin42> oh very odd for a macbook, they're hardly uncommon
<penguin42> woo: I'd submit a bug against the xserver including a copy of v/ar/log/xorg0.log and dmesg
<woo> it's running a vanilla liveCD at that
<woo> ok thanks - I wasn't sure which logs were accessible
<woo> (by which, I mean applicable)
<penguin42> they should show what's getting used as input devices and why
<woo> my touchpad can move the mouse, but once the accelerometer detects anything, it moves it to a specific location on the screen - so the only reliable way of moving the mouse is to tilt the laptop
<woo> it's actually quite amusing to use :D
<penguin42> like a marble maze
<hyperstream> henrycoule, you can see the link to Lucid in the topic yes?
<henrycoule> errrm......
<henrycoule> where
<henrycoule> at the top?
<hyperstream> henrycoule, lol, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha1
<hyperstream> runs pretty smooth here, few issues comming out of suspended mode, have to reboot. not sure why.
<henrycoule> lol on the page now
<henrycoule> i guess i hv to download it but i dont know why karmic wont work for me
<henrycoule> it actually works by my screen goes blank after the first screen
<DanaG1> dang, I wish ubuntu had a remote-assistance thing -- even if not integrated into chat, it would be nice.
<hyperstream> henrycoule, i spent hours trying to get karmic working, gave up all hope and had a shot at Lucid and worked perfectly(i was getting a black screen after the boot menu, i could hear it boot up into the desktop(sound)) but full black :) couldnt access any consoles or anything
<penguin42> DanaG1: Well there is remote desktop
<henrycoule> wow u had my issues right hyper
<henrycoule> is Lucid same flavour as Karmic?
<henrycoule> cos i hv gotten used to the environment and commands
<hyperstream> henrycoule, yeah something with the kernel i think.
 * penguin42 licks Lucid - hmm definitely orange
<hyperstream> henrycoule, lol yes its very similar as in enviro/command(s) wise
<hyperstream> its ubuntu..
<hyperstream> just the next one comming out after karmic.
<henrycoule> lol.... we are linux newbies u know!
<henrycoule> we keep using it and going off to windows back and forth
<hyperstream> Anyhow, how do i go about encrypting a Directory?
<hyperstream> henrycoule, what does windows have that ubuntu does not ?
<henrycoule> Hyper windows is rubbish u know
<henrycoule> why do u think i am here trying to get my ubuntu back?
<hyperstream> ...
<henrycoule> Ubuntu on my formal laptop i culd just use my tools to get into a wireless network and am kewl
<henrycoule> on windows i used Dreamweaver and Photoshop alot
<henrycoule> if only i could get those on linux - ubuntu
<henrycoule> i will never login to windows again
<henrycoule> but i  dont get them
<hyperstream> err, Dreamweaver .... use something like Geany on ubuntu. DreamWeaver is horrid. You can install Dreamweaver CS4 is you look around enough, got it on my main box. i have no use for it. html/css is very easy.
<hyperstream> henrycoule, Photoshop --- use gimp on linux. You can installed fireworks however with PlayonLinux.
<henrycoule> i tried gimp but PS rock with features gimp doesnt hv
<henrycoule> did u say u install DW on your linux box?
<henrycoule> i tried installing it using WINE but it didnt work out
<hyperstream> Yes, google, its rubbish, there is no need for Dreamweaver period. just slows you down. Dont use tables for layouts!
<henrycoule> naaaa I code in CSS only
<hyperstream> i installed with WINE, worked fine. latest version.
<henrycoule> i moved from tables to CSS as in layout and everything
<henrycoule> hmmm.....
<hyperstream> lies. you need to have HTML markup in conjunction with CSS.
<henrycoule> WINE never worked for me I dunno y
<henrycoule> or it was this Karmic!
<hyperstream> you didnt do it right.
<hyperstream> my main box with dreamweaver, has karmic installed.
<henrycoule> maybe the drivers
<hyperstream> drivers for what?! windows emulation. LOL
<henrycoule> yup but it complained abt certain drivers and crashes
<henrycoule> i pasted the errors on their page
<henrycoule> how do i get this Lucid?
<henrycoule> what I am seeing is Alpha
<penguin42> henrycoule: It's possibly a good idea to file (separate) bug reports against gimp for features it is missing that you need
<yofel> that reminds me, I actually have a win7 installation that I almost never use with dual boot with lucid, now... every time I boot win7 grub2 is broken and I need to boot a live disk and reinstall it over chroot, ever heard of that?
<guntbert> henrycoule: of course it is alpha - but you can test with a live CD if maybe your graphics issues will be solved
<hyperstream> henrycoule,  your kidding me right. i gave you a link from the TOPIC of this channel, LOOK AT THE PAGE, and open your eye's and read. it tells you where to download it.
<hyperstream> dont be lazy.
<henrycoule> lol
<henrycoule> not that it is my silly internet that I am scared of
<henrycoule> hell slow
<hyperstream> yofel, that is strange. Mine works fine, i have accessed my windows 7 for a few weeks now.
<yofel> hyperstream: yeah, I think I'll try tomorrow and see if windows somehow modifies the MBR, but I'm confused too
<hyperstream> henrycoule, as for your 'cracking' wireless networks, use Backtrack 4 - LiveCD> good for the war drive.
<henrycoule> it shdnt if u did it right
<henrycoule> BackTrack?
<hyperstream> yofel, yeah mine doesnt, but im using a legit one that came with my lappy a few weeks before xmas
<henrycoule> was grub the main loader?
<henrycoule> it didnt take me a while to dual boot with ubuntu
<henrycoule> win7 installed first
<henrycoule> and i just install ubuntu and made GRUB the loader
<henrycoule> done!
<henrycoule> no issues
<yofel> yeah, I have 2 notebooks with ubuntu only, work great, and only my desktop with win7/lucid boot is somwhat broken
<yofel> the odd thing is karmic + vista worked fine
<yofel> so I'm not sure if it's the partinioning, windows or whatever that's stupid here
<yofel> *partitioning
<henrycoule> they were both on a different partitions right?
<yofel> yep, no wubi or something like that
<yofel> maybe I'll install grub to the linux partition and use the windows bootloader to chainload
<yofel> *grub-legacy
<henrycoule> win7 was installed first and u later installl ubuntu and u made GRUB to load win7?
<henrycoule> like did u install GRUB to partition 0 i mean the boot partition?
<penguin42> yofel: When you say everytime you boot win-7 grub is broken, you mean when you try to boot Ubuntu afterwards?
<yofel> penguin42: what happens is: {bios screen; 'GRUB loading'; system reset}*
<yofel> funny to watch
<penguin42> yofel: Curious, which partition is the grub installed upon? What is the partition layout?
<yofel> hm... not sure anymore that I remember it right, lemme check
<yofel> ok: grub2 installed to sda MBR, sda1: win7 boot partition sda2: win7 system sda3: lucid root
<penguin42> yofel: And the rest of grub is in the lucid root?
<yofel> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> yofel: I'd do an fdisk -l, boot into win7, then boot using a rescue disk and do the fdisk -l   and see if anything changed
<guntbert> yofel: don't forget sudo fdisk -l :-)
<yofel> hm, good idea, will do that tomorrow if I get some time ;)
<yofel> guntbert: haha, don't worry :P
<guntbert> yofel: ;-)
<henrycoule>    
<henrycoule> Hyperstream can i install backtrack on Lucid?
<yofel> henrycoule: instead of typing the whole nickname here on irc you can use tab-completion, like write hy<tab> to try it ;)
<henrycoule> ah! thanks am learning quickly
<henrycoule> hype
<henrycoule> great!
<henrycoule> Thats time saving! whew!
<yofel> and you don't have to worry that you write a name wrong. you might sometimes ping the wrong  person though *g*
<henrycoule> yofel: i see
<henrycoule> aint i doing well so quickly ;)
<henrycoule> how do u know i was typying the names in full?
<Ian_Corne> because of the capital
<yofel> henrycoule: you wrote the leading H in upper case :P
<hyperstream> henrycoule, its a live cd, you can install it or just use it as a live cd- #remote-exploit is the channel for backtrack
<henrycoule> hype kewl thanks
<henrycoule> do u see that?
<henrycoule> yofel:  i got it man :P
<yofel> henrycoule: note: you just wrote 'hype' right now, notice that there is someone called hype_ in this channel, this confuses the tab-complete
<henrycoule> yofel: ah I see i get it now
<yofel> in some client you need to write a bit more of the name in this case, or sometimes press <tab> multiple times
<yofel> *clients
<henrycoule> oh ok i see it
<henrycoule> i have to write a lil more of the nick name
<hyperstream> henrycoule, you can just keep hitting tab to surf through names
<henrycoule> like when i type part of the nick?
<hyperstream> henrycoule, yes
<hyperstream> type: hy, and hit tab, then it'll select hype_ then hit tab a second time and it'll change to hyperstream
<henrycoule> it doesnt
<henrycoule> it keeps printing hype_ hyperstream  in the chat window
<hyperstream> henrycoule, different irc client
<yofel> henrycoule: lemme guess, you use xchat
<yofel> hyperstream: quassel works like that and some other too, but not all
<henrycoule> nope using Pidgin
<hyperstream> yofel, yeah my bad :)
<henrycoule> time
<henrycoule> test test
<TeLe> !grub 2
<TeLe> !grub-pc
<TeLe> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hyperstream> just did a update (132mb's of packages) now my sound doesnt function. ;/
<henrycoule> hyperstream: how can this be?
<hyperstream> anyone got any idea's ?
<yofel> sure that nothing got muted somehow?
<yofel> pulse has a lot mute switches
<hyperstream> yofel,  just tripple checked, up top right/sound gui, laptop 'fn' buttons
<hyperstream> everything is up max
<yofel> odd
<hyperstream> tried multiple output options
<hyperstream> let me pastebin this strange stuff in dmesg
<hyperstream> http://pastebin.com/m46909b6e
<henrycoule> hyperstream:  against the odd just do another reboot and see
<hyperstream> yofel, can you make any sense of that pastebin ?
<yofel> mom
<hyperstream> yofel, seems its selecting DE as my country ? sound be AU
<yofel> nope, I don't know much about sound driver issues
<yofel> crimsun: still here?
<hyperstream> let me reboot into my previous kernel
<yofel> then again, that pastebin seems to be about wireless
 * yofel is tired...
<hyperstream> henrycoule, good tip, rebooted into previous kernel, sound worked, so i continued to boot into the new kernel, working also.
<yofel> yay, fix by reboot...
<hyperstream> quite wierd
<henrycoule> hyperstream:  enjoy!
<henrycoule> where is everybody?
<bjsnider> hitting the bottle
 * penguin42 watching a video
 * yofel too
<henrycoule> lol
<henrycoule> well i am gonna hit the bed
<henrycoule> see you again yofel and hyperstream been good chatting y'all
<yofel> good night
<hyperstream> night mate
<henrycoule> hopefully i shd be back with LUCID on this lappi else I will hit my head against the wall and probably burn the sea n throw the ashes into space :D
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-03
<hyperstream> adduser: Could not find program named `ecryptfs-setup-private' in $PATH.
<hyperstream> what woudl be causing this?
<hyperstream> would*
<crimsun> do you have ecryptfs-utils installed?
<hyperstream> crimsun, i do now, thanks
<fractalis> Is there a mailing list or anything dedicated to Lucid? I upgraded last night and wanted to know a good place to send info if I encounter anything.
<crimsun> where "encounter anything" is really "I encountered a bug"? Use the bug tracker, please.
<bjsnider> does anybody have A) a bluray drive, B) a decent geforce 8 or later nvidia card, and C) a bluray movie?
<genii> bjsnider: I have an Aspire 8730, which has Matshita Bluray (BD-CMB UJ130AS), GeForce 9300M GS, and yeah some movies
<genii> I'm still currently using Windows to use em
<bjsnider> genii, ok
<bjsnider> i have packaged libbluray and i am preparing the mplayer patch
<bjsnider> the geforce 9300 uses purevideo generation 3, so you've got total vc1 decoding
<bjsnider> genii, would you prefer lucid or karmic?
<genii> bjsnider: I have 9.04 and 10.04 installs... so Lucid, preferably. Right now I'm on my 9.04 tho, the wifi manager in Lucid is acting up and my access point is too far away to wire it in
<bjsnider> copy that
<bjsnider> genii, bah, the build queue is putting things off too much
<genii> bjsnider: No worries. I'll be around
<MTecknology> so; are there any massive issues going on with +1?
<MTecknology> I think I found a bug upgrading to 10.04
<MTecknology> I didn't change these files at all http://paste.ubuntu.com/350663/
<MTecknology> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> Package chromium-browser does not exist in lucid
<MTecknology> I like chromium; I just wish it worked right...
<\vish> MTecknology: why dont you download the chrome package from google? it installs the google repo and gets updated too but it would be a bit older than chromium ;)
<MTecknology> \vish: I considered it. I'm not sure if that's what I want to do though..
<\vish> MTecknology: well , then the chromium ppa is the only other way :)
 * \vish was using the ppa , but the ppa stuff broke too often :/
<MTecknology> \vish: I'm using the ppa now. I just got a little confused when I moved to +1
<MTecknology> my pain killer is really kicking in
<tgpraveen> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 409 kB, installed size 5788 kB
<tgpraveen> !info poppler
<ubottu> Package poppler does not exist in lucid
<MTecknology> this kernel better fail compiling really soon.......
<MTecknology> wow - osd-notify looks really messed up...
<\vish> MTecknology: you can turn the off...
<\vish> the debug*
<MTecknology> \vish: that
<MTecknology> 's what that is?
<MTecknology> there's a blue bar saying "low report incorrect urgency?"
<\vish> yeah , thats the debug info along with the grib lines
<\vish> grid*
<MTecknology> how do I disable that? and why is it default?
<\vish> MTecknology: edit > "/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service" and remove "DEBUG" from it
<\vish> MTecknology: it was to actually check if the apps are sending the notifications with the right urgency.. mostly only for the alpha/beta
<\vish> remove "DEBUG=1" *
<MTecknology> I changed to DEBUG=0
<\vish> ah , that might work too :)
<MTecknology> assuming it's just a boolean
<MTecknology> how do I restart the daemon then..
<\vish> i wasnt sure either... i just restated session ;)
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> muscle relaxer / pain killer + 04:15
<MTecknology> getting me :P
<yofel> *sigh* does anyone get network connection in KVM? I can't even ping anything
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BUGabundo> boas o/
 * cwillu_at_work huggles BUGabundo with custom patches for omapfb
 * BUGabundo hugs cwillu_at_work back, but kicks the patch
<cwillu_at_work> my scrolling performance on a beagleboard _will_ be acceptable, or I will die trying
<floating> I want to upgrade to lucid, but I have too little space. I have installed ubuntu command-line install, and it took some 700mb. I have a 1gb ext4 partition. When I run the command to upgrade to lucid alpha, there is 29mb too little space. what should i do ? In windows xp partition magic there is no option to resize the partition. here's a pic from pm8 http://up.k10x.net/nykfuizeqcaqj/partitions01.PNG
<floating> it says ext3 in pm8, although it is cli from ubuntu 9.10
<floating> i think it chose ext4
<floating> i didn't change
<floating> that700mb base install, i wonder if i can remove something from there, i bet i can, but what
<cwillu_at_work> yay, it booted!
<cwillu_at_work> and x even started!
<cwillu_at_work> floating, use gparted
<cwillu_at_work> from a livecd or whatever
<yofel> floating: how much RAM do you have? you could mount /var/cache/apt/archives as a tmpfs so that the .deb files are stored in RAM instead of the HD (you'll use them though when you reboot)
<floating> don't have a cd-rom drive though. 128mb ram
<yofel> s/use/loose
<yofel> not enough :/
<floating> maybe I try some other distro. I would have just wanted to try lubuntu lucid, if it can do anything on this
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> has to be possible somehow
<floating> apt-get remove something that is not really needed, and install it back after upgrade and clean.. maybe it frees space
<yofel> floating: how much is installed? ubuntu-standard?
<yofel> that's what I was thinking about too
<floating> ubuntu 9.10 alternative cd, and expert command-line install, it used some 700mb of that 1gb
<yofel> afaik you should be fine if you don't remove anything essential or belonging to ubuntu-minimal
<floating> I should try get the list of installed software somewhere
<yofel> floating: removed any leftover kernels?
<floating> no
<yofel> check that you only have the one you're running in now installed
<yofel> when newer kernels are installed on updates the old ones don't get auto-removed
<floating> i'll boot there adn check
<floating> I have linux-image-generic and linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic
<floating> both are 2.6.31-16 the other is .16.29 and other .16.53
<yofel> hey nice... apt is broken
<yofel> floating: was away for a moment sry, those are ok
<BUGabundo> yofel: again ?
<BUGabundo> aptitude was fine a few hours ago
<yofel> BUGabundo: you can't specify a version for apt-get source
<yofel> it always selects the highest available one
<BUGabundo> aahhh
<yofel> and tells me stuff like W: Ignore unavailable target release 'karmic' of package 'amarok'
<yofel> although I have the karmic deb-src lines in sources.list
<yofel> downgrading apt to the karmic version resolves it...
 * yofel goes filing a bug
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<BluesKaj> aptitude acting up again ?
<BUGabundo> hope not
<BUGabundo> just apt db
<yofel> anyone want  to confirm bug 502641 ? all you need is some package with more than one source version available (like ppa packages)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502641 in apt "[Lucid] apt-get source always selects highest available version instead of the specified one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502641
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I understand that apt caused the aptitude problem initially
<yofel> BluesKaj: aptitude works fine, even apt-get install works fine, only apt-get source does not
<pasjr> How do I use my Ralink 2870usb on lucid
<pasjr> am I alone in this room
<BUGabundo> nope
<pasjr> I was hoping to find help on the use of my Ralink wireless usb
<BUGabundo> pasjr: are you using ubuntu 10.04 lucid?
<pasjr> yes I am
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> sorry, don't know anything about ralink's
<pasjr> it shows up and sees my router but fails to connect
<BUGabundo> other then its PITA
<pasjr> it is pretty good fast but im stuck on useage at this time
<pasjr> I can even see my onboard wirless but no clue how to connect with it
<pasjr> So far I am really liking 10.04
<BUGabundo> pasjr: wit network mamanager ?
<BUGabundo> what does iwconfig and
<BUGabundo> sudo iwlist wlan scan show?
<pasjr> it shows up but will not connect, even tried ifconfig up but no luck
<pasjr> yes it shows up on both
<pasjr> somewhere there is still a switch I have not found
<BUGabundo> and wicd ?
<pasjr> nogo nothing works with wicd
<BUGabundo> ask on #ubuntu-mozillateam to asac, on week days
<pasjr> ok thankyou
<BluesKaj> pasjr, I have one and can't get wicd to work with it either , a bit frustarating because it worked fine in jaunty
<BUGabundo> file a kernel bug?
<BluesKaj> didn't work in karmic either
<pasjr> I did, no response yet
<pasjr> that is when the kernel change
<BluesKaj> well, mine uses the rt 2870 driver
<pasjr> I do know support is there but not sure how to enable
<pasjr> how did you get the driver to work??
<BluesKaj> it's a belkin usb adapter
<BluesKaj> in jaunty I used ndiswrapper , but it won't install in lucid
<BUGabundo> on stable releases, usually backport kernel help
<pasjr> o mine worked plug n play in 9.04 but now just spins
<pasjr> I will make it work just need more Ideas to bounce
<pasjr> well time to play back later
<alex_mayorga> might an intel card be crashing X on lucid?
<BUGabundo> not expected alex_mayorga
<alex_mayorga> well my friends inpiron has Xorg segfaulting
<BUGabundo> ehe
<alex_mayorga> "Xorg [XXXX]: segfault at 0 ip 00000XXXXX sp XXXXXXXXXX error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so [XXXXXXX]
<alex_mayorga> also gdm-simple-slav segfaults on libX11.so.6.3.0
<alex_mayorga> this happens on even safe graphics mode, quite embarrasing :(
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> trully awesome
<BUGabundo> hey ia
<alex_mayorga> is Bryce around?
<jpds> alex_mayorga: My Intel card had issues with Lucid.
<jpds> Kept locking up at random.
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: I never see bryce in here
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu-x
<alex_mayorga> jpds: any workarounds
<jpds> Had to reinstall Karmic to get everything to work again.
<BUGabundo> have you guys tried x-edgers PPA?
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: thought so
<Philantrop> I'd like to look into upstart's configuration. AFAIK, native upstart configs have replaced the traditional System-V init scripts since 9.10 or so. The initscripts package (from lucid) seems to contain plain old sysv scripts only, though. Where would I find the native configuration?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: what's your PPA?
<bjsnider> ppa for what? i have a few of them now
<yofel> Philantrop: afaik the 'initscripts' package wasn't  yet ported to upstart
<yofel> !upstart | Philantrop
<ubottu> Philantrop: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> you'll find a general overwiev there
<Philantrop> yofel: Thanks, I know the website. I'm interested in a real-world implementation for possible upstart adoption in another distribution. Would there be a package to look at for such an example?
<yofel> Philantrop: the upstarts scripts are kept in /etc/init/ and belong to their own respective packages
<yofel> I don't really know much more
<yofel> if you want to know more about writing upstart scripts you could ask in #ubuntu-devel
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: the 64 bit flash plug-in
<Philantrop> yofel: Ok, thanks. Will do.
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/experimental-flash
<emma> unquery
<guntbert> emma: please stop that
<emma> guntbert -- stop what?
<guntbert> emma: you are spamming multiple channels with "unquery"
<emma> guntbert -- By the time you said stop that it was over. I was using /foreach in irssi to try to close all the open queries because i've been gone for a week and there are hundreds of them, but it didn't work as i expected.
<BUGabundo> ahah emma
<guntbert> emma: ok :) please avoid such things in the future :-)
<BUGabundo> wb never the less
<emma> Thanks. :)
<MTecknology> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1 (lucid), package size 143 kB, installed size 1248 kB
 * Crashbit exit
<BUGabundo> you knows the bug, where flash video playing in full screen, still dims the screen ? its back
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1 (xenial), package size 133 kB, installed size 635 kB
<lotuspsychje> tsunamibear: ^
<tsunamibear> oh neat
<tsunamibear> thanks
<lotuspsychje> tsunamibear: december 31 will be alpha xenial
<tsunamibear> yeah! really looking forward to it
<lotuspsychje> tsunamibear: maybe some changes then
<tsunamibear> just dropped the daily on a vm to see how that was coming but guess its worth waiting a few more days :)
<lotuspsychje> tsunamibear: im running xenial real on my desktop, real solid
<tsunamibear> nice! i'm still running 15.04 at work but might have to jump it up after the alpha
<lotuspsychje> tsunamibear: yeah come over here after alpha to ask what all changed ok
<tsunamibear> for sure :) thanks again
<lotuspsychje> np
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-29
<jpickett> are the links going to be updated at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ -- at the moment it looks like 9th December is the most "current" iso
<retrojeff> there are so many fucking bugs in xenial 16.04
<retrojeff> its unreal
<retrojeff> I hope alot of them get fixed before launch
<retrojeff> it is the next LTS
<retrojeff> I report bugs left and right they just sit untouched sigh
<retrojeff> even the bug reporting process could use some work
<retrojeff> I bet lots of ubuntu users have no clue how to report bugs
<retrojeff> until something crashes and apport or whatever the fuck it is trys
<retrojeff> most of the time apport itself crashes while trying to file a bug report
<retrojeff> which in itself is amazingly funny
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: you cant generalize on that, running xenial pretty stable here
<retrojeff> for the most part its semi stable
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: keep in mind in this stage, things can still break
<retrojeff> still a shit ton more that breaks hourly
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: first alpha is 31dec
<retrojeff> which I have reported non stop
<lotuspsychje> !language | retrojeff
<ubottu> retrojeff: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<retrojeff> I upgraded from trusty to xenial
<retrojeff> shocked it made it out alive
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: well then thats wrong
<retrojeff> after being in depend hell for 6 hours
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: no wonder it brakes...
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: you need to clean install or upgrade from 15.10 with do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: if you upgrade from trusty, it thinks xenial already exists for upgrade
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: but xenial is still in test phase
<retrojeff> already running 16.04
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: yes with a messed up system...
<retrojeff> no need to downgrade to 15.10
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: i strongly suggest you clean install
<retrojeff> no
<retrojeff> I wont
<retrojeff> it boots it runs
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: then your bugs, will point to a messed up system, no real xenial bugs
<retrojeff> its only select few packages that break hourly
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: its guys like you, making wronly bugs to confuse the community like this
<retrojeff> sure the bugs will be looked at or fixed by the time alpha hits
<retrojeff> the worst bug right now is apt and apt-get
<retrojeff> seeing double or tripple packages in synaptic
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: theres nothing wrong with apt-get here
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: you just made your own mess
<retrojeff> http://i.imgur.com/vZ2eE3R.png
<retrojeff> look at that mess
<retrojeff> its just ungly
<retrojeff> its just ugly
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: i already see a ppa there
<retrojeff> yes
<retrojeff> I can disable the PPA
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | retrojeff
<ubottu> retrojeff: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<retrojeff> thats no problem
<retrojeff> I had this issue before even adding a PPA
<retrojeff> no 2 systems are gonna be the same
<retrojeff> my system and your system are gonna be different
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: nothing to do with that
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: you just upgraded wrongly, why dont you see that?
<retrojeff> what because I wont use anything besides a LTS
<lotuspsychje> xenial is still breakable and you do your best to make things break more
<retrojeff> there will be others who upgrade from trusty to xenial
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: sure, when its out officially
<retrojeff> I can promise you others will upgrade from trusty to xenial
<retrojeff> now that systemd is crap I am sad I did
<retrojeff> I should have stayed on trusty
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: theres really no point talking like this
<retrojeff> so many packages in trusty are old and out of date
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: theres nothing wrong with systemd
<retrojeff> so I was forced to upgrade to xenial
<retrojeff> oh there is tons wrong with systemd
<retrojeff> its designed by an idiot
<retrojeff> which broke alot
<retrojeff> I offered fixes
<retrojeff> which they declined
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: ok stop it, now your really getting silly
<retrojeff> now even CentOS is using systemd
<retrojeff> so thats garbage now
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: use this channel for real issues only
<retrojeff> everyone all bowed down to systemd thinking it was all mighty powerful
<retrojeff> they are just stealing away control from the users
<retrojeff> I quite liked init and using bash scripts
<retrojeff> worked fine for years
<lotuspsychje> !ot | retrojeff
<ubottu> retrojeff: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<retrojeff> now systemd just moves on in and now its trash
<retrojeff> all you can do is talk to some bot
<lotuspsychje> DJones: around?
<retrojeff> some help you are
<retrojeff> what a fucking idiot
<retrojeff> IRC is run by idiots
<retrojeff> who fucking talk to bots
<lotuspsychje> !ops | retrojeff
<ubottu> retrojeff: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<retrojeff> go fucking die in a fire
<retrojeff> like a give a shit
<retrojeff> you are no help anyways
<retrojeff> lotuspsychje you have the fucking IQ of a chimp with a typewritter
<retrojeff> its like the whole amazon search in dash its shit like this that makes people not have the freedom they want
<retrojeff> and deserve
<retrojeff> thank god its getting removed by default in 16.04
<lotuspsychje> rww: thank you
<rww> apologies for the delay
<lotuspsychje> rww: no sweat mate, you guys also have a life
<lordievader> Good morning.
<DJones> lotuspsychje: Sorry, Only switched the computer on
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> DJones: no sweat mate it has been arranged :p
<DJones> so i see
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools xenial
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.68-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 77 kB, installed size 354 kB
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey
<lewq> heya. I'm running xenial daily (from yesterday), and hdmi audio output is all playing at half-speed/half-frequency. any ideas?
<lewq> switching to headphone output, audio is fine
<lewq> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BBiwcGO9/
<lewq> it's one of these: http://www.intel.co.uk/content/www/uk/en/nuc/overview.html
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-31
<fonz> why is there an amazon icon in 16.04
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-01
<k6600> Hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my new pc with skylake i5-6600K processor, but starting the live cd immediately gives a kernel panic (caps + scroll lock blinking). Any advice on how to proceed?
<ikonia> need to see what the panic is
<k6600> hm, now it suddenly works, at least the live system. Weird
<k6600> After installing I get the following: Kernel panic: not syncing: Not all CPUs entered broadcast exception handler
<penguin42> that's a new one; what were the messages just before that?
<k6600> [drm] failed to retreive link info, disabling eDP
<k6600> [drm] initialised i915 1.60 20150731 for 000:00:02.0 on minor 1
<k6600> Kernel panic - Not syncing: Timeout: Not all CPUs entered broadcast exception handler
<k6600> Shutting down cpus with NMI
<penguin42> yeh you need to report that; it shouldn't happen - I doubt the drm messages are related
<k6600> I can report a bug from the live system, I just installed the system from there. Any idea what parameters I should pass the installed system to work around this?
<penguin42> no, never seen that one - what CPU do you have?
<k6600> i5-6600k
<penguin42> nothing too odd then
<jtaylor> reasonably odd as in very new, should be a skylake?
<k6600> yes, its a skylake. Thats why I'm using xenial, as I read its not supported on earlier versions of ubuntu
<jtaylor> xenial still has 4.3 kernel
<jtaylor> probably should support it but might still have problems
<penguin42> lack of support is more normally just not using new features or stuff with graphics and things; it's a bit rare for it to panic that early on a new x86
<jtaylor> I'd try a 4.4 kernel if that does not work a bugreport is likely required
<penguin42> it's a shame that the xenial installers aren't using 4.4 already; 4.3 is broken on this machine (just graphics)
<k6600> jtaylor: so install xenial on another drive, update it to -proposed, then put the drive in the skylake machine and see if it works? Or is there a smarter way to do that?
<jtaylor> hm yes getting 4.4 installed without an existing working install may be tricky
<penguin42> mind you the fact the installer is booting for k6600 but not the installed is curious
<k6600> penguin42: its on and off. Out of 4 tries, I was able to boot to the live system only once. Very weird
<k6600> Is there a date for 4.4 to land in xenial? It's not on the release schedule
<penguin42> I don't think 4.4 has made it out of rc yet
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year folks
<k6600> So what should I do? I want to get this fixed for myself, and also other users of 16.04
<penguin42> HNY BluesKaj
<penguin42> k6600: You said you get about a 1/4 try success on the live system - is that true of the installed system?
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<k6600> penguin42: 1/4 was optimistic, I've got in only once now, for 10 kernel panics. I'll try the installed system next
<penguin42> k6600: If you can get the installed system to boot, once, then you can download and install the daily build of the 4.4 kernel
<k6600-installed> I'm in the installed system now, by using advanced settings -> upstart in grub.
<penguin42> k6600-installed: OK, 1st report the bug using ubuntu-bug  kernel   (it's either kernel or linux I can't remmber which)
<penguin42> k6600-installed: Then grab the daily kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/   install that, reboot and hope for the best
<k6600-installed> bug 1530441
<ubottu> bug 1530441 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic when booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530441
 * penguin42 is suspicious what the choice of that advanced option did
<penguin42> still, lets see if 4.4 helps
<penguin42> k6600-installed: It'll be the http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/linux-image-4.4.0-999-generic_4.4.0-999.201512302100_amd64.deb  you need
<k6600-installed> penguin42: thats just a menu option in grub, that hides older kernels, recovery mode and apparently also (upstart) in xenial
<k6600-installed> installing it now
<penguin42> k6600-installed: Yeh but I'm curious if you're hitting a fault like that early on from the kernel, why selecting upstart would make any difference
<penguin42> k6600-installed: Is this brand new hardware that's not run anything successfully yet?
<k6600-installed> it has been running windows 10 for a month now, mostly games, without issue
<penguin42> ok, good, so it's probably not hardware
<k6600-installed> I've also updated the bios and ran memtest for a single pass
<penguin42> ok good, updating the bios was the other thing I was going to suggest; but yes that makes sense
<k6600-installed> here goes the reboot, brb
<penguin42> I'm not normally that worried about the bios, but when it's new CPUs/motherboard they sometimes haven't got the kinks out of it yet
<k6600-installed> it works
<penguin42> wahey!
<penguin42> k6600-installed: Please add a comment to your bug about the version it works on
<k6600-installed> penguin42: added. Do I have to remove this kernel when 4.4 becomes available on xenia or will it have the version in the repo have a higher version number?
<penguin42> k6600-installed: Hmm I'm not sure; I think you might need to remove it
<k6600-installed> I'll keep an eye out for when 4.4 lands, I'll probably have to reinstall anyway after using the pre-release ubuntu for a few months
<k6600-installed> Thanks a lot for your help, I'm happy I finally have ubuntu running on my brand new pc ;)
<lotuspsychje> anyone go a sign of alpha 1 yet, just upgraded bit nothing much changed
<k1l_> there is no real change. its more of a milestone
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: ok tnx, so its just a name of a step forward?
<k1l_> yep
<k1l_> a mark on the railroad. some things need to be worked out until that mark
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: when will we start seeing real changes apply then? before final i hope?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<penguin42> I'd assume being an LTS they wont try and squish vast numbers of features in
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: what do you mean
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: alot of articles showed already upcomming new xenial features
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: Well for an LTS you'd hope it would be stable and well tested, not a massive new feature thrown in at the last minute - you'd hope
<lotuspsychje> new plymouth, new startup disk creator, dock to bottom,online search vanish from dash,...
<lotuspsychje> when will all those packages arrive on final?
<k1l_> dock to bottom?
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: ye left unity bar to bottom ive read mate
<k1l_> where?
<lotuspsychje> lemme find that article holdon
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-let-users-move-the-unity-launcher-at-the-bottom-of-the-screen-498000.shtml
<lotuspsychje> gnome software :p
<lotuspsychje> its gonna be interesting release :
<lrs> Im thinking of updating from 14.04 to 16.04 alpha. DO I just write sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<k1l_> yes. make sure the upgrade path is set to LTS
<lrs> k1l_, I ave a problem. It says i need 81 mb free in boot
<lrs> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14363152/ <- that is ls boot
<lrs> What can i remove?
<lrs> I think my boot is about 100 mb
<k1l_> what? hta tis way to small.
<lrs> k1l_, If i remove everything thats enough for 81 mb :S
<lrs> I think my boot is like 100 b
<lrs> mb
<k1l_> first solve the issue that your /boot partition is way to small.
<k1l_> that will make trouble all the time
<lrs> k1l_, No, its 200 mb
<lrs> I think maybe its a hidden trash there
<k1l_> ls -alh
<lrs> Ok, i had to delete the trash file that was hidden. Now it starts , hopefully it will work
<hjtbk> Hi. People tell me Alpha1 has been released but I cannot find a specific download page for it. Is it just the latest daily build? Thanks!
<k1l_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2015-December/003483.html
<k1l_> i would use the daily builds so far
<hjtbk> Ok. Thanks.
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-02
<ubuntu_> if i install the daily-live build, does it get updated as future builds come out?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: consider it a rolling release
<ubuntu_> thanks ikonia - does it continue to "roll" past 16.04 to daily builds for the next version, 16.10, when available?
<CryptoSiD> 16.04 will be 16.10 when officialy released, so im pretty sure the answer if yes
<CryptoSiD> but i'll let the pros confirm
<k1l_> if you run the updates it will become a 16.04 on release day
<k1l_> the released ubuntu versions are not rolling releases. they stay at their version
<CryptoSiD> it's already 16.04?
<CryptoSiD> i prolly missundestand ubuntu_ question, just do as i havent talk:D
<k1l_> 16.04 will be released in april 2016. that is waht the number/name says
<ubuntu_> so, the daily-live builds are specific for each version.  to move to the 16.10 beta daily-live would require a re-install when it's available?
<k1l_> ubuntu_: there is no development16.10 as long as 16.04 is not released
<k1l_> ubuntu_: so if 16.04 release is reached and you run the updates it will be a stable release then. if you want to be on the development release again you need to upgrade to the 16.10 development branch
<ubuntu_> k1l_, thanks
<lrs> I managed to break my install when upgrading to 16.04. Only have a Debian live cd right now. Is it possible to fix?
<lrs> I also deleted all the old kernels in boot so I basically just have the latest which is crap
<CryptoSiD> depend on how its broke
<lrs> I think my power cable jumped out. I went to sleep when it was updating
<lrs> Either that or it just broke in some way
<lrs> I wad thinking of booting a Linux kernel from the Debian cd and then continue with th e update?
<CryptoSiD> im not pro enough to know if it would work, better download ubuntu 16.04 netinstall
<lrs> Do you think that could repair it?
<CryptoSiD> good Q, id like to know tho:)
<CryptoSiD> if you're patient enough im pretty sure some peoples here can help you with that
<CryptoSiD> whats happening when you're trying to boot
<lrs> Derm_kms_helper: panic occured switching back to text console
<lrs> Kernel panic not synching
<CryptoSiD> k sorry i can't help, im too noob!
<tomreyn> i'm here. so do you know in which stage of the upgrade it failed?
<tomreyn> i.e. whether it was beyond the 'point of no return' where it actually starts installing packages?
<lotuspsychje> lrs: wich release did you upgrade from?
<lrs> I went to sleep and the power cable probably jumped out. Either that or it or it broke.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: same for you, wich release you upgrading from
<lrs> I deleted all prev kernels in boot because I needed space. Only one there right now is 74
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i'm not looking for help, just trying to help lrs since he could apparently not get help here before
<lrs> One chance that I didn't update grub bur not sure
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: thanks for the offer, though
<lotuspsychje> lrs: from wich ubuntu version are you commin gmate
<lrs> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> lrs: thats not good mate, you cant yet properly upgrade from trusty
<lotuspsychje> lrs: clean install xenial instead
<lrs> Basically I have live Debian cd
<lotuspsychje> i upgraded from 15.10 and that going better
<lotuspsychje> with sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lrs> Was thinking of booting a kernel with that and repair the install somehow? Not suew
<lrs> Yes that's what I used
<lotuspsychje> lrs: thats not good from trusty
<lotuspsychje> lrs: as the upgrade thinks xenial exists... but were still in development version
<tomreyn> lrs: in the situation you're in i would  either do a new install or download the 14.04 installation / live image and boot off it, then chroot into the system and run the release upgrade there from a temrinal
<lotuspsychje> lrs: so take the advise, clean install xenial
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: its not reccomended to upgrade from trusty yet
<lrs> Ok. So there's no way to use Debian?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: to 14.10 then, and until 15.04
<lrs> Gonna need another computer for that
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: 14.10 is eol, why take the risk
 * lrs is on phone
<lrs> I had like 450 updays on this install
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: sorry i meant to say he should try to get to 15.10, which i assume requires upgrading to 14.10, 15.04, 1510 in that order
<tomreyn> but i agree a clean installation is the best way
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: yeah its a long way around like that, clean install would be more nice
<tomreyn> i think he could also do a clean installation of 14.04 though
<tomreyn> since it failed during the upgrade, there is no chance that any application configurations are incompatible.
<tomreyn> (those in his home directory)
<lrs> Well my idea is to repair the install
<lrs> USB of 14 04 or 16 04
<lotuspsychje> repair trusty or xenial?
<lrs> Not sure which I'm on that's why I said I wonder if grub broken
<lrs> Because it shows old kernels I deleted
<tomreyn> lrs: what you can try is to boot the debian cd and chroot into the system and try to repair it from there. but since it's in an unknown and unsupported state this may not be so easy.
<tomreyn> while debian and ubuntu are still relatives, they are no longer as close as they used to be, though. so this may or may not work for you.
<lrs> How?
<lrs> There is a busybox thing
<lrs> Rescue mode and then it says
<lrs> Device to use as root system
<lrs> I pick do not use root system
<lrs> Execute she'll in installer environment
<lrs> And I have a busybox :s
<tomreyn> so, if i interpret this correctly, grub is working, but your root file system is not found or configured
<lrs> No right now I'm on the Debian live cd. But! I haven't updated grub...
<lrs> So that may be the problwm
<tomreyn> herE's how to chroot, but this only explains how to reinstall grub, which you may not need to do now. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<tomreyn> instead of installing grub there you could try to hose your system more instead.
<tomreyn> whoops i meant to say you could try to identify and fix the part that is broken instead
<lrs> You mean edit grub? From grub?
<lrs> I think I Debian live cd doesn't work for this
<tomreyn> i mean: you should do a clean install.
<tomreyn> anything else is most likely going to end in a fruitless and rather disappointing / demotivating hacking session without making things any better
<lrs> I can edit grub command. So if it installed the new Linux kernel UT might work
<lrs> So the kernel is probably 4.4 something
<lrssa> HI back
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lrrrrrrsss> Hi
<lrrrrrrsss> It was me that had problems earlier
<lrrrrrrsss> I have a usb with 16.04, but it doesnt give m e a repair option really
<lrrrrrrsss> If i do a fresh install, what happens? And what happens if i get a 14.04 usb? and which one 14.04.1, 2,3 ?
<ikonia> what do you mean "what happens"
<lrrrrrrsss> Ok. So what happened was I had 14.04, tried to update to 16.04
<lrrrrrrsss> Cable went or something happened, broke my whole install
<lrrrrrrsss> Now im trying to repair it
<ikonia> ok ?
<lrrrrrrsss> Should I use the usb with 14.04 or 16.04? 16.04 is in right now
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<ikonia> to be honest - I'd suggest you just clean install
<ikonia> 16.04 is moving a lot
<k1l_> since its a alpha and in development. you dont have important data on it and can make a new install, right?
<lrrrrrrsss> But how do I save all my settings and file and stuff? Ive had this previous install for 450 days
<ikonia> so you'd probably finding it easier to re-install to $current
<ikonia> you should have backed it up ?
<ikonia> you're using development pre-release OS on a machine that you have data you don't want to lose ?
<k1l_> load a live usb and copy all the data you want to keep
<lrrrrrrsss> Yeah, Ive gotten to that
<lrrrrrrsss> But I feel like i can save this
<ikonia> how do you know that ?
<ikonia> you do'nt even know what you should boot to save it
<lrrrrrrsss> Well, if I could install the kernel?
<ikonia> ???
<lrrrrrrsss> I mean isnt there a repair option in either 14.04? Or 16.04
<ikonia> it's not an auto repair job
<lrrrrrrsss> Well, see, if I hadnt been stupid amd removed all my precious kernels
<ikonia> it requires you to fix things, it just gives you tools
<lrrrrrrsss> I could have fall back to them
<lrrrrrrsss> Because I didnt, I am in the situation im in now
<ikonia> ??? how do yo uknow you even have a kernel problem
<ikonia> whats the actual problem with the machine if you try to boot it into 16.04 now
<lrrrrrrsss> Because it says kernel panic whe ni try to boot? I imagine that it crapped up the 74 kernel, and because I cant go back to previous ones Im stuck
<ikonia> that doesn't mean you have a kernal problem
<ikonia> that could be any of th packages the kernel needs to boot
<ikonia> (of course you could have a kernel problem too)
<lrrrrrrsss> But doesnt ubuntu have any way of recognizing stuff?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<lrrrrrrsss> I mean I have a encrypted 110 gb filesystem with /
<lrrrrrrsss> Cant it just, see I have that hwen i install and repair the broken packages and get a fresh kernel
<ikonia> right ?
<ikonia> it can't boot
<ikonia> how can it fix something when it can't even boot
<lrrrrrrsss> WHy cant it boot it?
<ikonia> you have a kernel panic
<ikonia> I suggest you boot from a live media, backup any data you want to keep and just re-install
<lrrrrrrsss> ;_;
<ikonia> if this is an important/every day use machine, I suggest you use a stable release
<lrrrrrrsss> ikonis : What about updating grub?
<ikonia> what about it ?
<lrrrrrrsss> Maybe it is broken hmm.
<lrrrrrrsss> Ok, 16.04 said it didnt find any OS
<ikonia> I think you're just guessing at random things without any real trouble shooting
<ikonia> you'll find it quicker - boot from live media, backup your data, re-install with a stable version
<lrrrrrrsss> ikonia: Will 14.04 find it? Or will nothing find it?
<lrrrrrrsss> And I got 14.04.3, but i probably installed 14.04. Not sure if that makes a difference
<ikonia> find what ?
<ikonia> installed 14.04 ? you said you are working on 16.04
<lrrrrrrsss> ikonia: I had 14.04 for 450 days
<lrrrrrrsss> Now when i tried to update to 16.04 it crapped up
<ikonia> so ?
<lrrrrrrsss> SOmetimes when you install ubuntu you get to choose if you want to reinstall
<lrrrrrrsss> Will it find it
<ikonia> ok, so boot live media, back up your data and re-install a stable OS
<ikonia> you don't want to re-install
<k1l> lrrrrrrsss: 16.04 is a development release just entered alpha state. that was clear from the start. so i dont know what you try to blame now.
<ikonia> you want to boot live media, and back up your data
<ikonia> lrrrrrrsss: then when you boot to re-install make sure you format the partitions (check box) so you get a real clean install
<lrrrrrrsss> Who said something about blaming?
<k1l> lrrrrrrsss: and interrupting the upgrade process to the development release is not helping either. so grab you latest backup (or make a new one with a live-usb) then make a clean re install.
<ikonia> I don't think the interuption was intentional
<lrrrrrrsss> No
<lrrrrrrsss> I went to sleep, and somehow i managed to kick out the power cable
<ikonia> easy to snag a cable,
<lrrrrrrsss> I think :S
<ikonia> easy done
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-03
<tomreyn> what's the difference between http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/pending/ ?
<bet0x> What's planned
<bet0x> for the 16.04
<Fritigern> Ben64: start here and work your way to the feature list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Ben64> Fritigern: not me
<Fritigern> Oops, sorry, that was for bet0x
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bet0x> Fritigern, can't see the features
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
